#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Випассана в Тибетском буддизме

## Клим Самгин

Лама Цонкапа давал Випашьяну в последнй главе своего Руководства ведущего к освобождению.
Считается что медитирующий практик (в йогическом понимании) должен накопить большой обьем знаний Дхармы и во время медитации использовать эти знания.
Просто медитация - без четкого понимания системы пути, является бесполезной.

Есть много притчей-историй рассказывающих как йоги медитировали по 10-20 лет в горах, а когда выходили из своей медитации никакого прогресса в духовном плане не проявляли. Потому что не было базы для медитации.

----------

Сауди (15.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Лама Цонкапа давал Випашьяну в последнй главе своего Руководства ведущего к освобождению.


При всём уважении, никаких техник випассаны я в этой главе не нашёл - одна философия и логические умопостроения. Видимо сатипаттхана сутта до тибета (и до Цонкапы в частности) не дошла.. а жаль.




> Есть много притчей-историй рассказывающих как йоги медитировали по 10-20 лет в горах, а когда выходили из своей медитации никакого прогресса в духовном плане не проявляли. Потому что не было базы для медитации.


В каноне есть много противоположных историй - когда йоги при большом стаже в медитации достигали полного прозрения заслышав всего пару строк Дхаммы.

----------


## Топпер

> В каноне есть много противоположных историй - когда йоги при большом стаже в медитации достигали полного прозрения заслышав всего пару строк Дхаммы.


У них, также, как у первых учеников Будды, ум был уже готов.

----------

Zom (15.02.2010), Сауди (15.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> У них, также, как у первых учеников Будды, ум был уже готов.


Ну вообщем да. То есть они шли правильным путём, но всё-таки немного "не догоняли" -)

Например, согласно пятой главе Сутта Нипаты, как минимум два ученика одного из брахманов дошли до 7 джханы (а там при правильном направлении ума уже рукой подать до ниббаны).

----------


## Tong Po

> Видимо сатипаттхана сутта до тибета (и до Цонкапы в частности) не дошла.. а жаль.


Если Вы не нашли чего-то у Достопочтимого Чже Цонкапы, то это не значит, что этого не было в Тибете в принципе. Можете, например почитать работу Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы IX Вангчука Дордже "Махамудра, расеивающая тьму неведения". Там есть раздел, посвящённый именно випашьяне.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

Ну в нынешние времена, когда мир сомкнулся и все буддийские традиции стали контачить, випассана появилась у некоторых тибетских учителей. По крайней мере я читал, что сейчас происходят подобные заимствования. А у Цонкапы не было (хотя он по сути писал квинтессенцию сутрического учения).

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> При всём уважении, никаких техник випассаны я в этой главе не нашёл - одна философия и логические умопостроения.


Вы дочитали до части "Проникновение: правила практики"?

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...А у Цонкапы не было (хотя он по сути писал квинтессенцию сутрического учения).


Есть, зачем утверждать того чего не знаем?

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ну в нынешние времена, когда мир сомкнулся и все буддийские традиции стали контачить, випассана появилась у некоторых тибетских учителей.


Уважаемый, Вангчук Дордже жил в 1556-1603 гг. В то время в ТИбете даже не подозревали о существовании Тхеравады. В лам-риме Кагью "Драгоценное украшение Освобождения" , принадлежащего преу Гампопы (1079—1153) также есть о випашьяне. Шаматха (шинэ) и випашьяна (лхатгонг) - это общебуддийские практики. Зачем Вы путверждаете то, чего не знаете?

----------

Fat (17.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (15.02.2010), Дмытро (16.02.2010), Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Tong Po

> .А у Цонкапы не было (хотя он по сути писал квинтессенцию сутрического учения).


Я Цонкапу не читал, но не может быть, чтобы у него этого не было - он учился в том числе у  Ченга Чокьи Гьялпо, ламы Дрикунг Кагью, а в Дрикунг есть передача Махамудры, в состав которой входит и випашьяна. Квинтэссенции сутрического учения (лам-рим) писал не только Цонкапа.  И до него писали и после. В каждой школе есть свой лам-рим.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Специально для Zom, название глав из ламрима:

[489б] "Как осваивая воззрение, избавляются от завес".
[493а] П2. Разновидности проникновения.
[501б] Наша система [освоения проникновения].
[509б] Краткое объяснение принципов практики [проникновения].
[511б] П4. Мера осуществления проникновения.
[514а] III Метод сочетания безмятежности и проникновения.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Шаматха (шинэ) и випашьяна (лхатгонг) - это общебуддийские практики. Зачем Вы путверждаете то, чего не знаете?


А у Zom'а видимо либо специально провокация либо как обычно, "незнаю но утверждать буду"  :Embarrassment:

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011), Игорь Канунников (15.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> А у Zom'а видимо либо специально провокация либо как обычно, "незнаю но утверждать буду"


Он таким образом сам себя убеждает в правильности своего выбора Тхеравады. Видимо есть какие-то сомнения.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

Уважаемые участники, спасибо за Ваши мнения. Однако, я буду очень рад, если они более будут соответствовать заданному мной вопросу. Что говорил Цонкапа по поводу випассаны как таковой - наверное, должно быть темой отдельного обсуждения. А вот если он что-то говорил о медитации для небуддистов, это было бы очень интересно :-))

----------

Евгения Горенко (15.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Вы дочитали до части "Проникновение: правила практики"?


Прочитал. Одна философия и отсутствие прямых практических методов. Чтобы вы поняли, что конкретно я имею в виду, рекомендую для примера сравнить 5 главу ламрима с небольшой книгой Махаси Саядо по випассане. Особенно в плане конкретных практических методик.

Впрочем, судя по тому какая поднялась истерика, продолжать дискуссию дальше не будем -)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Прочитал. Одна философия и отсутствие прямых практических методов. Чтобы вы поняли, что конкретно я имею в виду, рекомендую для примера сравнить 5 главу ламрима с небольшой книгой Махаси Саядо по випассане. Особенно в плане конкретных практических методик.
> 
> Впрочем, судя по тому какая поднялась истерика, продолжать дискуссию дальше не будем -)


Со всем уважением, но если брать отдельные книги, то таких можно найти так же у тиб. учителей. И обычно есть либо другие тексты либо непосредственно учения от учителей. Вы же утверждали что у Цонкапы небыло учений о випашьяне, это по меньшей мере не правда.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Со всем уважением, но если брать отдельные книги, то таких можно найти так же у тиб. учителей. И обычно есть либо другие тексты либо непосредственно учения от учителей. Вы же утверждали что у Цонкапы небыло учений о випашьяне, это по меньшей мере не правда.


Не, я говорил именно о техниках, а не о випашьяне как таковой (посмотрите сообщение #2)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Не, я говорил именно о техниках, а не о випашьяне как таковой (посмотрите сообщение #2)


Да ладно, Вы будете утверждать что в тиб. буддизме и конкретно у Цонкапы не было методов/техник?

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

Я просто отметил, что в 5 главе ламрима Цонкапы я их не обнаружил. Есть там конечно несколько предложений по существу - но от общего контекста это меньше 1%, поэтому негодится как практическое руководство для данного вида медитации. Особенно если сравнивать это с древним руководством (5 век н.э.) по медитации от Ачарьи Буддагоши ("Висуддхимагга"), в котором техники медитативного созерцания расписаны крайне детализированно, подробно и чётко (а если взять ещё и под-комментарий на Висуддхимаггу, то вообще..)

Кстати мысль... а может в комментарии на 5-ый том Ламрима есть что-то "по существу"...? По-идее такой комментарий должен бы существовать -)

----------

AlexТ (16.02.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну в нынешние времена, когда мир сомкнулся и все буддийские традиции стали контачить, випассана появилась у некоторых тибетских учителей. По крайней мере я читал, что сейчас происходят подобные заимствования. А у Цонкапы не было (хотя он по сути писал квинтессенцию сутрического учения).



 Ржунимаггуу. 
 У вас там что смена караула.

 Даже несгибаемый бханте Топпер, как мне показалось угомонился с джихадом поротив Махаяны.
 Так теперь Зум знамя победы в борьбе с Махаяной перехватил? :Cry:

----------

Svarog (16.02.2010), Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ну в нынешние времена, когда мир сомкнулся и все буддийские традиции стали контачить, випассана появилась у некоторых тибетских учителей.


Приехали. Откройте трактаты Кармап о Махамудре, или "Лунный свет Махамудры" Таши Намгьяла (есть в сети). Есть там и шаматха, и випашьяна. И рассписано все как нельзя подробнее. Причем ссылку на 9-го Кармапу я помню, что Вам давал.

Забавно, почему-то считается, что последователи тхеравады постоянно подвергаются нападкам махаянцев, которые их обзывают хинаяной и т.д. На данном же форуме я вижу прямо противоположное - тхеравадинов никто не трогает, наоборот все всячески демонстрируют уважение к их традиции, но зато сами они никогда не упускают возможность сказать какую-то гадость в отношении махаянцев, причем именно тибетцев - на дзэн почему-то наездов не наблюдается...

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Ржунимаггуу. 
> У вас том что смена караула.


Если хотите, могу для вас поискать этот материал (что-то вроде обзора развития "западного буддизма" - там и было сказано, что тибетские учителя стали кой-чё заимствовать из тхеравадинских техник). Кстати, не так давно в нескольких источниках мелькала информация о том, что сам Далай-Лама отправлял тибетских монахов на курсы випассаны Гоенки.




> "Лунный свет Махамудры" Таши Намгьяла (есть в сети). Есть там и шаматха, и випашьяна. И рассписано все как нельзя подробнее. Причем ссылку на 9-го Кармапу я помню, что Вам давал.


Киньте ссылку ещё раз, если не затруднит.
(а хотя не надо, я посмотрел в своих архивах, нашёл)




> но зато сами они никогда не упускают возможность сказать какую-то гадость в отношении махаянцев, причем именно тибетцев


Где вы узрели "гадость" и "наезды" ?

----------


## Айвар

> Лама Цонкапа давал Випашьяну


Хм .. как это винашьяну (прозрение) можно давать? Випашьяна это зрелый плод шаматхи - медитации успокоения. Успокоение по-буддийски приходит в результате отречения от сансарны (8 мирских), развтия бодхичитты устремления и действия и благодаря практике развититя внимательности (и осознанности).

Впрочем, все же, если  давал, то все еще дает и надо брать!  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Хм .. как это винашьяну (прозрение) можно давать?


Ну вот как например Ачарья Буддагоша её давал? Или из современников - Махаси Саядо или Па Аук Саядо (у последнего двухтомник "Знание и Видение" вообще чуть ли не "учебник по физике" -). Вот так и можно. Другой вопрос, действительно ли стоит настолько всё подробно расписывать, и главное - нужно ли это в практическом смысле - поскольку в суттах столь подробного расписывания не наблюдается, и некоторые учителя сходятся к тому что действительно здесь имеет место некий автоматизм практики - на этом уровне. То есть мыслительная деятельность - концепции и прочее - особо не действуют на этих уровнях, а всё происходит как бы "само собой", без всяких там усилий направления внимания. Однако вот не все учителя согласны с такой точкой зрения, и считают, что нужно знать абхидхамму и конкретные детальные методы созерцания - даже не методы - а как бы теоретические "связки феноменов", чтобы умело и быстро всё это суметь подтвердить опытным путём. Как оно на деле - понятия не имею, ибо всё это за пределами опыта простых смертных -)

----------

Айвар (15.02.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Если хотите, могу для вас поискать этот материал (что-то вроде обзора развития "западного буддизма" - там и было сказано, что тибетские учителя стали кой-чё заимствовать из тхеравадинских техник).
> Где вы узрели "гадость" и "наезды" ?


 Да, интересно было б почитать.





> Где вы узрели "гадость" и "наезды"


 Это заключаеться в том, что Вы не имея должного представления о тибетском буддизме, заявляете что у нас нет раздела учения принятого называть випассана/лхатонг. Наиважнейшей части учения замечу.Без которого не может быть никаких реализаций. И по сути выходит, Вы утверждаете о неполноценности нашей традиции, а то вообще отсутствие  возможности достижения Освобождения/Просветления(Ниббаны/Нирванны).
А это в свою очередь значит , что небуддисты мы тут все(тибетцы), а истинные буддисты это естественно последователи ПК.
 Излюбленная тема тхеравадинов на этом форуме, как известно.

----------

Tong Po (16.02.2010), Вова Л. (15.02.2010), Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Это заключаеться в том, что Вы не имея должного представления о тибетском буддизме, заявляете что у нас нет раздела учения принятого называть випассана/лхатонг.


Вообще-то читать нужно чужие посты. Я писал конкретно про технику випассаны в 5 томе Ламрима, и её там действительно нет, ибо с этим текстом я знаком; а также про сатипаттхана сутту, которой (из имеющихся у меня сведений) нет в тибетском каноне.

----------


## Ануруддха

А как практически представлена Випашьяна в Тибетском буддизме, в том числе в России?

----------


## куру хунг

> а также про сатипаттхана сутту, которой (из имеющихся у меня сведений) нет в тибетском каноне.


 А ну да всё понятно, коль нет сатипаттхана сутты в тибетском каноне, значит тибетцам неизвестна випассана. Логика железная конечно.
 Но весь дальнейший разговор закончиться, тем, чем он обычно и заканчивался.

 Этого Будда Шакьямуни не говорил, этого нет в ПК и т. д. Значит это не випассанна, так как випассана есть только  В ПК в сатипаттхана сутте. Круг замкнулся.
 За сим распрощаюсь, как принято говорить.
 разговор бессмысленнен.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> А как практически представлена Випашьяна в Тибетском буддизме, в том числе в России?



 Коротенько так.

 В Махамудре-это 2-ая йога(ступень, стадия)
 В Дзогчен Семдэ-это то же 2-ая йога(ступень, стадия).

 После них есть ещё две йоги(ступени, стадии)

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> А ну да всё понятно, коль нет сатипаттхана сутты в тибетском каноне, значит тибетцам неизвестна випассана. Логика железная конечно. Но весь дальнейший разговор закончиться, тем, чем он обычно и заканчивался.


По крайней мере я не встречал ещё тибетских текстов, в том числе и лекций/книг современных тибетских учителей, которые были бы идентичны или по крайней мере достаточно похожи на техники випассаны тхеравады. Именно эту мысль я и хотел донести. Но как всегда по классике жанра развели истерику на пустом месте.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Коротенько так.
> 
>  В Махамудре-это 2-ая йога(ступень, стадия)
>  В Дзогчен Семдэ-это то же 2-ая йога(ступень, стадия).
> 
>  После них есть ещё две йоги(ступени, стадии)


Не теоретически, а практически.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По крайней мере я не встречал ещё тибетских текстов, в том числе и лекций/книг современных тибетских учителей, которые были бы идентичны или по крайней мере достаточно похожи на техники випассаны тхеравады. Именно эту мысль я и хотел донести. Но как всегда по классике жанра развели истерику на пустом месте.


Смотрим каталог того что в принципе можно найти
Метод зарождения проникновения (собрание текстов Будона Ринчендруба)
Vipaśyanotpādanopāya (Тенгьюр редакции Дерге. Довольно обширный текст)
Разъяснение пути шаматхи и випашьяны (собрание текстов Будона Ринчендруба)

Если просматривать сутры Кангьюра редакции Дерге, то в их содержании также есть упоминания этих двух практик. И вроде встречалось описание опять-таки в самих сутрах махаяны.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (15.02.2010), Дондог (24.04.2011), Доржик (16.02.2010)

----------


## Айвар

:Big Grin: 


> Не теоретически, а практически.


В Россию приезжает много прекрасных Ринпоче, бодхисаттв и махасаттв. :Cool:

----------


## Топпер

Так и не понял, по какому поводу третируют Zom(а). То, что практика с названием "випашьяна" в тибетском буддизме есть, он не оспаривает. То, что по сути "випашьяна" не идентична "випассане", вроде бы, тоже видно. Достаточно сравнить Ламрим и Сатипатхана сутту. Непонятно в чём проблема?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Так и не понял, по какому поводу третируют Zom(а). То, что практика с названием "випашьяна" в тибетском буддизме есть, он не оспаривает. То, что по сути "випашьяна" не идентична "випассане", вроде бы, тоже видно. Достаточно сравнить Ламрим и Сатипатхана сутту. Непонятно в чём проблема?


Тема началась с випаШьяны и мнения ламы Цонкапы, как ее практиковать. Никто не просил сравнивать ее с випаССаной и прочее. Зом же вторым сообщением начинает самый обычный холивар, что, к сожалению, типично для некторых тхеравадинов на этом форуме...

----------


## Топпер

Факт того, что под одним названием в разных традициях наличествуют, по сути, разные практики - примечателен.
А делать из него холивар или не делать - решать должен каждый сам. Зом ведь не утверждает, что в тибетском буддизме вообще нет своей (соответствующей школе) практики.

----------


## Zom

> Тема началась с випаШьяны и мнения ламы Цонкапы, как ее практиковать. Никто не просил сравнивать ее с випаССаной и прочее. Зом же вторым сообщением начинает самый обычный холивар, что, к сожалению, типично для некторых тхеравадинов на этом форуме...


Вообще-то совершенно иначе. Тема как раз началась с тхеравадинской випассаны, и именно о ней и спрашивал человек. А потом в тему уже влез уважаемый Клим со своей випашьяной, на что я и ответил - что мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно. А вы тут все истерику развели (что, к сожалению, типично для некоторых махаянистов на этом форуме -)

----------


## Zom

> Смотрим каталог того что в принципе можно найти
> Метод зарождения проникновения (собрание текстов Будона Ринчендруба)
> Vipaśyanotpādanopāya (Тенгьюр редакции Дерге. Довольно обширный текст)
> Разъяснение пути шаматхи и випашьяны (собрание текстов Будона Ринчендруба)
> 
> Если просматривать сутры Кангьюра редакции Дерге, то в их содержании также есть упоминания этих двух практик. И вроде встречалось описание опять-таки в самих сутрах махаяны.


Судя по книге Такпо Таши Намгьяла о Махамудре, практики (тибетская и палийская "випассаны") не аналогичны (хотя ряд схожих моментов присутствует). Я думаю что даже если изучить упомянутые вами труды, различия эти не исчезнут.

----------


## Shunja

Ребята, випассана и випашьяна - это не идентичные практики! О чём спор? Zom прав, какой холивар, акститесь.
PS/ shunja - не тхеравадин. (что наверное понятнои по нику :Cool: )

----------

Zom (16.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще-то совершенно иначе.


Нет уж началось вот с чего:

"Ну в нынешние времена, когда мир сомкнулся и все буддийские традиции стали контачить, випассана появилась у некоторых тибетских учителей. По крайней мере я читал, что сейчас происходят подобные заимствования."

И Вам указали и названия произведений и годы жизни их авторов. Напомнить? Я лично указал "Махамудра, рассеивающая тьму неведения" 9-го Гьялва Кармапы.  Там именно о практике. Теории совсем немного. А взаимное обогащение наверно происходит. Ничего плохого в этом нет.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Tong Po

> Достаточно сравнить Ламрим и Сатипатхана сутту


Какой именно лам-рим?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

А как же техники шаматхи? Или главное как называется.
Например тоже сосредоточение на дыхании есть и всегда было.

----------


## Tong Po

> Например тоже сосредоточение на дыхании есть и всегда было.


Разумеется есть и было. Но шаматха и випашьяна всё-таки разные вещи, хоть и взаимосвязанные.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Разумеется есть и было. Но шаматха и випашьяна всё-таки разные вещи, хоть и взаимосвязанные.


Разные конечно, но может в отличии от тхеравады техники по другому распределены, от этого и путаница?

----------


## куру хунг

> Факт того, что под одним названием в разных традициях наличествуют, по сути, разные практики - примечателен.
> А делать из него холивар или не делать - решать должен каждый сам. Зом ведь не утверждает, что в тибетском буддизме вообще нет своей (соответствующей школе) практики.


 C чего вы решили, что они разные?

 Докажите.

 Разными словами об одном и том же написано, не более.

----------


## Tong Po

> Разные конечно, но может в отличии от тхеравады техники по другому распределены, от этого и путаница?


Я читал у Махаси Саядо о випассане и, ИМХО, часть техник випассаны по Саядо в махамудре 9-го Кармапы относятся к шаматхе. Да и в трудах других тибетских мастеров (что я читал) - тоже. Но шаматха и випашьяна - они взаимосвязаны. Они часть ОДНОЙ системы.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.02.2010), куру хунг (16.02.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я думаю что даже если изучить упомянутые вами труды, различия эти не исчезнут.


Ну кто бы сомневался... Конечно, зачем что-то изучать, если Вы так дууумаете. А то ведь еще (о ужас!) прийдется признать, что тибетский буддизм аутентичен - свят-свят-свят...

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011), куру хунг (16.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> прийдется признать, что тибетский буддизм аутентичен


Так в аутентичности-то он как раз не сомневается. Сомнения в том - что вообще буддизм. :Wink:

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Я лично указал "Махамудра, рассеивающая тьму неведения" 9-го Гьялва Кармапы. Там именно о практике. Теории совсем немного.


Да, я почитал вчера. И как уже сказал, випашьяна и випассана - и в теории в и практике различаются, т.е. не идентичны. Поэтому, например, если вы поедете в ретритный центр медитации випассаны где-нить в Бирме и поедете на ретрит тибетской випашьяны - вас будут учить разным вещам - и в теории и в практике. Именно эту мысль я и хотел донести. 

А истерику предлагаю всё-таки прекратить -)

----------

Сауди (16.02.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да, я почитал вчера. И как уже сказал, випашьяна и випассана - и в теории в и практике различаются, т.е. не идентичны.


За вечер прочитали книгу страниц в 300? Даже если читать только главы о випашьяне... 




> Поэтому, например, если вы поедете в ретритный центр медитации випассаны где-нить в Бирме и поедете на ретрит тибетской випашьяны - вас будут учить разным вещам - и в теории и в практике. Именно эту мысль я и хотел донести.


Вы получали випашьяну у тибетских учителей? Откуда Вы знаете, чему Вас там будут учить, особенно "в практике"? На чем основывается Ваше мнение, кроме прочитаной за вечер и самостоятельно интерпритированной книги? 




> А истерику предлагаю всё-таки прекратить -)


Может не будем прибегать к замыленым и-нет приемчикам? Истерики ни у кого нет. Есть желание некого лица "донести" свою ни на чем не основаную мысль о вкусе бананов, которых он никогда не пробовал.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> За вечер прочитали книгу страниц в 300? Даже если читать только главы о випашьяне... На чем основывается Ваше мнение, кроме прочитаной за вечер и самостоятельно интерпритированной книги?


Для того чтобы выявить суть, мне не нужно читать всю книгу целиком. Достаточно сравнить интересующие места, где даются теоретические и практические указания - благо в книге они достаточно явно, на мой взгляд, выделены (кстати, в Ламриме и того нет). И на основе этого делаю заключение, что практики не индентичны и в конкретных практических методах и (особенно) в, скажем так, теоретическом изложении самих методов (там вообще имеется ряд противоречий с тхеравадой, что вообщем-то не удивительно).




> Есть желание некого лица "донести" свою ни на чем не основаную мысль


На форуме каждый имеет право высказывать свою точку зрения. Кроме того, обоснование я уже "обосновал". И уж дело каждого - соглашаться или нет. А истерику разводить не надо.

----------


## Tong Po

> Для того чтобы выявить суть, мне не нужно читать всю книгу целиком.


Надо. В данном случае надо. Так как (и я уже писал об этом), часть того, что у Саядо называется випассаной, Кармапа относит к шаматхе. Шаматха и випашьяна - они вместе, они части *ОДНОЙ* системы - шинэ/лхатгонг.  А не две разных. В этом отличие есть.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.02.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Давайте , друзья, без перехода на личности, а то закрою тему.

----------

Zom (16.02.2010), Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Так как (и я уже писал об этом), часть того, что у Саядо называется випассаной, Кармапа относит к шаматхе.


Именно какая-то часть. Выше я также указывал, что есть общие моменты. Однако, отличий тоже много, что не позволяет называть практики очень похожими или тем более идентичными.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Именно какая-то часть. Выше я также указывал, что есть общие моменты. Однако, отличий тоже много, что не позволяет называть практики очень похожими или тем более идентичными.


А давайте вы напишите о различиях в практиках в обоих вариантах, которые на ваш взгляд присутствуют. Это не истеричный возглас, а просто предложение.

----------

Tong Po (17.02.2010), Вова Л. (16.02.2010), куру хунг (16.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

Подробно и детально расписывать не буду, но самые общие [различающие] моменты постараюсь изложить. Но чтобы не пропустить чего, нужно чуть подробнее ознакомиться с текстом.

В свою очередь попрошу попунктно изложить этапы техники (можно в кратце), применяющейся при практике випашьяны, если кто-то такое практикует, конечно же -) Это, скажем так, для большей достоверности надобно. Если никто подобного изложить не может, то попрошу ссылку на текст, где бы это описывалось сугубо с технической точки зрения, без всей этой философской воды на 300 страниц -)

----------


## Zom

Значит, более подробно ознакомившись с текстом, скажу следующее. Медитация успокоения (шаматха) описана как в теории так и в практике достаточно похоже на тхеравадинский вариант. Единственное, что есть некоторые разногласия на предмет объектов сосредоточения, а также ряд "затуманенностей" в описании состояний предварительного сосредоточения и джхан. Но я думаю иные тибетские трактаты более ясно это проясняют, поэтому проблемы, скорее всего, тут нет. Кстати, в Ламриме шаматха тоже достаточно похоже описана. 

А вот дальше - переходя к випашьяне (т.е. "постижению"), здесь уже большие отличия. Даже не просто ...отличия... а скажем так здесь принципиальнейшие несоответствия как практики, так и теории.

В тхераваде випассана подразумевает пристальное рассмотрение, постижение и анализ четырёх сатипаттхан (опор внимательности), которые описаны в общем виде канонически в Сатипаттхана сутте - а более подробно, например, разъясняются в комментарии Буддагоши - Висуддхимагге, в последней III главе о развитии мудрости. Фактически там всё сводится к постижению схем абхидхаммы - т.е. практика развивается таким образом, чтобы постичь мельчайшие различимые фрагменты бытия - дхаммы - опираясь на вышеупомянутые четыре сатипаттханы (тело, чувства, ум, объекты ума или дхаммы). Все эти дхаммы должны быть в итоге практики випассаны распознаны, должна быть познана их обусловленность в рамках схемы Взаимозависимого Возникновения (патичча-самуппада), а также должны быть поняты три характеристики каждой из этих дхамм: аничча-анатта-дуккха, что последовательно ведёт к получению так называемых "прямых знаний" (на пали - "випассана ньяна"), коих (по разной классификации) от 12 до ~20 (в Висудхимагге если не ошибаюсь их 16). Последние из этого ряда знаний приводят медитирующего к прямому проникновению в Четыре Благородные Истины на не-интеллектальном уровне, и, вследствии, к первому познанию вкуса ниббаны, и искореняют ряд пут, привязывающих его к сансаре. Затем эта практика повторяется, и в итоге наступает архатство – полное просветление (более подробно можно глянуть тут)

А в тибетском варианте випашьяны всего этого нет. Там берётся в рассмотрение всего одна сатипаттхана - сам ум. Более того, фокус распознавания (с точки зрения Тхеравады) сильно искажён и не является правильным. Вместо того, чтобы распознать ум как обусловленный в рамках патичча-самуппады поток постоянно возникающих-и-тут-же-исчезающих дхамм, тибетская (а скорее наверное даже махаянская) випашьяна ставит целью познать ту самую глобальную махаянскую философскую концепцию - изначальный ум/природу будды/и т.п.

Вот, например, как написано там об этом:




> "О, Осунг, ум не найти путем совершенных поисков. Все что необнаружимо нельзя  помыслить. Все что нельзя представить себе не возникало в прошлом, не будет его  в будущем, и не происходит оно в настоящее время. То, что ни прошлое, ни  будущее, ни настоящее действительно выходит за трех периодов времени. То, что  за пределами трех периодов времени, нельзя толковать, как либо существующее  либо несуществующее".
> 
> "Тот, кто разыскивает ум, не может найти его внутри или снаружи себя, или же  одновременно и внутри и снаружи. Он также не может найти его в своих  психофизических скоплениях, в областях элементов, ни в органах чувств. Затем,  ввиду того, что он не может найти ум, он исследует внутренне поток своего ума,  предполагая, что мышление возникает из-за воспринимаемого образа. Он созерцает  существуют ли воспринимаемый образ и ум раздельно друг от друга, или они  тождественны. Если образ отделен от ума, тогда есть два вида ума. Если образ –  это сам ум, тогда как может ум «видеть» ум, потому что ум не может «видеть» сам  ум".
> 
> "Только после тщательного изучения понимают, что природа ума бесформенна,  недемонстрируема, без внешнего или внутреннего основания, и свободна от  различающих мыслей. Таким образом присущая уму природа тождественна  пространству!"
> 
> "Эти возвышенные слова отождествляют смысл сокровенного осознавания со смыслом  абсолютной реальности. Будучи неизменяемым блаженством, оно вне чувственных  восприятий, концепции и определения. В этом отношении, термин «самопознающее  осознавание» просто означает понимание своей изначальной природы (которая  совершенно свободна от всех воспринимаемых знаков) в результате исследования  ума."
> 
> "Для тех, кто не добился постижения таковости ума, все различающие мысли,  производимые динамической силой ума, и все явления, такие как форма, звук, и  т.п,, кажутся, вследствие врожденного заблуждения, реальными и отличными от  ума. В действительности, они – лишь манифестации ума"
> ...


И много других подобных абзацев. С т.з. Тхеравады всё это неправильно, потому что ум умом очень даже чётко распознаётся как обусловленный конструкт, состоящий из потока читта-дхамм, коих может быть 121 тип, и каждая из которых аничча-анатта-дуккха.

Кстати, присутствуют и явные ошибки (согласно тхераваде):




> "Медитатор быстро приводит ум (не допуская рассеяния ни на миг) в спокойное  равновесие, состояние, в котором присутствует неидентифицируемый союз сияния  ума и пустотности. Вскоре, в том же самом состоянии, он визуализирует или  нарочно оживляет яркую и подвижную эмоцию, например неистовую злость". 
> 
> "Таким образом, уму надо коротко дать отвлечься, и затем вызвать эмоцию  ненависти, вспомнив, как какой-нибудь личный враг причинил обиду, оскорбив и  растревожив. Потом ее изучают. Подобным же образом, в ходе других занятий,  медитатор вызывает эмоцию вожделения к объекту чувственности так, что может  исследовать ее. "


Согласно тхераваде, в состоянии самадхи или даже в "после-самадховом"  состоянии злость или похоть или любые подобные искажения ума возникнуть не могут в принципе (для того, чтобы "поработать с ними", пока ещё есть эффект от самадхи).

Далее:




> "С помощью такого исследования он поймет, что мысли – грубые или тонкие  [положительные или отрицательные] – нереальны, лишены формы, цвета, основания,  опоры и чего-либо своеобразного."


C точки зрения Тхеравады этого и не нужно понимать. Нужно постичь данные ментальные объекты как поток безличных изменчивых дхамм. 

А вот здесь вообще полное противоречие в самом подходе к практике. То есть то, что нужно делать в [тхеравадинской] випассане - здесь утверждается, что этого наоборот делать НЕ НАДО.




> "Эти явления [двойственности] – результат индивидуальной кармы и семян  заблуждения. Однако, в данном случае, явления сами по себе не следует  раскладывать до исчезающе малых частиц или пропорций, чтобы определить их  нереальность и отсутствие сущности."


Здесь также идёт полное противоречние с тхеравадой, ибо ум исключается из звеньев патичча-самуппады, и говорится что он не имеет причин. Кстати и сама схема взаимозависимого возникновения не рассматривается вообще:




> "Сначала он изучает источник пребывающей природы ума. Не найдя ни источника причины ни отчетливого условия, ни производителя или создателя, он заключает, что ум – это изначально непроисходящая [пустота], не рожденная из взаимодействия причин и условий, и что он не имеет опоры или корня.... Таким [образом медитатор заключает, что [пребывающая природа ума] не может разрушиться или прекратить появляться заново.".


Ну и так далее. На основании всего этого вывод такой, что практики
сильно различны и даже противоречивы.

----------

Pavel (17.02.2010), Ануруддха (17.02.2010), Дондог (24.04.2011), куру хунг (17.02.2010), Савелов Александр (08.05.2020)

----------


## Won Soeng

Практика Махаяны несомненно отличается от практики Тхеравады. В бесчисленных деталях, в которых тонет разделяющий и классифицирующий ум, пока он не сдастся и не проникнет в прямое видение как есть. 

А самадхи не может являться препятствием для изучения чувств в чувствах внутренне и внешне. Кроме сатипаттхана сутты есть так же махасатипаттхана сутта, объясняющая четыре основы памятования более глубоко и детально. Но все еще недостаточно детально, поскольку опущены достаточно значимые моменты перечисления качеств ума в качествах ума. 

Не стоит пытаться обсуждать ясности и неясности одного учения или другого. 
Тем более - осуждать.

Разница есть, но вовсе не та, которая обнаруживается незрелым умом, привязанным к мышлению и формам. Такой ум не способен различать не только качества ума в качествах ума, но даже не достигает достаточной безмятежности, чтобы рассматривать чувства в чувствах. 

Сначала необходимо развить глубокую устойчивость в памятовании тела в теле.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Практика Махаяны несомненно отличается от практики Тхеравады. В бесчисленных деталях, в которых тонет разделяющий и классифицирующий ум, пока он не сдастся и не проникнет в прямое видение как есть.


И не только практика несомненно отличается, но и конечные цели несомненно отличаются. Поэтому в Махаяне вполне могут возникать и распространяться вот такие идеи: 


> "Все бодисаттвы считали это адскими мучениями - погрузиться в пустоту, соприкоснуться с нирваной, но так и не узреть природу Будды".


Так же в Махаяне вновь и вновь возникают идеи о том, что осмысление или различающая способность ума лишь путает этот ум, создает благоприятные условия для того, чтобы этот "разделяющий ум" тонул. А отсюда и укрепляется тот или иной буддист в идее, что 


> ...можно достичь нирваны, но при этом не достичь природы Будды. Таким образом, достижение природы Будды - более важно, чем нирвана, а стремление к нирване лишь ещё одно заблуждение


Конечно, можно на подобные противоречия и закрыть глаза, а чтобы не прослыть слепцом, придется объявить такое закрывание глаз либо проявлением "зрелого ума" либо "миротворческой миссией". Второе не так привлекательно для буддиста.  :Smilie: 

Zom приложил усилия, чтобы предметно указать на различия в практиках двух школ, а уже каждый сам может для себя сделать вывод о том, насколько эти различия существенны или нет равно как и различия в целеполагании.

----------

Zom (17.02.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, всякому знанию - свое время. Поспешность в суждениях - признак привязанности, несвободы. Не надо ни закрывать глаза на противоречия, ни привязываться к ним. И то, и другое - крайности. 

Бросать усилия на половине - следствие сомнений и неуверенности. Это одна из пяти помех осознанности. Прилагать какие-либо усилия, сквозь неуверенность и сомнения - приводят к неугомонности и беспокойству. Это так же помеха осознанности.

Не видеть возникновения и исчезновения помех и не практиковать их устранение - значит вообще никак не развивать ум.

----------

Tong Po (17.02.2010), Дондог (24.04.2011), Савелов Александр (08.05.2020)

----------


## Tong Po

> . С т.з. Тхеравады всё это неправильно, потому что ум умом очень даже чётко распознаётся как обусловленный конструкт, состоящий из потока читта-дхамм, коих может быть 121 тип,


Разумеется, Махаяной точно так же такой ум распознаётся. 




> Согласно тхераваде, в состоянии самадхи или даже в "после-самадховом" состоянии злость или похоть или любые подобные искажения ума возникнуть не могут в принципе (для того, чтобы "поработать с ними", пока ещё есть эффект от самадхи).


Само собой, что и в Махаяне подобные искажения не могут возникнуть, когда достигается аннутара самъяк самбодхи. Но оно-то ещё не достигнуто и текст описывает этапы Пути.




> C точки зрения Тхеравады этого и не нужно понимать. Нужно постичь данные ментальные объекты как поток безличных изменчивых дхамм.


В данном случае (в Махаяне) постичь и понять  - синонимы. Ведь нигде в тексте и не говорится, что мысли неизменчивы, как раз наоборот. Но описывается как нужно это постигать (понимать).




> ибо ум исключается из звеньев патичча-самуппады


Вы просто не разбираетесь в терминологии Махаяны. Ничего ни откуда не исключается.




> Кстати и сама схема взаимозависимого возникновения не рассматривается вообще


В данном конкретном месте данного конкретного текста нет. Она раньше рассматривается.


То есть есть отличия, естественно. Так же как и отличия внутри разных школ Махаяны. Но они не так принципиальны, как кажутся на первый взгляд.

----------


## Ануруддха

Меня вот все таки практический момент интересует: как часто тибетские учителя приезжают в Россию и проводят ретриты по Випашьяне, где и как подобные ретриты проходят вне России (СНГ).

----------

Zom (17.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Меня вот все таки практический момент интересует: как часто тибетские учителя приезжают в Россию и проводят ретриты по Випашьяне, где и как подобные ретриты проходят вне России (СНГ).


Я конечно не обо всех приездах тибетских Учителей знаю, но, по-моему, отдельные ретриты именно по випашьяне не проводятся - проводятся ретриты по Махамудре, дзогчен и другим практикам, в состав которых входит шаматха/випашьяна. Наверное в этом тоже есть разница подходов Тхеравады и Махаяны. За рубежом, наксколько я понимаю курсы именно по шаматхе/випашьяны (то есть, опять же, вместе с шаматхой)проводят, например в монастыре Копан в Непале: http://www.kopan-monastery.com/  или вот:  http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/Копан или тут: http://www.astravel.ru/3697.phtml

----------


## PampKin Head

> Меня вот все таки практический момент интересует: как часто тибетские учителя приезжают в Россию и проводят ретриты по Випашьяне, где и как подобные ретриты проходят вне России (СНГ).


А зачем? Тибетский буддизм - постепенный в своей массе, потому и проводятся семинары по практикам, с которых люди начинают.

Кто выполнил необходимое и получил нужные плоды, проходит обучение уже под непосредственным руководством Гуру в индивидуальном порядке.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот, например, как написано там об этом:


Zom. Попросите кого-нибудь перевести текст lhag mthong bskyed pa'i thabs из Тенгьюра. Но текст достаточно большой, хотя и написан "простым" языком. Может еще там некоторые разъяснения по випашьяне увидите. Заодно там есть много ссылок на другие тексты, где даются дополнительные разъяснения.

И еще посмотрите ламрим Гампопы (Драгоценное украшение освобождения). Начиная с 17-й главы (хотя наверное лучше с 16-й). Там также говориться про випашьяну и шаматху.

----------


## Tong Po

> И еще посмотрите ламрим Гампопы (Драгоценное украшение освобождения). Начиная с 17-й главы (хотя наверное лучше с 16-й). Там также говориться про випашьяну и шаматху.


Я об этом тексте уже упоминал - ноль эмоций. Но, однако, посмотрите как эволюционировала точка зрения Зома: от "такой практики не было вовсе - всё заимствовано у тхеравадинов в новейшее время, через "названия похожи, но это всё равно совершенно другая практика" до "да, есть, но со значительными отличиями". Так что всё не так уж и плохо, ИМХО.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> И еще посмотрите ламрим Гампопы (Драгоценное украшение освобождения). Начиная с 17-й главы (хотя наверное лучше с 16-й). Там также говориться про випашьяну и шаматху.


В 18 главе упомянуты четыре сосредоточения-памятования: на теле, на ощущениях, на уме, на явлениях. - они называются малый уровень пути накопления.

Но в сносках они трактуются иначе, нежели в тхераваде. Здесь речь идёт о размышлении и анализе.

----------

Zom (17.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я об этом тексте уже упоминал - ноль эмоций. Но, однако, посмотрите как эволюционировала точка зрения Зома: от "такой практики не было вовсе - всё заимствовано у тхеравадинов в новейшее время, через "названия похожи, но это всё равно совершенно другая практика" до "да, есть, но со значительными отличиями". Так что всё не так уж и плохо, ИМХО.


Ну если он не читал про такую практику или практики, которые в махаяне группируются в некоторые сутры, но не носят собирательно именно такого названия, это еще не означает что их нет. Вдобавок воззрение с методами взаимосвязано, а воззрения в хинаяне, махаяне и ваджраяне все же различаются в некоторых моментах (если вспомнить про девять колесниц). А соответственно будут различаться и некоторые методы, если не по сути, то в отношении объектов. Да и сама хинаяна была неоднородна по своим воззрениям когда-то  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот у меня на коленях лежит эта книга. И что и где там смотреть конкретно?


16-я и 17-я глава пожалуй основное

----------


## Топпер

> Я об этом тексте уже упоминал - ноль эмоций. Но, однако, посмотрите как эволюционировала точка зрения Зома: от "такой практики не было вовсе - всё заимствовано у тхеравадинов в новейшее время, через "названия похожи, но это всё равно совершенно другая практика" до "да, есть, но со значительными отличиями". Так что всё не так уж и плохо, ИМХО.


А зачем гадать на кофейной гуще? Вопрос решается достаточно легко. Есть в тибетском  Кангьюре сатипатхана сутра или нет?

----------


## Топпер

> 16-я и 17-я глава пожалуй основное


По другому трактуется.

----------


## Топпер

> а воззрения в хинаяне, махаяне и ваджраяне все же различаются в некоторых моментах (если вспомнить про девять колесниц). А соответственно будут различаться и некоторые методы, если не по сути, то в отношении объектов. Да и сама хинаяна была неоднородна по своим воззрениям когда-то


С хинаяной - в тибетский раздел.  :Mad:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А зачем гадать на кофейной гуще? Вопрос решается достаточно легко. Есть в тибетском  Кангьюре сатипатхана сутра или нет?


В котором из них? Все тибетские собрания различаются в какой-то мере.
Я уже ссылался на труды Будона, также указал текст, в котором вы можете (правда обратившись к переводчикам) посмотреть что и как.

Или для вас Топпер, если нет такой-то сутры, то вопрос про аутентичность даже подниматься не может?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С хинаяной - в тибетский раздел.


Ну зачем так резко. Что же вы обижаетесь сразу.
Конечно можно сказать и тхеравада, вместо хинаяны. Но ведь в Малой Колеснице (не низшей, заметьте) была тоже не одна школа.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> В котором из них? Все тибетские собрания различаются в какой-то мере.


В любом.



> Я уже ссылался на труды Будона, также указал текст, в котором вы можете (правда обратившись к переводчикам) посмотреть что и как.


Я к переводчикам не буду обращаться. Если вы утверждаете, что сатипатхана сутра есть - просто приведите ссылку.



> Или для вас Топпер, если нет такой-то сутры, то вопрос про аутентичность даже подниматься не может?


Если текста нет, то странно говорить, что одинаковая практика с одинаковой трактовкой есть.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По другому трактуется.


Превосходный ответ. Но вот к сожалению недостаточный. Это возможно еще один вариант использования метода. Но если вы говорите про трактовку, то для начала приведите ту трактовку, которая на ваш взгляд аутентична. А потом уж приведите то, что там обнаружили и посчитали отличающимся по смыслу, а не по словам.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну зачем так резко. Что же вы обижаетесь сразу.
> Конечно можно сказать и тхеравада, вместо хинаяны. Но ведь в Малой Колеснице (не низшей, заметьте) была тоже не одна школа.


Да не малая это переводится. Хотели бы сказать малая, писали бы чулаяна или подобным образом. 



> была тоже не одна школа.


Вы с представителями тех школ спорите?

----------


## PampKin Head

Не совсем понял: если в Кангьюре нет Сатипатханы, следует ли из этого, что в тибетском буддизме нет випашьяны/лхагтон?

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не совсем понял: если в Кангьюре нет Сатипатханы, следует ли из этого, что в тибетском буддизме нет випашьяны/лхагтон?


Просто Топпер решил, что только его понимание правильное, наверное. Надеюсь, что это только предположение.

----------


## Топпер

> Но если вы говорите про трактовку, то для начала приведите ту трактовку, которая на ваш взгляд аутентична.


Например цитата из Сатипатхана сутты:



> (1) делая длительный вдох, распознает, что он делает длительный вдох;
> делая длительный выдох, он распознает, что делает длительный выдох;
> (2) делая короткий вдох, он распознает, что делает короткий вдох;
> делая короткий выдох, он распознает, что делает короткий выдох.
> (3) Он тренируется вдыхать, восприимчивый ко всему телу,
> и выдыхать, восприимчивый ко всему телу.
> (4) Он тренируется вдыхать, успокаивая телесное конструирование,
> и выдыхать, успокаивая телесное конструирование.
> Таким образом он отслеживает тело в теле внутренне,
> ...


Найдите мне аналог в ламриме Гамбопы.

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем понял: если в Кангьюре нет Сатипатханы, следует ли из этого, что в тибетском буддизме нет випашьяны/лхагтон?


В том виде, в каком она присутствует в Тхераваде - скорее всего нет. Есть своё понимание этого термина и этой практики, не совпадающее с Тхеравадой.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В том виде, в каком она присутствует в Тхераваде - скорее всего нет. Есть своё понимание этого термина и этой практики, не совпадающее с Тхеравадой.


Всё зависит от того, к чему вы стремитесь и от воззрения которого придерживаетесь. Сами прекрасно знаете что и то и другое в какой-то мере определяет соответственно и методы.
Ну а теперь встречный вопрос
Данная статья в википедии достоверна в плане названия на санскрите текста?
Ссылка:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satipatthana
название
smṛtyupasthāna

----------


## PampKin Head

> В том виде, в каком она присутствует в Тхераваде - скорее всего нет. Есть своё понимание этого термина и этой практики, не совпадающее с Тхеравадой.


Топпер, вы же не сможете доказать, что палийский Канон (записанный через 500 лет после Махапаринирваны) идентичен тому, который был при Будде в последние годы его жизни. Для вас это - всего лишь предмет веры.

И чего тогда тыкать источниками?

P.S. Собственно, а кого волнует "есть своё понимание этого термина и этой практики, не совпадающее с Тхеравадой"? Такое впечатление, что у вас где-то сидит Будда, которые лигитимизирует Тхераваду в качестве единственного источника истинной Дхаммы Будд... Да у вас что ни год, так какой то очередной Саяду "вновь открывает утерянный смысл практик". 

"Сам себе режиссер" в полной красе...

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Всё зависит от того, к чему вы стремитесь и от воззрения которого придерживаетесь. Сами прекрасно знаете что и то и другое в какой-то мере определяет соответственно и методы.


По сути, об этом и речь.



> Ну а теперь встречный вопрос
> Данная статья в википедии достоверна в плане названия на санскрите текста?
> Ссылка:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satipatthana
> название
> smṛtyupasthāna


Не читаю по английски. А где вы там увидели текст? Просто перевод термина на санскрит. Так же, как после слова "Дхамма" стоит на санскрите "Дхарма"

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Топпер, вы же не сможете доказать, что палийский Канон (записанный через 500 лет после Махапаринирваны) идентичен тому, который был при Будде в последние годы его жизни. Для вас это - всего лишь предмет веры.
> 
> И чего тогда тыкать источниками?


Не спешите, может именно сейчас Топпер проверяет на достоверность статью в Википедии. Впрочем придерживаться слов, а не сути, это наверное интересно.

For Topper. Я жду ответа про достоверность названия, раз вы уж так придерживаетесь слов

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, вы же не сможете доказать, что палийский Канон (записанный через 500 лет после Махапаринирваны) идентичен тому, который был при Будде в последние годы его жизни. Для вас это - всего лишь предмет веры.


Это допустимая вера, пока не доказано обратное. Вот если бы вы смогли доказать, что например, тантра появилась раньше, тогда был бы повод сомневаться.
В любом случае Типитака - наиболее старый из сохранившихся канонов.



> P.S. Собственно, а кого волнует "есть своё понимание этого термина и этой практики, не совпадающее с Тхеравадой"?


Видимо тех, кто начал дискуссию с Зомом.



> Да у вас что ни год, так какой то очередной Саяду "вновь открывает утерянный смысл практик".


К счастью они терма не находят. А просто авторские практики - это авторские практики. На сам Канон они не посягают. И здесь уж человек сам волен выбирать метода какого саядо придерживаться.
Кроме того, не забывайте, что то, что известно в Европе - не есть то, что известно в Азии. Нужно смотреть программы буддийских университетов. Вот там не самопал.
Чего далеко ходить. У нас "Тайская лесная сангха" - почитается чуть ли не отдельной никаей, а Аджан Ча - величайшим мастером в Таиланде. 
В то время, как в самом Таиланде никакой "Тайской лесной сангхи" нет. Да и Аджана Ча практически никто не знает.

----------

Сауди (17.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По сути, об этом и речь.
> 
> Не читаю по английски. А где вы там увидели текст? Просто перевод термина на санскрит. Так же, как после слова "Дхамма" стоит на санскрите "Дхарма"


То есть вам просто всё равно, что говорят оппоненты, если вы уже придерживаетесь "правильного" мнения. Я в английском и сам не силен, но там не так уж и трудно понять о чем речь. Вдобавок я привел и название, которое вы отбросили, так и не удосужившись ответом

Вот ссылка из Кангьюра редакции Дерге. Раз уж вы просите. Текст из раздела сутра. На тибетский переведен похоже с китайского. На котоырй переведен в 539 году.
Название
Saddharmasmṛtyupasthāna ('Phags pa dam pa'i chos dran pa nye bar gzhag pa).  
Перевод на тибетский выверялся несколько раз рзличными учителями.
На английском есть несколько трудов посвященных этому тексту (впрчоем вы в английском не сильны)

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Не спешите, может именно сейчас Топпер проверяет на достоверность статью в Википедии. Впрочем придерживаться слов, а не сути, это наверное интересно.


я не читаю по английски.



> For Topper. Я жду ответа про достоверность названия, раз вы уж так придерживаетесь слов


я вам уже выше ответил. Естественно, что любой термин с пали можно перевести на санскрит.

----------


## Топпер

> Saddharmasmṛtyupasthāna ('Phags pa dam pa'i chos dran pa nye bar gzhag pa).  
> Перевод на тибетский выверялся несколько раз рзличными учителями.
> На английском есть несколько трудов посвященных этому тексту (впрчоем вы в английском не сильны)


Надо сравнивать, что там написано. Пока же видно, что даже название не совпадает.

----------


## Tong Po

> делая длительный вдох, распознает, что он делает длительный вдох;
> делая длительный выдох, он распознает, что делает длительный выдох;


"В качестве метода удержания ума вы можете направить его на дыхание как на опору, или объект... сосредотачивайте ум на дыхании без блуждания..." 

"Когда вы удержали такой (видимый) объект, надо последовательно перебрать (в качестве опоры для сосредоточения) звук как объект слухового сознания, запах как объект обонятельного сознания, вкус как объект вкусового сознания и осязательное ощущение как объект осязательного сознания. В связи с этим, когда появляются звуки, запахи или что-то ещё, надо направить свой ум прямо на выделяющийся звук или сильный аромат и зацепить его крючком внимания, не позволяя (уму) сбиться в блуждание..."
ну и т.д. Это не ламрим Гампопы (нет щас под рукой), но это "МАХАМУДРА, РАССЕИВАЮЩАЯ ТЬМУ НЕВЕДЕНИЯ", той же школы Кагью.

Понятно, что другими словами, но суть-то та же.

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Кто в английском силён? Что здесь в википедии про випассану написанно?
http://translate.google.ru/translate...na&sl=en&tl=ru

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это допустимая вера, пока не доказано обратное. Вот если бы вы смогли доказать, что например, тантра появилась раньше, тогда был бы повод сомневаться.


А какое имеет отношение тантра и ее древность (не вдаваясь в вопрос датировки тантр) к записанному через 500 лет палийскому Канону?

http://lib.rus.ec/b/180989/read
Я сделал эти отступления, чтобы показать: несмотря на то что по поводу существования или отсутствия названных объектов нельзя сделать бесспорного вывода, никому и в голову не придёт считать возможность их существования равновероятной возможности их вымысла. По идее Рассела, *ответственность за приведение доказательств несут верующие, а не скептики.* Я же хочу добавить, что вероятность существования чайника (Макаронного Чудища/Эсмеральды и Кейта/единорога и т. п.) отнюдь не равняется вероятности их отсутствия.

Ни один здравомыслящий человек не допустит, чтобы факт недоказуемости вымысла летающих чайников и фей послужил решающим доводом в важном споре. Мы не считаем себя обязанными тратить время на опровержение мириад вымыслов, порождённых богатством фантазии. 




> Кроме того, не забывайте, что то, что известно в Европе - не есть то, что известно в Азии. Нужно смотреть программы буддийских университетов. Вот там не самопал.


Еще раз. Этот несамопал основан на источниках, записанных через 500 (!) лет после Махапаринирваны. На веру в полную тождественность которых вы (конечно же) имеете полное право. Хотя это будет слабым аргументом в споре (а есть ли у вас вот такой тугамент в папке)...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Надо сравнивать, что там написано. Пока же видно, что даже название не совпадает.


И что же там в названии вам не понравилось опять?
Основное название текста на санскрите - smṛtyupasthāna. Оно кстати указывается и в Википедии (раз не сильны в английском, то на гугле есть переводчик. Пусть не очень хорошо работает, но суть можно понять). 
В википедии написано просто: satipaṭṭhāna (Pāli; Skt. smṛtyupasthāna).

А saddharma вполне может быть дополнением к названию. По крайней мере в тибетском переводе названия так и получается.

Еще какие-то претензии к буддизму в Тибете, Китае и других странах?

----------


## Топпер

Вот, кстати, Alex покинул ссылку про палийские тексты в тибетском буддизме

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Понятно, что другими словами, но суть-то та же.


Для Топпера похоже главное чтобы и название совпадало полностью, иначе будет не совсем то  :Smilie: 
Прям как святое писание в христианстве или какой подобной традиции.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Не видеть возникновения и исчезновения помех и не практиковать их устранение - значит вообще никак не развивать ум.


Все верно. 

Но о чьем уме Вы сейчас говорите? Чей ум развивается в результате столь подробного описания BTR-ом раз за разом процесса развития ума?

----------


## Топпер

> А какое имеет отношение тантра и ее древность (не вдаваясь в вопрос датировки тантр) к записанному через 500 лет палийскому Канону?


Такое же, как и сам ваш вопрос. Я, честно говоря, тоже не понял, к чему вы вообще начали поднимать вопрос о 500 годах.
[QUOTE]Ни один здравомыслящий человек не допустит, чтобы факт недоказуемости вымысла летающих чайников и фей послужил решающим доводом в важном споре. Мы не считаем себя обязанными тратить время на опровержение мириад вымыслов, порождённых богатством фантазии. [/COLOR]
Тогда начните с того, что как здравомыслящий человек, докажите мне (и себе), что Будда существовал и достиг какой-то там Ниббаны.



> Еще раз. Этот несамопал основан на источниках, записанных через 500 (!) лет после Махапаринирваны. На веру в полную тождественность которых вы (конечно же) имеете полное право. Хотя это будет слабым аргументом в споре (а есть ли у вас вот такой тугамент в папке)...


Если это слабый агрумент и тексты вызывают сомнение. То по аналогии, тексты записанные ещё позже, вызывают соответственно, ещё больше сомнений. 

Но давайте этот вопрос оставим. Ибо он ведёт только к холивару. А в теме обсуждается другой вопрос.

----------


## Топпер

> И что же там в названии вам не понравилось опять?
> Основное название текста на санскрите - smṛtyupasthāna.


Вы же сами написали: *Saddharma*smṛtyupasthāna. Т.е. даже название не полностью совпадает. 



> А saddharma вполне может быть дополнением к названию. По крайней мере в тибетском переводе названия так и получается.


А может быть, что это и совсем другой текст. Для меня это скорее говорит об отличиях, нежели о сходствах.

----------


## Топпер

> "В качестве метода удержания ума вы можете направить его на дыхание как на опору, или объект... сосредотачивайте ум на дыхании без блуждания..." 
> 
> "Когда вы удержали такой (видимый) объект, надо последовательно перебрать (в качестве опоры для сосредоточения) звук как объект слухового сознания, запах как объект обонятельного сознания, вкус как объект вкусового сознания и осязательное ощущение как объект осязательного сознания. В связи с этим, когда появляются звуки, запахи или что-то ещё, надо направить свой ум прямо на выделяющийся звук или сильный аромат и зацепить его крючком внимания, не позволяя (уму) сбиться в блуждание..."
> ну и т.д. Это не ламрим Гампопы (нет щас под рукой), но это "МАХАМУДРА, РАССЕИВАЮЩАЯ ТЬМУ НЕВЕДЕНИЯ", той же школы Кагью.
> 
> Понятно, что другими словами, но суть-то та же.


Если посмотреть на первое сообщение Зома, то речь шла, как раз о ламриме (правда Цзонкаповском). Но даже в Гамбоповском, насколько я понимаю, об этом нет.

Посмотрел текст из которого взята цитата. Если прочитать её полностью, то видно, что метод при внешней схожести - другой. Это ближе к йоге:



> В качестве метода удержания ума вы можете направить его на дыхание как на опору, или объект. Дышите, применяя "вазообразную технику" и сосредотачивайте ум на дыхании без блуждания. Если вы не можете поддерживать вазообразное дыхание, можно взять в качестве объекта счёт дыхания. Считайте вдохи, выдохи и задержки дыхания. Поначалу считайте до двадцати одного цикла, потом постепенно увеличивайте счёт до ста. Направляйте внимание на свои ноздри, а потом сосредотачивайте его на счёте дыханий, не позволяя уму блуждать.
> 
> Но если* вы можете задержать дыхание*, набрав (воздух), и затем выпускать его, (используя вазообразную технику,) надо сначала три раза выдохнуть (из лёгких) весь воздух, а затем вдохнуть так много воздуха, как вы можете. Заставьте его опуститься ниже пупка, и, когда уже больше не можете его удерживать, отпускайте его и выдыхайте. Делайте так снова и снова, не позволяя уму отвлекаться от этого ни на что.
> 
> Сосредоточение на дыхании - это ещё один эффективный способ успокоить ум. Как упомянуто выше, ум перемещается на энергетических потоках - или дыхании. Поэтому, если дыхание сильно возбуждено, появляется много тревожащих мыслей. Если же дыхание расслаблено, спокойно или задержано, таким же будет и ум.
> *
> Есть несколько типов дыхания. Ровное, или нормальное дыхание - когда вы здоровы и не возбуждены. Средний тип – когда вы вдыхаете и немного задерживаете выдох. Вазообразное дыхание - это когда вы вдыхаете, сокращаете свой сфинктер и держите “верхнее” и “нижнее” дыхания сведёнными вместе.*
> 
> *Этот последний тип имеет подразделения в зависимости от того, где удерживаются дыхания. Большое вазообразное дыхание задерживается между горловым и пупочным центрами, среднее – между сердечным и пупочным, и малое - в районе пупочного центра. Внутреннее вазообразное дыхание удерживается внугри, тогда как внешнее - на выдохе. Вообще есть четыре признака вазообразного дыхания: (1) удержание дыхания, (2) вытягивание брюшной полости, (3) способность дыхания либо просачиваться через поры тела, либо входить в центральный энергетический канал и (4) возможность дыхания быгь "выстреленным" из макушки головы через центральный энергетический канал после того, как оно было задержано на очень долгое время.*
> ...


Здесь и задержки дыхания и тонкие энергии и т.п.
Тогда, как в Тхераваде работа с дыханием - иная. Дыхание только объект. Никаких задержек не нужно.

Хотя согласен, что это  гораздо ближе к Тхеравадинской випассане, нежели описание в Ламримах.

----------


## Tong Po

> Для Топпера похоже главное чтобы и название совпадало полностью, иначе будет не совсем то


Дык понятно. При том, что ни пали, ни санскритом, ни английским, ни тайским он не владеет.

Касательно сатипатхана сутты:

"In the Chinese Canon, the Nian Chu Jing (念處經, Smṛtyupasthāna Sūtra), based on a Sarvastivadin source, is found on page 582 of the Taisho Tripitaka Vol. 1, Madhyama Āgama No. 26.[6] A second version with the The Smṛtyupasthāna Sūtra was not translated into Tibetan,[7] except as part of the the long Prajñapāramita Sūtra into which it had been incorporated.[8] There does exist in Tibetan translation a "Saddharma Smṛtyupasthāna Sūtra" (dam pa'i chos dran pa nye bar bzhag pa'i mdo//dampé chödren panyé barzhak pé do) but this is a very large early Mahayana sutra and is an entirely different text..."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satipatthana_Sutta он-лайн переводчик тут: http://www.translate.ru/Default.aspx/Text.

То есть в Махаяне была эта сутра в том или ином виде.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тогда начните с того, что как здравомыслящий человек, докажите мне (и себе), что Будда существовал и достиг какой-то там Ниббаны.


...
По идее Рассела, ответственность за приведение доказательств несут верующие, а не скептики.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы же сами написали: *Saddharma*smṛtyupasthāna. Т.е. даже название не полностью совпадает. 
> 
> А может быть, что это и совсем другой текст. Для меня это скорее говорит об отличиях, нежели о сходствах.


Топпер. Некоторые вещи в названиях могут и не совпадать. Тем более что в Тибет данный текст пришел через Китай. И как уже сказал, Saddharma вполне может быть просто дополнением к названию. Впрочем текст не короткий и содержит несколько пунктов или глав. Они могут совпадать с тем, что у вас есть, а могут и не совпадать. А могут и включать то, что вы пытаетесь обнаружить как одну из глав.
Выкладывайте содержание. Тогда посмотрим поподробнее.

И посмотрите и хотя бы с помощью гугля переведите то, что написано в сообщении #100

----------


## Топпер

> То есть в Махаяне была эта сутра в том или ином виде.


Стоп. Мы речь ведём не о махаяне, а о тибетском буддизме. То, что в китайской Трипитаке есть, я особо и не сомневался. Всё же в дзене практика близка к тхеравадинской.
Но у нас речь именно о тибетском буддизме.

----------

Zom (17.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Стоп. Мы речь ведём не о махаяне, а о тибетском буддизме. То, что в китайской Трипитаке есть, я особо и не сомневался. Всё же в дзене практика близка к тхеравадинской.
> Но у нас речь именно о тибетском буддизме.


Таки уже сказал же, что данный текст в Тибет пришел из Китая.

----------


## Топпер

> ...
> По идее Рассела, ответственность за приведение доказательств несут верующие, а не скептики.


Если Палийский Канон не истин, то более поздние тексты - тем более. Здесь нечего доказывать. Пожалуйста, можете не соглашаться с его подлинностью. Но тогда обоснуйте подлинность текстов своей традиции. Полагаю, это сделать будет ещё труднее.

----------


## Топпер

> Таки уже сказал же, что данный текст в Тибет пришел из Китая.


Странно это слышать. Все тибетцы всегда упирали на то, что у них весь канон из Индии.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если Палийский Канон не истин, то более поздние тексты - тем более. Здесь нечего доказывать.


Проблема в том, что то что вы только что написали - не аргумент.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если Палийский Канон не истин, то более поздние тексты - тем более. Здесь нечего доказывать. Пожалуйста, можете не соглашаться с его подлинностью. Но тогда обоснуйте подлинность текстов своей традиции. Полагаю, это сделать будет ещё труднее.


Я так понимаю, что аргументов верующего Топпера о достоверности записанного Канона мы не услышим.

Ок, нет проблем.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. Некоторые вещи в названиях могут и не совпадать. Тем более что в Тибет данный текст пришел через Китай. И как уже сказал, Saddharma вполне может быть просто дополнением к названию. Впрочем текст не короткий и содержит несколько пунктов или глав. Они могут совпадать с тем, что у вас есть, а могут и не совпадать. А могут и включать то, что вы пытаетесь обнаружить как одну из глав.
> Выкладывайте содержание. Тогда посмотрим поподробнее.


Сатипатхана сутта



> И посмотрите и хотя бы с помощью гугля переведите то, что написано в сообщении #100


Там, вроде бы написанно, что это совершенно другой текст?



> There does exist in Tibetan translation a "Saddharma Smṛtyupasthāna Sūtra" (dam pa'i chos dran pa nye bar bzhag pa'i mdo//dampé chödren panyé barzhak pé do) but this is a very large early Mahayana sutra and is an entirely different text..."

----------


## Tong Po

> Дыхание только объект. Никаких задержек не нужно.


Так и тут дыхание - объект, опора. Там так прямо и написано: "...вы можете направить его на дыхание как на опору, или *объект*." Задержка, во-первых это ЧАСТЬ дыхания (тк же как и вдох, и выдох), во-вторых: "Но если вы можете задержать дыхание..." То есть необязательно. В-третьих, никто же не спорит, что оличия есть. Они и у разных саядо есть и между разными махаянскими школами тоже есть.




> Если посмотреть на первое сообщение Зома, то речь шла, как раз о ламриме


Вот цитата Зома: "Ну в нынешние времена, когда мир сомкнулся и все буддийские традиции стали контачить, випассана появилась у некоторых тибетских учителей. По крайней мере я читал, что сейчас происходят подобные заимствования."

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Странно это слышать. Все тибетцы всегда упирали на то, что у них весь канон из Индии.


Топпер. Вполне могу с вами не согласиться. Некоторые тексты пришли в Тибет не из Индии. Так как сейчас работаю с каталогом дергесской редакции Кангьюра, то это частенько видно. Тем более что в конце текста пишут кто переводил и с какого языка. Также указывается что примеры или комментарии ко многим текстам были взяты не из Индии, а из Китая. И использовались для проверки.

----------


## Топпер

> Проблема в том, что то что вы только что написали - не аргумент.


Это *самый главный* аргумент. Потому, как если буддисты не признают фундамента. То вообще говорить не о чем. Тогда остальная надстройка тем более вызывает сомнения. Ибо доказательная база насчёт аутентичности ещё слабее.

----------


## Топпер

> Так и тут дыхание - объект, опора. Там так прямо и написано: "...вы можете направить его на дыхание как на опору, или *объект*." Задержка, во-первых это ЧАСТЬ дыхания (тк же как и вдох, и выдох), во-вторых: "Но если вы можете задержать дыхание..." То есть необязательно. В-третьих, никто же не спорит, что оличия есть. Они и у разных саядо есть и между разными махаянскими школами тоже есть.


В итоге получаем другую практику с другими трактовками и методами. 



> Вот цитата Зома: "Ну в нынешние времена, когда мир сомкнулся и все буддийские традиции стали контачить, випассана появилась у некоторых тибетских учителей. По крайней мере я читал, что сейчас происходят подобные заимствования."


Вот его сообщение.

----------


## Tong Po

> Мы речь ведём не о махаяне, а о тибетском буддизме.


Тут http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satipatthana_Sutta написано, что в Тибете указанная сутра вошла как часть в более обширную  Prajñapāramita Sūtra.

----------


## Топпер

> Я так понимаю, что аргументов верующего Топпера о достоверности записанного Канона мы не услышим.
> 
> Ок, нет проблем.


Ок. Всё, что через 500 лет записано - это не слово Будды, а выдумки монахов. Так пойдёт?
Тогда чем *мы с вами* вообще занимаемся? Это же всё подделка. Может не будем зря терять время?

----------


## Tong Po

> Вот его сообщение.


Процитированное мной он написал раньше: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=14788 ответ №6

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ок. Всё, что через 500 лет записано - это не слово Будды, а выдумки монахов. Так пойдёт?
> Тогда чем *мы с вами* вообще занимаемся? Это же всё подделка. Может не будем зря терять время?


Это ваши аргументы в пользу аутентичности всего палийского Канона, соответствие текстов из которого вы требуете предъявить в других Канонах?

Вы занимаетесь прозелетизмом, и обоснованием того, что Тхеравада - это истинная Дхамма, а все остальное - неаутентичное г..но на палочке (пора уже, наверное, открытым текстом излагать посылы, присутствующие в ваших постах из темы в тему).

----------

Аньезка (17.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Тогда чем мы с вами вообще занимаемся? Это же всё подделка. Может не будем зря терять время?


Мы занимаемся практикой буддизма Махаяны. У нас состояния Будды некоторые достигали и после Шакьямуни. У вас, я думаю, архаты тоже были.

----------

Дондог (24.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Процитированное мной он написал раньше: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=14788 ответ №6


Как это раньше, когда позже?

----------


## Топпер

> Это ваши аргументы в пользу аутентичности всего палийского Канона, соттветствие текстов из которого вы требуете предъявить в других Канонах?


Теперь ваша очередь предъявить аутентичность своей традиции. Кстати - какой?



> Вы занимаетесь прозелетизмом, и обоснованием того, что Тхеравада - это истинная Дхамма, а все остальное - неаутентичное г..но на палочке (пора уже, наверное, открытым текстом излагать посылы, присутствующие в ваших постах из темы в тему).


Обращаю ваше внимание на то, что холивар в этой теме, начали вы. Я не слова не говорил про аутентичность или не аутентичность какой бы то ни было традиции. И все остальные додумки - на вашей совести.

----------


## Топпер

> Мы занимаемся практикой буддизма Махаяны. У нас состояния Будды некоторые достигали и после Шакьямуни. У вас, я думаю, архаты тоже были.


Я думаю, что всё это нужно доказать Пампкину. Иначе он вас в одну группу со мной зачислит.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, просьба в теме без споров по аутентичности учения. Последнее предупреждение, в особенности PampKin Head, который этот оффтопик начал.

----------

Pavel (17.02.2010), Zom (17.02.2010), Сауди (17.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Как это раньше, когда позже?


Ну и что? Сообщение № 6 ведь было? Было. Всеобщее возмущение вызвало именно это сообщение. И я отвечал именно на него. А Цонкапу я, лично, не читал и говорить о том что у него было в ламриме, а чего не было не могу. На что сразу же и указал.

----------

Вова Л. (17.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это *самый главный* аргумент. Потому, как если буддисты не признают фундамента. То вообще говорить не о чем. Тогда остальная надстройка тем более вызывает сомнения. Ибо доказательная база насчёт аутентичности ещё слабее.


Вопрос в том, что считать фундаментом. Поэтому указанная в прошлом сообщении фраза - не аргумент.

Сразу извиняюсь за то, что написал. Хотя указанный вами Топпер аргумент все таки таковым не является.

----------


## Tong Po

> Иначе он вас в одну группу со мной зачислит.


Да пожалуйста. Пусть зачисляет. А по какому признаку группировка происходит?

----------


## куру хунг

Ну если опираться на смысл, а не на слова, к чему нас призывал Будда Шакьямуни. То различия между тхаравадинской випашьяной и тибетской традицией сводиться к следующим пунктам.

 1.Часть наставлений в саттипатхане-сутре (к примеру упоминаемой здесь сосредоточенности на дыхании) в Махамудре и Семдэ принято относить к шинэ/шаматхе. 
 2. Объекты внимания и осознанности в саттипатхане и наставлениях у учителей по випашьяне более разнообразны (чувства/ощущения/эмоции;тело; внешнии объекты; мысли). В тибетской традиции преимущественно предлагаеться сразу начинать с мыслей/эмоций.
 3. У тхеравадинов наставления по объектамвнимания/осозннаности более детальны и подробны.

 4.В практику тхеравадинской випашьяны включены и аналитические методы, т. е. размышления о 4 БИ, 12-ти звеньях и т. д. У тибетцев (ну может за исключением гелук) принято эти разделы учения просто изучать.

 Как метод лхатонг/випасьяна у тибетцев имеет целью 
 1. Научиться находится в *неотвлечении* на все движения Тела, Речи и Ума.
 2. Обнаружить единство шинэ и лхатонг. Т. е. понять/обнаружить, что как в практике покоя/пустоты(шинэ) так в практике осознавани/внимательности(лхатонг) есть нечто общее. А именно, что в обоих случаях в уме есть некое осознаюшщее начало, непередаваемое словами, но называемое ригпа/ясный свет и т. д. Кстати похожие наставления есть и в приводимой книге Саядо.

 Так что, если уважаемые тхеравадины наберуться мужества и усердия и тщательно изучат тибетские наставления по випассьяне/лхатонг, и будут при этом стараться напирать именно на смысл, а не на слова, то прийдут к заключению, что между сравниваемыми практиками гораздо больше схожести нежели различий.

----------

filoleg (17.02.2010), Pavel (17.02.2010), Tong Po (17.02.2010), Won Soeng (17.02.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос в том, что считать фундаментом. Поэтому указанная в прошлом сообщении фраза - не аргумент.
> 
> Сразу извиняюсь за то, что написал. Хотя указанный вами Топпер аргумент все таки таковым не является.


Для неверующих - действительно не является.
Но в Буддизме допускается опора на авторитетный источник, при условии, что оба оппонента считают его истинным. Насколько я понимаю, Типитака является словом Будды для всех буддистов?

Но давайте всё же этот вопрос здесь не обсуждать.

----------


## Pavel

> ... не читал и говорить о том что у него было в ламриме, а чего не было не могу. На что сразу же и указал.


Справедливости ради хотелось бы отметить, что Вы говорили не о том, что не можете говорить, что там было, а чего не было, а о том, что не можете поверить, что у Цонкапы не было, т.к. он учился у тех-то и у тех-то... Несколько отличный смысл сказанного.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но давайте всё же этот вопрос здесь не обсуждать.


Вот небольшой ответ на то, что вы Топпер сказали про Китай и Индию и заимствование текстов. Так как в основном здесь разговор закончился по теме, то от одного данного сообщения надеюсь холивар не вспыхнет  :Smilie: 
   Дополнительно к сутре Шествия на Лунку были переведены примеры, взятые из китайских источников. Переводил их Гёчхё Друб. 
   Один из вариантов Сутры великой совершенной нирваны частично или полностью был переведен с китайского языка. Переводили китайский наставник Ванпаб Жун, Дхармеи Жидзин Гевеи Лодрё и переводчик Гьямцхои Де.
   Сутра обретения бодхисаттвой Майтрейей рождения в небесах Тушита (название на китайском). Переведен с китайского языка. Китайские примеры переводили – переводчик Бенде Пабатонг и Бенде Шераб Сенге. 
  saddharma-rAja-mahAyAna-sUtra.  Был переведен с китайского языка.
  dharma-samudrana-nAma-mahAyAna-sUtra. Был переведен с китайского и позднее был выверен.
  Благородная сутра махаяны - мастерство в методах. Предположительно был переведен с китайского языка в Дун-хуане в первой половине 9-го столетия. Но есть и другой перевод, который присутствует с собрании Ратнакута, сделанный Данашилой, Карма-вармой и Йешеде.
  Сутра - глупый и мудрый. Предположительно переведен с китайского. Но так как содержит в себе несколько различных текстов, то с китайского мог быть переведен не полностью, а частично.
  Сутра принца Сиддхартхи. Текст был переведен с китайского языка. 
и некоторые другие.

Однако это не является поводом для намека, что в целом тибетцы обманывают что Дхарма у них пришла из Индии. По крайней мере та, что содержится в различных собрания Кангьюр.

----------


## Zom

> Ну и что? Сообщение № 6 ведь было? Было. Всеобщее возмущение вызвало именно это сообщение.


Я вчера, кстати, поискал ту статью, где об этом вычитал (с чего ваше с куру хунгом возмущение и началось), правда через поисковики не нашёл, а сейчас ну никак не припомню, где же конкретно её брал - и даже не помню точно, был ли этот материал на английском. Но ещё раз постараюсь поискать и повспоминать. А вообще читая эту статью меня ничего не удивило (о том, что тибетские учителя стали давать техники тхеравадинской випассаны) - ибо на западе буддизм уже давно превратился в один большой кисель и ситуация по ходу дела только усугубляется.




> A second version with the The Smṛtyupasthāna Sūtra was not translated into Tibetan,[7] except as part of the the long Prajñapāramita Sūtra into which it had been incorporated.[8] There does exist in Tibetan translation a "Saddharma Smṛtyupasthāna Sūtra" (dam pa'i chos dran pa nye bar bzhag pa'i mdo//dampé chödren panyé barzhak pé do) but this is a very large early Mahayana sutra and is an entirely different text


Во-первых, было бы интересно сравнить Сарвастивадинскую сутту с Тхеравадинской. Возможны существенные отличия. Во-вторых, тут сказано, что вторая версия этой Сарвастивадинской сутты была частично инкорпорирована в Праджняпарамита сутру - которая есть в тибетском варианте, но также и указывается и что это очень большой и полностью другой текст. 

Также в этой статье википедии сделано интересное замечание о том, что такой известный современный учитель махаяны как Тит Нат Тхан, обратил внимание на эту тхеравадинскую сутту и стал применять её в своих учениях. Это указывает на то, что учения этой сутты достаточно "эксклюзивны" для махаянского (китайского) Канона - несмотря на то, что тот гораздо ближе к палийскому, нежели тибетский.

***

По-поводу аутентичности, значится, палийского канона - тут главных аргумента два: 
*1.* То, что основной массив этого канона (4 никаи сутт) хорошо совпадает с различными вариантами различных канонов до-махаянских школ, коих было по разным подсчётам порядка 20 штук, а то и более (хотя классически почему-то у нас принято считать что их было 18 -))...  Этот факт указывает на то, что сама суть этих текстов исходит к самому раннему источнику, из которого появились все каноны всех этих до-махаянских школ - значит однозначно в нём (в Палийском Каноне) содержится большая доля слов (или по крайней мере чётких и однозначных смыслов на которые указывают эти слова) именно самого исторического Сиддхартхи Готамы.

*2.* Тхеравада как школа относится к ветке Стхавир - то есть ортодоксов, тех, кто не желал ничего менять вообще. Этот факт указывает на то, что если и есть вероятность искажения тхеравадинами подлинных слов Будды, то она незначительна (по крайней мере в сравнении с иными школами), в силу самой специфики ортодоксальной позиции.

*** 




> Практика Махаяны несомненно отличается от практики Тхеравады. В бесчисленных деталях, в которых тонет разделяющий и классифицирующий ум, пока он не сдастся и не проникнет в прямое видение как есть. 
> 
> Не стоит пытаться обсуждать ясности и неясности одного учения или другого. 
> Тем более - осуждать.
> 
> Разница есть, но вовсе не та, которая обнаруживается незрелым умом, привязанным к мышлению и формам. Такой ум не способен различать не только качества ума в качествах ума, но даже не достигает достаточной безмятежности, чтобы рассматривать чувства в чувствах.


Я уже отвечал на этот момент чуть выше по трэду на сообщение Айвара. Действительно, есть точка зрения, что если достичь глубокого самадхи - 4 джханы - то далее всё видится в истинном свете и практикующий "автоматически" придёт к прозрению. В тибетском буддизме акцент на джханах как-то особенно не стоит, но однако замечу, что практика сосредоточения описана очень хорошо - в деталях, с нюансами, технически, по-существу - и доводит, судя по этим описаниям, минимум до 1 джханы (того, кто практикует и прилагает должные усилия). Возможно доводит и до 4-ой. На этом же этапе, кстати, возможно проявление сверхспособностей - сиддх.

Но тут есть большие подводные камни, и их следует знать, хотя бы с точки зрения теории. Во-первых, судя по текстам палийского канона, а также по словам ряда современных тхеравадинских учителей, джхана достигается очень непросто, и фактически является уже почти что окончанием пути (напомню, что 4 джханы - это последняя, завершающая ступень Благородного Восьмеричного Пути). Вот сейчас я читал автобиографию одного лесного монаха - Аджана Тхета, ученика Аджана Мана - и судя по этой автобиографии, глубокое устойчивое самадхи может достигаться десятилетиями - даже в условиях интенсивной практики лесного монашества! Плюс к этому, он отмечает случай, когда человек, достигший подобного этапа, сразу же считает, что он достиг окончания пути - настолько это запредельный опыт (подобное же кстати я читал и у Аджана Брама). В этот момент ум сияющий, блестающий, чистый и мощный, и лишён каких-либо изъянов или загрязнений. Очень легко принять такой ум, например, за "природу Будды". На этом практика может прекратиться и человек может застрять.

Однако на этом этапе (или более развитом этапе сосредоточения) можно начать практику прозрения - и, есть аргумент, что если воззрения неправильные, то видения-как-есть всё-таки не получится. Аргумент этот...эмм.. действительно аргументированный. Возьмём например йогинов древности - они достигали джхан, но не достигали просветления. Это указывает на то, что само по себе пребывание в самадхи или после-самадховом состоянии не является достаточным. То есть как минимум нужно либо проделать дополнительную (длительную по времени) работу по прозрению, либо (если же прозрение происходит автоматически, как считают некоторые) нужно иметь правильное воззрение, которое скажем так было ранее развито на концептуальном уровне. Так вот если возвращаться к сравнению этого самого воззрения, то оно *сильно различается* в випассане и випашьяне. И это говорит о реальной проблеме, с которой столкнётся практикующий. То есть по факту, кое-кто будет ошибаться и примет желаемое за действительное - как например в случае с учителями Будды - Алара Каламой и Удакка Рамапуттой, самадхи которых было практически идеальным. 

Если мы рассматриваем тибетскую випашьяну с т.з. тхеравады - сугубо теоретически конечно же - то здесь ситуация похожа на то, как если человек достиг бы джханы, и принял бы этот яркий сияющий ум джханы за будда-природу, ум ясного света (и т.д.). То есть не выполнив разбиение и расчленение ума как такового на читта-дхаммы и дальнейшее длительное созерцание возникновения и исчезновения этих дхамм, он тем самым как бы "застрял", не смог увидеть, что поток ума в может быть подвержен полному исчезновению в силу своей тотальной обусловленной природы, и посему уж явно не просветлел (хотя на деле он может реально считать иначе, и даже может обладать сверхспособностями). Вот в этом кроется загвоздка чисто с практической - а не с философской - точки зрения.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот небольшой ответ на то, что вы Топпер сказали про Китай и Индию и заимствование текстов. Так как в основном здесь разговор закончился по теме, то от одного данного сообщения надеюсь холивар не вспыхнет 
>    Дополнительно к сутре Шествия на Лунку были переведены примеры, взятые из китайских источников. Переводил их Гёчхё Друб......


Благодарю. В целом, для меня информация о том, что из Китая тоже шли сутры в Тибет - новая.

----------


## Топпер

> Я вчера, кстати, поискал ту статью, где об этом вычитал (с чего ваше с куру хунгом возмущение и началось), правда через поисковики не нашёл, а сейчас ну никак не припомню, где же конкретно её брал - и даже не помню точно, был ли этот материал на английском. Но ещё раз постараюсь поискать и повспоминать. А вообще читая эту статью меня ничего не удивило (о том, что тибетские учителя стали давать техники тхеравадинской випассаны) - ибо на западе буддизм уже давно превратился в один большой кисель и ситуация по ходу дела только усугубляется..


Да, была когда-то такая информация. Даже я натыкался на неё.

----------


## куру хунг

> Я уже отвечал на этот момент чуть выше по трэду на сообщение Айвара. Действительно, есть точка зрения, что если достичь глубокого самадхи - 4 джханы - то далее всё видится в истинном свете и практикующий "автоматически" придёт к прозрению. В тибетском буддизме акцент на джханах как-то особенно не стоит, но однако замечу, что практика сосредоточения описана очень хорошо - в деталях, с нюансами, технически, по-существу - и доводит, судя по этим описаниям, минимум до 1 джханы (того, кто практикует и прилагает должные усилия). Возможно доводит и до 4-ой. На этом же этапе, кстати, возможно проявление сверхспособностей - сиддх.


 Зум, плиз, или кто то из тхеравадинов, дайте ссылочку на тексты на русском(по возможности и современных учителей, а то я с трудом врубаюсь в архаичный стиль ПК в переводе на русский) о 4-джхнянах. 
 Когда то давно мусолил эту тему, забыл уже к каким выводам пришёл.
 Я вам постараюсь ответить.

----------


## Tong Po

> Вы говорили не о том, что не можете говорить, что там было, а чего не было, а о том, что не можете поверить, что у Цонкапы не было, т.к. он учился у тех-то и у тех-то


Вот моё сообщение: "Я Цонкапу не читал, но не может быть, чтобы у него этого не было - он учился в том числе у Ченга Чокьи Гьялпо, ламы Дрикунг Кагью, а в Дрикунг есть передача Махамудры, в состав которой входит и випашьяна." См. http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=14788 , сообщение № 10. Где там про то, что я не могу или могу во что-то поверить или не поверить?

----------


## куру хунг

> Если мы рассматриваем тибетскую випашьяну с т.з. тхеравады - сугубо теоретически конечно же - то здесь ситуация похожа на то, как если человек достиг бы джханы, и принял бы этот яркий сияющий ум джханы за будда-природу, ум ясного света (и т.д.). То есть не выполнив разбиение и расчленение ума как такового на читта-дхаммы и дальнейшее длительное созерцание возникновения и исчезновения этих дхамм, он тем самым как бы "застрял", не смог увидеть, что поток ума в может быть подвержен полному исчезновению в силу своей тотальной обусловленной природы, и посему уж явно не просветлел (хотя на деле он может реально считать иначе, и даже может обладать сверхспособностями). Вот в этом кроется загвоздка чисто с практической - а не с философской - точки зрения.


 Возможно Вам и неизвестно, но в ТБ обнаружение ясного света, это по сути только начало самого главного. Дальше идут в основном тайные практики стадий завершения(цалунг и т. д.) а также тогел и янгти.

 Если б Вы знали их смысл и содержание, возможно часть ваших сомнений и исчезла бы.

----------


## Zom

Крайне подробно 4 джханы расписаны в Висуддхимагге - но этот текст на английском, на русском переводов никаких нет.

Честно сказать я не припомню на русском текста, расписывающего 4 джханы детально. Есть вот у нас на сайте такая небольшая статья по джханам, но она только в общем виде.

Правда у меня есть книга собственного перевода Аджана Брама - там он расписывает все 4 джханы - могу её выслать в частном порядке на емэйл, однако трактовка джхан там не совсем совпадает классической тхеравадой; выдвигались к автору этого текста некоторые претензии - а насколько он прав или нет, понять трудно - ведь речь идёт о запредельном опыте.

Я хотел взяться за перевод книги по самадхи от Хенеполы Гунаратаны - но руки пока не дошли. Это я к тому, что на английском-то такая информация есть.




> Возможно Вам и неизвестно, но в ТБ обнаружение ясного света, это по сути только начало самого главного. Дальше идут в основном тайные практики стадий завершения(цалунг и т. д.) а также тогел и янгти.
> 
> Если б Вы знали их смысл и содержание, возможно часть ваших сомнений и исчезла бы.


Возможно - но опять-таки именно с позиции тхеравады - всё это "мимо", поскольку тхеравадинский метод ведь не осуществляется, а иных тхеравада не признаёт. Как оно на самом деле, я думаю никто из присутствующих не знает, ведь это очень далёкий уровень. Поэтому мы тут обсуждаем только (скажем так) теорию практик.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это указывает на то, что учения этой сутты достаточно "эксклюзивны" для махаянского (китайского) Канона


Это укзывает на то, что для Тит Нат Тхана эта сутра эксклюзивна. А какое отношение он имеет к тибетскому или китайскому буддизму?




> А вообще читая эту статью меня ничего не удивило (о том, что тибетские учителя стали давать техники тхеравадинской випассаны


И что? Тибетский буддизм достаточно разнообразен.




> ибо на западе буддизм уже давно превратился в один большой кисель


Кисель, он в головах, а не в буддизме. Да и Вы - тоже на западе, не обольщайтесь. Или Вы за узкосектансткий подход? Однако, современная Тхеравада тоже неоднородна (в Азии также), да и движение РИМЭ сформировалось отнюдь не на Западе.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Во-первых, было бы интересно сравнить Сарвастивадинскую сутту с Тхеравадинской. Возможны существенные отличия. Во-вторых, тут сказано, что вторая версия этой Сарвастивадинской сутты была частично инкорпорирована в Праджняпарамита сутру - которая есть в тибетском варианте, но также и указывается и что это очень большой и полностью другой текст.


Сравнивайте. Только в каком именно из текстов Праджня-парамиты вы будете искать данное включение, не совсем понятно  :Smilie: 




> Если мы рассматриваем тибетскую випашьяну с т.з. тхеравады - сугубо теоретически конечно же - то здесь ситуация похожа на то, как если человек достиг бы джханы, и принял бы этот яркий сияющий ум джханы за будда-природу, ум ясного света (и т.д.). То есть не выполнив разбиение и расчленение ума как такового на читта-дхаммы и дальнейшее длительное созерцание возникновения и исчезновения этих дхамм, он тем самым как бы "застрял", не смог увидеть, что поток ума в может быть подвержен полному исчезновению в силу своей тотальной обусловленной природы, и посему уж явно не просветлел (хотя на деле он может реально считать иначе, и даже может обладать сверхспособностями). Вот в этом кроется загвоздка чисто с практической - а не с философской - точки зрения.


Zom. У меня складывается ощущение, что с воззрениями тибетского буддизма вы знакомы не очень хорошо. И в частности с буддизмом махаяны. Извините конечно за такое высказывание, но это становится постепенно заметно.

----------


## Zom

> Или Вы за узкосектансткий подход? Однако, современная Тхеравада тоже неоднородна (в Азии также), да и движение РИМЭ сформировалось отнюдь не на Западе.


Я скажем так скорее "за сутрический тхеравадинский подход" - то есть за те методы и пути, которые достаточно понятно изложены в многочисленных суттах Палийского Канона. К различным нововведениям типа "бирманской сухой випассаны" или тем более "методик Гоенки" я отношусь очень осторожно.

Если хотите, то могу канонически показать вам путь, который я считаю совершенным. Он в общем виде - но от начала и до конца - изложен в Секха-Патипада Сутте (Сутте о Пути Ученика).

Сутта охватывает 3 этапа: нравственность, сосредоточение, мудрость - с финальным достижением 4 джхан и получением 3 прямых сверхзнаний (видение прошлых жизней, видение рождения иных существ, видение как уничтожить загрязнений).




> Zom. У меня складывается ощущение, что с воззрениями тибетского буддизма вы знакомы не очень хорошо. И в частности с буддизмом махаяны. Извините конечно за такое высказывание, но это становится постепенно заметно.


Меня интересовали всегда не столько воззрения, сколько конкретные технические детали практики - "что именно надо делать". Я думаю от того, что я тотально разберусь во всей философии махаяны, факт различия самой медитативной практики двух традиций никуда не денется.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Меня интересовали всегда не столько воззрения, сколько конкретные технические детали практики - "что именно надо делать". Я думаю от того, что я тотально разберусь во всей философии махаяны, факт различия самой медитативной практики двух традиций никуда не денется.


Вообще-то воззрение и методы сопутствуют друг другу. Практиковать методы не придерживаясь воззрения - это очень оригинальный подход  :Smilie: 
А искать специально различия и искать кто древнее (круче и пр.) это извините смешно.
Кстати некоторые тексты сарвастивады перешли не только в Кангьюр, но можно встретить и в Тенгьюре.

----------


## куру хунг

* Возможно Вам и неизвестно, но в ТБ обнаружение ясного света, это по сути только начало самого главного. Дальше идут в основном тайные практики стадий завершения(цалунг и т. д.) а также тогел и янгти.
Если б Вы знали их смысл и содержание, возможно часть ваших сомнений и исчезла бы.*




> Возможно - но опять-таки именно с позиции тхеравады - всё это "мимо", поскольку тхеравадинский метод ведь не осуществляется, а иных тхеравада не признаёт.


Зум, а Вы вот на 100% уверенны, что в тхераваде нет ничего подобного цалунгу, тогелу и ли янгти?.
 Смутно припоминаю, давно уже была тут дисскусия. И кто то приводил факты, что в тхераваде нечто подобное есть.

 Вы , что прочитали весь ПК? Если я ничего не путаю, ещё значительная часть его и на англ. не переведена.
 А может подобные наставления у вас имеются в устной традиции и имеют хождение только между матёрыми йогинами? А новичков в это не посвящают.

 А может и вообще какой-нить кривой перевод с пали на анг(а потом мож и на русск.) получиться, и вы неверно поняли текст?

----------


## куру хунг

> Я скажем так скорее "за сутрический тхеравадинский подход" - то есть за те методы и пути, которые достаточно понятно изложены в многочисленных суттах Палийского Канона.


 Ойли, так уж и понятно. С точки зрения лингвистики очень маловероятно аутентичное понимание текстов написанных, и дословно переведённых с языка на котором говорили 2000 лет назад. За 200-100 лет (а в последнее время и за 20-30 лет) языки очень сильно меняются.
 Что касается личного опыта, то чтение сутт из ПК наверное самое тягомотное занятие в моей жизни. Я саттипатханну-сутту наверное только года 2 назад прочитал с 5-6 попытки, и не по причине её сложности смысловой, а неудововаримого языка.
 про остальные я уже  молчу.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще-то воззрение и методы сопутствуют друг другу. Практиковать методы не придерживаясь воззрения - это очень оригинальный подход


Я не говорил не придерживаясь. Я говорил о том, что разница и противоречия в самой практике не исчезнут (хотя бы даже по тому, что и сами воззрения различны).




> Зум, а Вы вот на 100% уверенны, что в тхераваде нет ничеги подобного цалунгу, тогелу и ли янгти?. Смутно припоминаю, давно уже была тут дисскусия. И кто то приводил факты, что в тхераваде нечто подобное есть.
> 
> Вы , что прочитали весь ПК? Если я ничего не путаю, ещё значительная часть его и на англ. не переведена.
> А может подобные наставления у вас имеются в устной традиции и имеют хождение только между матёрыми йогинами? А новичков в это не посвящают?
> 
> А может и вообще какой-нить кривой перевод с пали на анг(а потом мож и на русск.) получиться, вы неверно поняли текст?


Нет, все переводы переведены нормально - есть много версий переводов разных текстов, в этом сомнений быть не может. Насчёт скрытых практик, куда не посвящают новичков - такого тоже быть не может, этого нет в тхераваде точно. Насчёт "всего палийского канона" - тут нужно учесть, что сутты в целом практически полностью есть на английском. Другие две части канона - Виная и Абхидхамма - в меньше степени известны, но там не может содержаться "чего-то эдакого". Есть мануалы и обзоры этих частей канона, и в целом всё что там есть (скажем так "содержание") - оно достаточно известно. Всё остальное уже просто детализация данного содержания. Что касается сутт - опять-таки есть целые компиляции по обзору канона, кроме того, многие сутты повторяются в некотором смысле или говорят о том же самом с чуть иным акцентом или чуть с другой стороны - поэтому тут тоже не может возникнуть чего-то такого, принципиально иного, что не было отражено в этих компиляциях, лекциях учителей. 

Строго по практике есть Висуддхимагга - 900-страничный том, написанный мелким шрифтом. Там всё разобрано очень подробно "от и до", включая даже и не очень "нужные" вещи - например - техники развития сиддх. Вы вот упомянули цалунг - это как я понимаю, практика работы с энергиями. В тхераваде таких методов нет - но есть, например, опять же согласно Висуддхимагге, работа с касинами и элементами (огонь, вода и т.д.). Но все эти вещи целиком и полностью базируются на джхановом состоянии ума - то есть в качестве объекта джханы берутся вот эти элементы и чередуются различными способами (происходит вдождение в первую джхану например на объекте воды, затем во вторую джхану входится за счёт сосредоточения на красной касине и так далее). Но все эти вещи не нужны для просветления - это техники для развития сиддхи. Кроме того, упоминается, что практически НИКТО не может этого реально осуществить -)))))




> Ойли, так уж и понятно. С точки зрения лингвистики очень маловероятно аутентичное понимание текстов написанных, и дословно переведённых с языка на котором говорили 2000 лет назад. За 200-100 лет (а в последнее время и за 20-30 лет) языки очень сильно меняются.
> Что касается личного опыта, то чтение сутт из ПК наверное самое тягомотное занятие в моей жизни. Я саттипатханну-сутту наверное только года 2 назад прочитал с 5-6 попытки, и не по причине её сложности смысловой, а неудововаримого языка.
> про остальные я уже молчу.


Сатипаттхана достаточно сложный текст из всех сутт, равно как и Анапанасати сутта. Другие сутты гораздо прозрачнее и яснее. Почитайте Секха-Патипада сутту, что я привёл выше. Там вообще никаких нет "неясностей". И большинство сутт канона именно таковы.

----------


## куру хунг

> Вы вот упомянули цалунг - это как я понимаю, практика работы с энергиями. В тхераваде таких методов нет - но есть, например, опять же согласно Висуддхимагге, работа с касинами и элементами (огонь, вода и т.д.). Но все эти вещи целиком и полностью базируются на джхановом состоянии ума - то есть в качестве объекта джханы берутся вот эти элементы и чередуются различными способами (происходит вдождение в первую джхану например на объекте воды, затем во вторую джхану входится за счёт сосредоточения на красной касине и так далее).


 


> цалунг - это как я понимаю, практика работы с энергиями


.

 Не только, но и с элементами, светами, цветами, звуками и т . д.




> Но все эти вещи целиком и полностью базируются на джхановом состоянии ума - то есть в качестве объекта джханы берутся вот эти элементы и чередуются различными способами (происходит вдождение в первую джхану например на объекте воды, затем во вторую джхану входится за счёт сосредоточения на красной касине и так далее)


 Тогел-чистой воды :Smilie:  :Kiss:  Ха-ха-ха.(если быть более точным Зернга подготовительная практика к тогел)

 Так что я бы на вашем месте был не так категоричен.

----------


## Топпер

> .
>  Тогел-чистой воды Ха-ха-ха.(если быть более точным Зернга подготовительная практика к тогел)


Так никто ведь не утверждал, что в плане джхан есть принципиальная разница.

----------


## куру хунг

> Так никто ведь не утверждал, что в плане джхан есть принципиальная разница.


 По поводу джхьан: пока ещё глубоко не разобрался, надо ещё почитать книгу переведённую Зумом. Но по всей видимости в традиции Махамудры и Дзогчен Семдэ есть некоторое соответствие стадиям/ступеням шаматхи.
 разница какая то есть, не могу сказать *принципиальная* или нет. 
Сама шаматха/шинэ это перевая ступень в этих системах.
 Практики же работ с энергиями, элементами и т. д. в данных системах относятся к заключительным этапам Пути, и их рекомендуется практиковать при достижении
уверенной стабильности в шинэ и лхатонг, а лучше даже при развитой способности пребывания в ригпа. Но это уже немного из "другой оперы".

 Так что Топпер ваше высказывание мимо кассы, и характеризует только ваше весьма приблизительное знакомство с данной темой в ТБ.

----------


## Zom

> Тогел-чистой воды Ха-ха-ха.(если быть более точным Зернга подготовительная практика к тогел) Так что я бы на вашем месте был не так категоричен.


Если это похоже на такую практику, то, как я уже упомянул, это практика развития сиддх - причём именно сиддх (на пали - _иддхи-видха_), т.е. только _одного_ из шести "высших знаний". К очищению ума это не имеет отношения. Для очищения ума нужно развить три других высших знания (и ключевым из которых является последнее, 6-ое) и это недостижимо манипуляциями с элементами и касинами. Вот тут перечислены все эти 6 сверхзнаний.




> По поводу джхьан: пока ещё глубоко не разобрался, надо ещё почитать книгу переведённую Зумом. Но по всей видимости в традиции Махамудры и Дзогчен Семдэ есть некоторое соответствие стадиям/ступеням шаматхи.
> разница какая то есть, не могу сказать принципиальная или нет.


Из книги о Махамудре - Лучи лунного света Махамудры, а также исходя из 4 тома ламрима, я сделал вывод, что соответствие есть - особенно что касается развития самадхи до-джханового уровня и уровня 1 джханы. В книге о Махамудре также вкратце перечислены 4 джханы причём описанием, похожим на те, что встречаются в суттах палийского канона. Однако подробно 4 джханы (дхъяны) не расписаны - но я предполагаю, что, возможно, в других тибетских трудах они расписаны более подробно.

Однако нигде не встречается упоминание о ниродха-самапатти - прекращении ума, что достигается после 8 (бесформенной) джханы. Но, впрочем в силу воззрений, что были перечислены при кратком сравнительном анализе випассаны и випашьяны, это и не удивительно -)
А вот в Тхераваде этот путь 8 джхан + ниродха является очень значимым, поскольку тоже ведёт к просветлению. Будда в некоторых суттах даже выделяет два типа учеников - и те, что достигли просветления последним способом обозначаются как "засвидетельствовавшие телом" (на английском звучит как "bodily witness").

То есть из сутт палийского канона видно, что Будда указывал на 2 пути - достижение 4-й джханы и дальнейшая випассана (или получение 3 свёрхзнаний), или же достижение 8 джханы и вхождение в прекращение ума, ниродху (после этого у неведения не остаётся шансов, поскольку на опыте исчезает абсолютно всё, что может быть истрактовано как "я", "душа", "самость" - включая само сознание, восприятие и чувствование [чего либо вообще]).

----------


## куру хунг

> Если это похоже на такую практику, то, как я уже упомянул, это практика развития сиддх - причём именно сиддх (на пали - _иддхи-видха_), т.е. только _одного_ из шести "высших знаний". К очищению ума это не имеет отношения. Для очищения ума нужно развить три других высших знания (и ключевым из которых является последнее, 6-ое) и это недостижимо манипуляциями с элементами и касинами. Вот тут перечислены все эти 6 сверхзнаний.


 А что, кто то утверждал, что практики с энергиями и элементами существуют только для очищения ума? Хотя в Дзогчен Упадеши есть и такие (очищение 6 лок).

 Про очищения ума я пожалуй воздержусь говорить, боюсь мы тут на совсем уж разных языках говорим, и моих способностей не хватит вам всё толково объяснить.
Вкратце- практики работ с энергиями и элементами в ТБ предназначены для полной реализации, обретение сиддх как мирских так и надмирских в ТБ особо не акцентируется. И ИМХО появление их у практикующего в значительной степени обусловленно кармически. То есть они могут появляться на разных этапах у практикующих в разных комбинациях. 
 Единственно на чём настаивается-не придавать им особого значения, дабы они не стали отвлекающим моментом на Пути к главной цели.

----------


## куру хунг

> Однако нигде не встречается упоминание о ниродха-самапатти - прекращении ума, что достигается после 8 (бесформенной) джханы. Но, впрочем в силу воззрений, что были перечислены при кратком сравнительном анализе випассаны и випашьяны, это и не удивительно -)


 Тут наверное дело в следующем.
 В ТБ принято считать, что практивовать шинэ нужно как раз до этой самой 4-ой джхъяны ИМХО, то есть нужно достичь стадии расслабленного, безобъектного, уверенного шинэ. Дальше может случаться казус и продолжительная и усиленная практика шинэ, скорее всего речь и идёт о недостающих ещё 4-джхъянах, может привести к реализации в сферахбогов 4-ёх бесформенных миров. А это неполная, ограниченная реализация, и что  достичь полной, в следующем перерождении нужно начинать всё сначала.
  И поэтому рекомедуется, как можно быстрее переходить к практике лхатонг.
 Слышал наставления, что по достижении способности находиться 20 минут в стадии расслабленного, безъобъектного, уверенного шинэ; можно уже переходить на 2-ую стадия, то есть лхатонг. И что нет большого смысла высижывать часами и сутками в шинэ/шаматхе.
 Сам так и поступал в личной практике.

----------

Tong Po (18.02.2010), Zom (17.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да, такое, быть может, действительно имеет место быть. По крайней мере 2 учителя Будды переродились именно в арупа-локе, где им предстоит "пробыть" бесчисленные махакальпы. А что будет дальше (с ними, в плане попадания в струю Учения) - вообще неясно.

Правда в Тхераваде говорится о том, что если ученик развил правильные воззрения и тем самым отбросил путу отождествления себя с чем-либо (так называемое "вера в Я"), то если он не достигает полного освобождения, но при этом реализует 1, 2, 3, 4 джхану - то он рождается в мире чистых обителей, где достигает полного освобождения, никогда более не возвращаясь в кама-локу (потому и называется Анагамин или Не-Возвращающийся). Если же он достигает высших арупа-джхан (5-8) - то он (если не ошибаюсь) рождается в соответствующем той или иной арупа-джхане Бесформенном Мире - и в момент смерти (после существования там) он также достигает ниббаны - а не ниспадает обратно вниз. Почтенный Махаси Саядо поясняет это так, что поскольку развиты правильные воззрения, то первый момент (или моменты) сознания при рождении в арупа-локе является полностью благими (умелыми) и потому происходит освобождение. Вот как он пишет:




> В мире безграничного пространства перерождение начинается с предшествующим сознанием, связанным с каммическим результатом, умом и умственными факторами. У обычного человека в промежутке существования между моментами перерождения и смерти возникает благое или неблагое сознание, вместе с сопутствующими умственными факторами. Когда такой человек должным образом практиковал Дхамму, то он зовётся учеником (секкха). Такие ученики могут стать Архатами, когда они перерождаются в мире безграничного пространства. В этом случае возникнет только благое и функциональное сознание, вместе с соответствующими факторами ума, но материя здесь отсутствует.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тут наверное дело в следующем.
>  В ТБ принято считать, что практивовать шинэ нужно как раз до этой самой 4-ой джхъяны ИМХО, то есть нужно достичь стадии расслабленного, безобъектного, уверенного шинэ. Дальше может случаться казус и продолжительная и усиленная практика шинэ, скорее всего речь и идёт о недостающих ещё 4-джхъянах, может привести к реализации в сферахбогов 4-ёх бесформенных миров. А это неполная, ограниченная реализация, и что  достичь полной, в следующем перерождении нужно начинать всё сначала.
>   И поэтому рекомедуется, как можно быстрее переходить к практике лхатонг.
>  Слышал наставления, что по достижении способности находиться 20 минут в стадии расслабленного, безъобъектного, уверенного шинэ; можно уже переходить на 2-ую стадия, то есть лхатонг. И что нет большого смысла высижывать часами и сутками в шинэ/шаматхе.
>  Сам так и поступал в личной практике.


Да и Будда идентифицировал samma-samadhi как 1/2/3/4 джаяны. Про ниродха-самапати в качестве s-s ничего не сказано.

Дхьяны в ТБ достигаются на стадии Кьерима Махай-йоги/Отцовских тантр Сарма (собственно, откуда и проистекают мирские сиддхи).

----------


## Zom

> Да и Будда идентифийировал samma-samadhi как 1/2/3/4 джхьяны. Про ниродха-самапати в качестве s-s ничего не сказано.


Потому что это не джхана (т.е. не сосредоточение). Это прекращение всего -)
Кстати опять же указывается, что добраться до ниродхи без (должной) мудрости невозможно.
Об этом есть в Камабха сутте.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Потому что это не джхана (т.е. не сосредоточение). Это прекращение всего -)
> Кстати опять же указывается, что добраться до ниродхи без (должной) мудрости невозможно.
> Об этом есть в Камабха сутте.


Это не может быть "прекращением всего", потому что
1. рупа никуда не девается;
2. т.к. нама при выходе из ниродха-самапати продолжается, то это (скорее всего) и не окончательное прекращение намы.

----------


## Мих

Ох, навоевали )

Випассана - это не техника, даже не какой-то метод. Это прозрение, прозревание, инсайт.

Обобщенно - это постижение через понимание возникновения, становления, прекращения явлений, через постижение преходящести, не-собственности, страдательности явлений, это прозрение в саму суть явлений.

Путей "випассаны", путей прозрения, в действительности очень много - столько же, сколько пар наставник-ученик. 
На деле различия преподавания внутри самой тхеравады могут быть большие, чем между учителем тибетский традиции и учителем тхеравады. 
Существует множество способов, путей постижения, и каким из них пойдете вы - никак не может быть описано заранее конкретно.
Это зависит от выбранного метода, баланса самадхи, пребывания в пустотности, от накопленной мудрости, от вашего уровня.

Различие методов - не плохо, это богатство учения, это значит, что наставники все еще чутко понимают особенности учеников, свои возможности и способности, контекст, внешние условия и т.д.
Описания випассаны/випашьяны не противоречивы, если специально не искать противоречий и противопоставлений, речь о различии конкретных методов и опыта учителя, однако часто описания схематичны и сухо-упрощены, либо отклоняются в философичность и аллегорические обобщения, что было обусловлено и оправдано временной конкретикой писавшего и языком его традиции.

Благодаря "ускоренным курсам" Махаси, Гоенки и т.д., многим накопившимся сочинениям всех времен и традиций, где люди описывали свое понимание и опыт, випассана стала восприниматься как некая "техника", набор различных инструкций, применив которые - добиваешься этого самого прозрения.
Это серьезная психологическая ошибка, равно как и сведение випассаны к личностно и механически трактуемому пониманию сатипаттханы. Випассана - не "ловля дхамм" наперечет. Если знать, что хочешь поймать - это самовнушение, обман.

Випассана может идти через сатипаттхану, дхамманупассану, и это только один из всего богатства путей.

И практику випассаны лучше обсудить с хорошим практиком или учителем, получить наставления, получить вдохновение и уверенность.
Потому что "формальная випассана" даже по самым мудрым книгам может иметь очень серьезные негативные последствия: длительную депрессию, разочарование, сомнения, болезни, если вы неправильно или неполно поймете, что делаете (а это произойдет, поскольку текст и восприятие его упускает невербальные способы передачи учения, 90% информации, к которой учителя "очно" очень внимательно подходят).
И само психологическое восприятие текста, как инструкции, как механической техники - этому способствует.
Поэтому знания и уверенность в том, что делаешь - безусловно нужны, но получать их нужно у того, кому доверяешь, а не только читая текст (это лишь дополнительная, вспомогательная информация).

----------

filoleg (17.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2010), куру хунг (17.02.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Дхьяны в ТБ достигаются на стадии Кьерима Махай-йоги/Отцовских тантр Сарма (собственно, откуда и проистекают мирские сиддхи).


Можете пожалуйста рассказать, почему Вы так думаете?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Можете пожалуйста рассказать, почему Вы так думаете?


Потому что сначала концентрируются на внешней мандале, которая является опорой. Далее переходят к концентрации на преобретенном ментальном образе (читай, нимитта)... Причем прогрессируют по длительности и ясности визуализации ментального образа. Это вкрадце.

*Ступени Великого Пути победоносного Владыки Видьядхары или так называемый анализ сущности всех тайн: Агрим.* 
Dzhe-Dzonkapa-Agrim.pdf. [39 мегабайт]

----------


## Zom

> Благодаря "ускоренным курсам" Махаси, Гоенки и т.д., многим накопившимся сочинениям всех времен и традиций, где люди описывали свое понимание и опыт, випассана стала восприниматься как некая "техника", набор различных инструкций, применив которые - добиваешься этого самого прозрения. Это серьезная психологическая ошибка, равно как и сведение випассаны к личностно и механически трактуемому пониманию сатипаттханы. Випассана - не "ловля дхамм" наперечет. Если знать, что хочешь поймать - это самовнушение, обман.


Как я уже сказал выше, это лишь одна из точек зрения, которой некоторые учителя придерживаются, а некоторые нет. Если всё так просто, то почему ж учителя Будды и прочие йогины древности не смогли достичь просветления? Думаете зря все эти трактаты (висуддхимагга, матрики абхидхаммы и т.д.) столь подробно и детально были расписаны? 




> Описания випассаны/випашьяны не противоречивы, если специально не искать противоречий и противопоставлений, речь о различии конкретных методов и опыта учителя, однако часто описания схематичны и сухо-упрощены, либо отклоняются в философичность и аллегорические обобщения, что было обусловлено и оправдано временной конкретикой писавшего и языком его традиции.


Подобные аргументы часто выдвигают и сторонники идеи "все религии одинаковы и об одном и том же, просто сказаны разными словами".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зум, плиз, или кто то из тхеравадинов, дайте ссылочку на тексты на русском(по возможности и современных учителей, а то я с трудом врубаюсь в архаичный стиль ПК в переводе на русский) о 4-джхнянах. 
>  Когда то давно мусолил эту тему, забыл уже к каким выводам пришёл.
>  Я вам постараюсь ответить.


http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/samadhi.htm

----------


## Pavel

> Вот моё сообщение: "Я Цонкапу не читал, но не может быть, чтобы у него этого не было - он учился в том числе у Ченга Чокьи Гьялпо, ламы Дрикунг Кагью, а в Дрикунг есть передача Махамудры, в состав которой входит и випашьяна." См. http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=14788 , сообщение № 10. Где там про то, что я не могу или могу во что-то поверить или не поверить?





> Я Цонкапу не читал,


- это Вы сообщаете о том, что не можете знать, что у Цонкапы написано. 


> но *не может быть*, чтобы у него этого не было


- это Вы сообщаете о том, что т.к. знать не можете, то не можете поверить в то, что у Цонкапы "этого не было" написано.

----------


## Мих

to Zom.

1. Безусловно, есть множество великолепных, глубоких и точных комментариев и сочинений. Они, без сомнений, важны и для исследователей, и как вспомогательный материал в практике. И с уважением следует отноститься к содержанию, и внимательно понимать написанное.

..В том то и дело, что достичь непросто. И разуму куда легче выучить наизусть список дхамм и даже прочитать 84000 книг по буддизму (очень вовлекательное омрачение), чем избавиться от простой привычки к враждебности. Очень непросто "просто наблюдать" ту же враждебность на стадии интеций, зарождения, роста и исчезновения, не вовлекшись и не сбежав в обезьяньи прыжки ума к суттам, философии, размышлениям, образам.
Именно поэтому благородных и даже просто искренне следующих 5 правилам так мало,  а "буддистов" так много. 

Главное в процессе изучения великолепных учителей (тех, которых вы тоже переводили) - не перепутать телегу с лошадью, и случайно не стать буддологистом, который "считает чужих коров", чертит еще одну новую чудесную схему в уме, вместо того, чтоб расформировать свои собственные омрачения, и в первую очередь эту схему.
Быть булкой, а не гидом-билетером в музее хлеба.

2. Зом )
ну... зачем.. так?

"Сторонники", какой-то "идеи", зачем сравнивать с чужим, заранее упрощенным заявлением,  это некорректно, какой-то прием, подмена сути разговора.
Это не ведет к взаимопониманию, а зачем начинать говорить, если не хочется прийти к взаимопониманию? )

У Вас хорошие переводы, с интересом читаю, спасибо.

----------

Бо (18.02.2010), куру хунг (18.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> это Вы сообщаете о том, что не можете знать, что у Цонкапы написано.


Нет. Я могу знать, при условии прочтения. А сообщаю я о том, что не знаю в данный момент.




> это Вы сообщаете о том, что т.к. знать не можете, то не можете поверить в то, что у Цонкапы "этого не было" написано.


Нет. Это я сообщаю о том, что предполагаю с достаточной степенью вероятности, у Цонкакпы (заметьте не в его ламриме (а речь о нём была), а вообще в его работах - у Цонкапы, у самого) такие методы были на основании того, что они были у его Учителей. И ни слова о вере. Нету. Если Вам что-то не ясно, то достаточно попросить уточнить. Это не трудно.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет. *Я могу* знать, при условии прочтения. А сообщаю я о том, что не знаю в данный момент.


Но говорите Вы сейчас о том, чего не читали именно сейчас, т.е. говорите о том, чего именно сейчас не знаете, во что именно сейчас верите и я заметил, что небезосновательно верите (Вы указали на основания своей веры).



> Нет. Это я сообщаю о том, что предполагаю с достаточной степенью вероятности, у Цонкакпы (заметьте не в его ламриме (а речь о нём была), а вообще в его работах ...


Да, я заметил. Вы то говорите, что Вы не можете, то говорите, что можете, но не сейчас, то о ламриме, то о трудах Цонкапы вообще... Вот Вы говорите. что вообще Цонкапу не читали, но тут же говорите, что можете говорить о других его трудах, а не о Лмриме, и просите меня заметить это



> А Цонкапу я, лично, не читал и говорить о том что у него было в ламриме, а чего не было *не могу*.


Хорошо, я заметил.

Впрочем, это все не имеет особого значения. Zom указал на отсутствие в Ламриме Цонкапы практических наставлений по випашьяне. На данный момент, как я понимаю, ни у Вас, ни у остальных его оппонентов его замечание не вызывает протеста. Так же, как я понимаю, и различия в практиках випассаны и випашьяны тоже. Все остальные буддологические изыски на предмет где раньше, а где позже и с какого языка переведенным что появилось не несет в себе ни унизительного, ни оскорбительного характера ни по отношению ни к одной из ветвей буддизма. Можно остудить копья.

----------

Zom (18.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Впрочем, это все не имеет особого значения. Zom указал на отсутствие в Ламриме Цонкапы практических наставлений по випашьяне. На данный момент, как я понимаю, ни у Вас, ни у остальных его оппонентов его замечание не вызывает протеста. Так же, как я понимаю, и различия в практиках випассаны и випашьяны тоже. Все остальные буддологические изыски на предмет где раньше, а где позже и с какого языка переведенным что появилось не несет в себе ни унизительного, ни оскорбительного характера ни по отношению ни к одной из ветвей буддизма. Можно остудить копья.


Он скорее указал на отличие техник, указанных Цонкапой от того, что он изучает сам, а не на отсутствие.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Он скорее указал на отличие техник, указанных Цонкапой от того, что он изучает сам, а не на отсутствие.


Он указал вот на что



> випассана появилась у некоторых тибетских учителей. ...
>  А у Цонкапы не было (хотя он по сути писал квинтессенцию сутрического учения).


Все мнения Zom-а по поводу причин такого положения дел я, например, опускаю, так как не понимаю их важности в контексте констатированного им факта. Возражений по констатированному факту я так и не увидел. Равно как и наблюдаю приход к единому знаменателю на предмет имеющихся различий в практиках. Степень важности таких отличий - личное эмоционально или логически возникшее отношение к общепринятому факту.

 Есть еще что подвергнуть критике, кроме личных отношений к степени важности тех или иных обнаруженных отличий? Есть ли еще, что можно было бы продолжать доказывать, кроме правильности собственного отношения к важности или несущественности тех или иных обнаруживаемых отличий?

Если есть, тогда есть о чем говорить.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Pavel. Вы очень выборочно цитируете.
Сообщение № 2
При всём уважении, никаких техник випассаны я в этой главе не нашёл - одна философия и логические умопостроения. Видимо сатипаттхана сутта до тибета (и до Цонкапы в частности) не дошла.. а жаль.

Сообщение № 6
Ну в нынешние времена, когда мир сомкнулся и все буддийские традиции стали контачить, випассана появилась у некоторых тибетских учителей. По крайней мере я читал, что сейчас происходят подобные заимствования. А у Цонкапы не было (хотя он по сути писал квинтессенцию сутрического учения).

Тут вопрос например в том, что именно Zom понимает под нынешними временами. Текущее состояние дел или времена Цонкапы, Третьего Кармапы и пр.

В сообщении № 9 Tong Po уже намекнул ясным текстом на незнание Zom тибетской традиции. В которой в различных текстах не говориться о тхераваде, а упоминается обычно либо саутрантика, либо вайбхашика. 

И только уже в 15-м сообщении Zom наконец прочел часть текста Цонкапы. И как и многие, увидел только философию, а не наличие методов (проще говоря - что хотел то и увидел). Дже Гампопу прочел позднее Топпер и отметил различия. Именно различия, а не отсутствие данных методов, на чем собственно настаивал сперва Zom.

Изыски по поводу уточнения источников появления в Тибете текстов, только часть из которых вошла в большие собрания (хотя в Кангьюре используется очень малое количество, например, тантр школы Ньингма. Ну не любил их Будон похоже), можно опустить. Хотя тексты Васубандху, Нагарджуны и многих учителей прошлого можно отыскать в Тенгьюре, а не в Кангьюре.




> Он указал вот на что
> Все мнения Zom-а по поводу причин такого положения дел я, например, опускаю, так как не понимаю их важности в контексте констатированного им факта.


Которого из них? Что только в настоящее время что-то появилось? Так это следствие незнания им истории.
Если же говорить про буквальное совпадение, так это означает цепляться за слова, а не за смысл. О чем тоже говорили и не раз.




> Равно как и наблюдаю приход к единому знаменателю на предмет имеющихся различий в практиках. Степень важности таких отличий - личное эмоционально или логически возникшее отношение к общепринятому факту.


Различия есть. Но как и всегда различия обусловлены воззрением. Zom этого не очень хочет к сожалению понимать. Сожалею, если обижаю.




> Есть еще что подвергнуть критике, кроме личных отношений к степени важности тех или иных обнаруженных отличий? Есть ли еще, что можно было бы продолжать доказывать, кроме правильности собственного отношения к важности или несущественности тех или иных обнаруживаемых отличий?


1) нет. Хотя не знание других традиций и высказывание своих выдумок про них, это не очень хороший стиль.
2) точно нет. Тем более видно что методы в чем-то схожи и в чем-то различаются. Это естественно. Но ведь был разговор и о том, что даже названия не похожи.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Но ведь был разговор и о том, что даже названия не похожи.


Да, увлеклись эмоциональными разговорами...  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Главное в процессе изучения великолепных учителей (тех, которых вы тоже переводили) - не перепутать телегу с лошадью, и случайно не стать буддологистом, который "считает чужих коров", чертит еще одну новую чудесную схему в уме, вместо того, чтоб расформировать свои собственные омрачения, и в первую очередь эту схему.


Сначала изучаем и рисуем схемы, а потом практикуем - но никак не наоборот.
Например, из столь мной любимой Секха Патипада сутты:




> "Он много слушал, удерживал в памяти услышанное, сохранял в памяти услышанное. Те учения, что прекрасны в начале, прекрасны в середине и прекрасны в конце - в своём значении и выражении - провозглашающие ведение святой жизни во всей её полноте и чистоте - он часто слушал, запоминал, обсуждал, сохранял в памяти и размышлял над ними, выстраивал тщательным образом свои воззрения в соответствии с ними." .. "Он внимателен, крайне дотошен к мелочам, помнит и способен вспомнить даже то, что было сделано и сказано очень давно."





> "Сторонники", какой-то "идеи", зачем сравнивать с чужим, заранее упрощенным заявлением, это некорректно, какой-то прием, подмена сути разговора.


Потому что суть разговора, как я понимаю, у вас как раз такова. Вы же не хотите видеть тех различий, которые явно имеют место быть..

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, увлеклись эмоциональными разговорами...


Вследствие провокации. Иногда вследствие поисков достойных оппонентов создается слишком устойчивое мнение о недостойности остальных.

Привязанность к форме свойственна ученикам. Это хорошо отражено в монашеском фольклоре. 

Но это все оправдания. С чего бы это было жаль, что висудхимагга не известна в Тибете? Ну конечно же, все Тибетские учителя - ничтожны, ведь они не знают сатипаттхана сутты!

Легко клеветать на учителей прошлого. Ведь они уже не могут Вам ответить. Легко осмеивать учения на основе высказываний учеников.

Почему бы не общаться по этим вопросам с учителями? Почему бы не заниматься собственной практикой с усердием и внимательностью?

Есть очень простой ответ. Неуверенность и сомнения подвигают человека к спорам и дискуссиям.

Бреди подобно носорогу - не значит: бодай всех кто встретится тебе не пути.

----------

PampKin Head (18.02.2010), Pema Sonam (18.02.2010), Tong Po (19.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2010), куру хунг (18.02.2010), Сауди (18.02.2010), Юй Кан (18.02.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сначала изучаем и рисуем схемы, а потом практикуем - но никак не наоборот.
> Например, из столь мной любимой Секха Патипада сутты:


Тут еще один этап опущен: после изучения и рисования, идем к квалифицированному Гуру/Кальянамитре, чтобы устранить свои ошибки в понимании и рисовании (после верификации практикуем, желательно под наблюдением). Иначе можно скатиться до типичного представителя дурдома, который *тоже абсолютно уверен*, что понимает и рисует "как надо".

Собственно, ситуация "представителя дурдома" типична для российского будизма.

----------


## Zom

> И только уже в 15-м сообщении Zom наконец прочел часть текста Цонкапы. И как и многие, увидел только философию, а не наличие методов (проще говоря - что хотел то и увидел).


Давайте, вы как знаток традиции, выделите мне из 5 тома Ламрима конкретные методы -))

----------


## Zom

> Вследствие провокации. Иногда вследствие поисков достойных оппонентов создается слишком устойчивое мнение о недостойности остальных.
> 
> Привязанность к форме свойственна ученикам. Это хорошо отражено в монашеском фольклоре. 
> 
> Но это все оправдания. С чего бы это было жаль, что висудхимагга не известна в Тибете? Ну конечно же, все Тибетские учителя - ничтожны, ведь они не знают сатипаттхана сутты!
> 
> Легко клеветать на учителей прошлого. Ведь они уже не могут Вам ответить. Легко осмеивать учения на основе высказываний учеников.
> 
> Почему бы не общаться по этим вопросам с учителями? Почему бы не заниматься собственной практикой с усердием и внимательностью?
> ...


А вот это и называется как раз "увлечением эмоциональными разговорами" -) Вместо конструктивной беседы по существу начинается очередное тыканье пальцами (которое подчастую перерастает в истерику -).

----------

Pavel (19.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Тут еще один этап опущен: после изучения и рисования, идем к квалифицированному Гуру/Кальянамитре, чтобы устранить свои ошибки в понимании и рисовании (после верификации практикуем, желательно под наблюдением). Иначе можно скатиться до типичного представителя дурдома


Можно скатиться, а можно и не скатиться. В тибетском буддизме в силу его специфики, наверное, можно. А в тхераваде с этим сложнее, поскольку она работает с тем, что видно прямо здесь и сейчас. Если практикующий не в состоянии увидеть этого самостоятельно, то никакой учитель ему в этом толком не поможет, ибо это по большей части зависит от способности собственного самонаблюдения, а не от указаний со стороны. Но это я о самом бытовом уровне практики. С более продвинутой всё конечно же сложнее.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Давайте, вы как знаток традиции, выделите мне из 5 тома Ламрима конкретные методы -))


Во-первых. Я Топперу говорил про ламрим Гампопы, а не Цонкапы.
Во-вторых. В данный момент у меян в наличии нет при себе пятого тома, чтобы о нем говорить.

Какие еще вопросы?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...выделите мне из 5 тома Ламрима конкретные методы -))


Ламрим не является всем каноном (это не библия), и заявлять только на основании одного текста, что у традиции чего-то нет и не было по меньшей мере странно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Можно скатиться, а можно и не скатиться. В тибетском буддизме в силу его специфики, наверное, можно. А в тхераваде с этим сложнее, поскольку она работает с тем, что видно прямо здесь и сейчас. Если практикующий не в состоянии увидеть этого самостоятельно, то никакой учитель ему в этом толком не поможет, ибо это по большей части зависит от способности собственного самонаблюдения, а не от указаний со стороны. Но это я о самом бытовом уровне практики. С более продвинутой всё конечно же сложнее.


Я правильно понимаю, что в определенных кругах вполне приемлема ситуация обложиться книжками и практиковать, не сильно заморачиваясь по поводу отсутствия общения с квалифицированным наставником, обладающим как знаниями, так и опытом практики?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Давайте, вы как знаток традиции, выделите мне из 5 тома Ламрима конкретные методы -))


Сейчас просмотрел большую часть пятого тома ламрима Цонкапы (пятый том).
Вполне ясный язык. Нормально расписаны методы. Если конечно пытаться осмыслить написанное.
Такой же стиль изложения идет и у Шантаракшиты в "Украшении срединности" и у других учителей, включая Нагарджуну. И не говориться в большинстве случаев, что это "всего лишь философия". Но впрочем Цонкапа также ясно говорил, что книг может и не хватить, а учитель всё же нужен, иначе в фантазиях запутаться вполне можно.

Вдобавок Цонкапа рассматривает и свое видение методов шраваков. 
Интересно как вы смогли этого не заметить Zom? Или не дочитали до тех мест?
Или вам надо чтобы всё обязательно было собрано в одной отдельной книжке?
С благозвучным названием даже наверное.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А вот это и называется как раз "увлечением эмоциональными разговорами" -) Вместо конструктивной беседы по существу начинается очередное тыканье пальцами (которое подчастую перерастает в истерику -).


Вы хотели конструктивной беседы и не хотели провоцировать эмоций, говоря о воде и философии в Ламриме Цонкапы?  :Smilie: 

Тогда и я прошу прощения за тыкание пальцами.

Если говорить конструктивно, то сатипаттхана сутта не является исчерпывающим руководством к практике. И даже махасатипаттхана сутта не является. Поэтому появляются комментарии и наставления учителей. 

И считать более правильным то руководство, которое опирается на сутту, а не на реализацию, является не менее наивной верой, чем вера в то, что реализовавший эту практику учитель не нуждается в цитировании сутры, поскольку имеет реализацию равную тем, кто записывал эти сутры, на основе веры в то, что память Ананды была безупречной, хоть он и не сам являлся источником учения, реализовавшим его, когда запоминал слова Готамы.

Конструктивным будет уважительное отношение к разным учениям, и уверенное следование выбранному для себя.

----------

Pavel (19.02.2010), Tong Po (19.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2010), куру хунг (18.02.2010), Юй Кан (18.02.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Меня наоборот удивляет вера в то, что Дхарма если и не утеряна, то неуклонно теряется, Архатов и Будд либо нет совсем, либо найти их невероятно сложно, поэтому нужно учиться только по наиболее древним текстам (учась по которым количество Архатов и Будд неуклонно сокращается).

Позиция Махаяны для меня выглядит хоть и более опирающейся на веру, но более оптимистичной в том, что от сердца к сердцу, от учителя к ученику, передается истинная Дхарма, благородная и реализуемая в полном объеме. И в этом смысле меня наиболее привлек Дзен, как ясная система подтверждений реализации, без сомнений и укрывательства. Для меня мастер-дзен есть реализация Будды, а не просто старший товарищ, знающий и умеющий больше меня. Очевидно, что это только вера.

Но я бы не стал тратить время в надежде на то, что некоторые тексты мне помогут немножко приблизиться к Архату, хотя я не могу найти никого, кто является Архатом, чтобы посмотреть на результаты учения и практики. 

Тем не менее, я признаю, что у разных людей разные взгляды, разные основания для доверия и разный выбор для себя учителей и целей. Поэтому мне нужно прилично забыться, чтобы начать критиковать учителей других традиций.

----------

куру хунг (18.02.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Потому что сначала концентрируются на внешней мандале, которая является опорой. Далее переходят к концентрации на преобретенном ментальном образе (читай, нимитта)... Причем прогрессируют по длительности и ясности визуализации ментального образа. Это вкрадце.


Есть признаки, по которым довольно легко отличить джхану от не-джханы. В 1-3 - это разные виды блаженства (счастья, радости, приятных ощущений), охватывающие все тело. Далее - остановка дыхания и прекращение восприятия с помощью 5 органов чувств (при сохранении сознания). Это на фоне того, что внимание естественно держится на объекте сосредоточения.

Мне интересно, знакомы ли вы с учениями из тибетского буддизма, где описываются такие вот вещи в медитации.

----------


## Zom

Короче по существу.
С 4-го листа и чуть далее суть темы была конструктивно раскрыта и соответствующие выводы можно сделать. Поскольку трэд опять начинает сходить к истерике, попрошу модераторов его закрыть.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Короче по существу.
> С 4-го листа и чуть далее суть темы была конструктивно раскрыта и соответствующие выводы можно сделать. Поскольку трэд опять начинает сходить к истерике, попрошу модераторов его закрыть.


Вот только обвинять других в истерике и том, что мнение не сходится с вашим не стоит.
Тем более что как-то и сами не хотите пытаться понять (хотя писали, что прочли текст или пробежали его скорее всего) и отвечать на прямые вопросы (например про шравакаяну).
Не стоит видеть истерику там где ее нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть признаки, по которым довольно легко отличить джхану от не-джханы. В 1-3 - это разные виды блаженства (счастья, радости, приятных ощущений), охватывающие все тело. Далее - остановка дыхания и прекращение восприятия с помощью 5 органов чувств (при сохранении сознания). Это на фоне того, что внимание естественно держится на объекте сосредоточения.
> 
> Мне интересно, знакомы ли вы с учениями из тибетского буддизма, где описываются такие вот вещи в медитации.


Как это не будет странно, но я лично слышал полный аналог на семинаре по шаматхе (+ известная картинка со слоном, обезъяной и кроликом) Джампы Тинлея (он тогда еще не был Геше) в 1994-м году (проходившем в спортзале школы в Озерках, Спб).

Картинка символизирует процесс успокоения и очищения ума при практике шаматхи


...
Из имеющегося под рукой

*Ступени Великого Пути победоносного Владыки Видьядхары или так называемый анализ сущности всех тайн: Агрим.* 
Dzhe-Dzonkapa-Agrim.pdf. [39 мегабайт] (это к вопросу о Кьериме тантры)

P.S. Длительность сосредоточения без отвлечений и скрытых пороков на приобретенном ментальном образе и обуславливает прогресс от дхьян к дхьяне с исчезновением разного типа вышеуказанных блаженств. Причем ничего особо буддийского в этом нет.

P.S.S. Надо будет поискать книги по шаматхе в ТБ.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2010), Аминадав (18.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Тем более что как-то и сами не хотите пытаться понять (хотя писали, что прочли текст или пробежали его скорее всего) и отвечать на прямые вопросы (например про шравакаяну).


Я вас попросил процитировать конкретные технические методы, а вы этого не сделали..

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, http://www.koob.ru/tinlet_geshe/commentary



*
Комментарий на практику Шаматха, Тинлей Геше Джампа*
http://www.koob.ru/books/vostok/commentary.zip

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Технические методы:
"Медитация однонаправленного сосредоточения":
http://www.fpmt.ru/index.php?option=...d=72&Itemid=23

"Ело Ринпоче. Учение по Шаматхе"
http://elo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/shine.php

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть признаки, по которым довольно легко отличить джхану от не-джханы. В 1-3 - это разные виды блаженства (счастья, радости, приятных ощущений), охватывающие все тело. Далее - остановка дыхания и прекращение восприятия с помощью 5 органов чувств (при сохранении сознания). Это на фоне того, что внимание естественно держится на объекте сосредоточения.
> 
> Мне интересно, знакомы ли вы с учениями из тибетского буддизма, где описываются такие вот вещи в медитации.


Прошу прощения, однако разные виды блаженства это в общем-то еще не дхьяна (джхана), а часть метода развития однонаправленности. По крайней мере по рекомендованному мне Ачану Ли Дхаммадхаро http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/samadhi.htm#2.5




> Помните, это навык: принятие этой установки, поддержание этой установки, сосредоточение в теле, но сосредоточение со всеобъемлющим чувством комфорта, так что оно не становится угнетающим. Работайте над наполнением тела осознанностью так, что если кто-то сделает снимок вашего чувства себя, умственного чувства себя, то это будет подобно образу в Каноне: человек, полностью, с головы до ног, обёрнутый белой тканью. Или как образ Ачана Ли, – кожух лампы Коулмана – все нити которого купаются в ярком, белом, неподвижном свете.


Обучать дхьяне можно по разному. Те же пять факторов можно иллюстрировать не только наполнением (мыльного кома водой и т.п. как это сделано в самадхи-сутте).

Например, в круге дзен, с помощью которого обучал своих учеников Дзен-мастер Сеунг Сан, выделяются пять точек на круге.

Первая точка, или 0 градусов - обычное мышление. Привязанность к имени-форме. Нет сомнений в том, что имя есть форма, а форма есть имя. Вторая точка, или 90 градусов - кармическое мышление. Привязанность к форме. Нет сомнений в том, что имя само по себе, а форма сама по себе. Третья точка, или 180 градусов - отрицание мышления. Привязанность к пустоте. Нет сомнений в том, что нет ни имени, ни формы. Четвертая точка на круге, или 270 градусов - свободное или магическое мышление. Привязанность к свободе. Нет сомнений в том, что имя определяет форму. И пятая точка на круге, или 360 градусов - не-мышление.  Непривязанность к имени-форме.

В данном случае интерпретации могут быть разными, важно то, что происходит в уме практикующего при постижении этих способов мышления.

Первая дхьяна достигается сосредоточенностью на приятном, распространении приятного (восторга, пити) на все, куда бы внимание не было обращено. Делается ли это с помощью анапанасати, или созерцании нимитт, которые могут сопровождать (но не во всех случаях) дхьяны - цель одна, освоение пяти методов правильного сосредоточения (самадхи). 

Правильное сосредоточение является частью благородного восьмеричного пути. 

В дзен часто практикуется не постепенный, а внезапный метод правильного сосредоточения. То, что я слышал о тантре, так же похоже на сосредоточение на нимиттах (визуализации, провоцирующие возникновение нимитт)

Хотя от школы к школе, от учителя к учителю, от ученика к ученику методы могут применяться разные. 

В конце концов, можно ли спорить о школах в математике, рассуждая, что правильнее: эллиптические кривые или теория множеств?

----------


## Zom

> Технические методы:
> "Медитация однонаправленного сосредоточения":


Да я о випашьяне в ламриме...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я вас попросил процитировать конкретные технические методы, а вы этого не сделали..


Zom. Честное слово насмешили.
Начнем с цитат оттуда. Почти с самого начала.  :Smilie: 

Итак, как уже говорилось, не следует довольствоваться одной только безмятежностью, отмеченной (1) отсутcтвием мыслетворения, пребыванием
сосредоточенной мысли на одном объекте желательным образом1, (2) ясностью без всякого расплывания и (3) благом блаженной радости2. Нужно, взрастив
мудрость правильного уяснения сути реальности, осваивать проникновение.

Буквально чуть-чуть дальше написано

Затем, осуществив безмятежность, осваивайте проникновение, думая:
“Все изречения Бхагавана превосходны. Они прямо или косвенно проясняют реальность, ведут к ней. Когда познаешь реальность, то избавляешься от всех сетей [ложных] воззрений: будто мрак рассеивается с появлением света.
Просто безмятежность ещё не приводит к чистому прозрению, не устраняет и тьмы омрачений. А если правильно созерцать реальность при помощи [различающей] мудрости, рождается чистейшее прозрение, реальность постигается. Только мудрость полностью избавляет от омрачений. Поэтому я, пребывая в безмятежности, буду тщательно искать реальность с помощью мудрости. Не буду довольствоваться безмятежностью.”
Какова же реальность? В абсолютном смысле—это пустота всех вещей от двух видов самости: самости индивидов и явлений».

Дальше §1 [Снаряжение для проникновения]
Вверившись мудрецу, безошибочно знающему основные положения Слова [Будды], прослушайте [у него] учения безупречных исходных текстов и при помощи мудрости, [почерпнутой из] слушания и размышления, развивайте воззрение—понимание реальности. Без этого снаряжения причинами проникновения не обойтись. Ибо, не имея воззрения для выяснения сути бытия как оно есть, не сумеете зародить проникновение в сущность14.
А такое воззрение нужно искать, полагаясь на [Слово] высшего смысла, а не условного. Научившись различать условное и высшее, нужно вникать в
суть Слова высшего смысла. Но не опираться при этом на трактаты великих подвижников15, толкуюших замысел [Будды], значит уподобиться слепому
без проводника, приближающемуся к страшной пропасти. Поэтому опирайтесь на безошибочные комментарии.

Дальше там говорится про Нагарджуну, Чандракирти и пр. И указывается на их комментарии, которые надо хотя бы осмыслить.

Переходим ко второму пункту. В первом рассматривались так сказать основы анализа, что тоже можно считать практикой. Пусть даже и концептуальной.

   §2 Разновидности проникновения
Итак, вверение себя святому человеку, стремление много слушать и правильное обдумывание [выслушанного]—это «тройственное снаряжение» для проникновения,—говорится в «Средней ступени созерцания». Когда, полагаясь на такое [снаряжение], обретают воззрение, понимание отсутствия
двух видов самости, следует осваивать проникновение.
Сколько же существует подлежащих освоению проникновений?—Здесь главным образом указываются не какие-то проникновения высоких уровней, а
проникновение, подлежащее освоению на стадии простого существа.
Для него полное проникновение [соcтоит] в освоении [1] четырех, [2] трех или [3] шести видов проникновения.

[1] Четыре вида—это исследование и прочие из четырех, упомянутые в «Истолковании замысла» (8.4).
Объект исследования—явления (относительная истина), а объект основательного исследования—сущность (абсолютная истина).
Как в первом, так и во втором содержатся оба: размышление и анализ, которые, [соответственно, представляют собой] грубое и тонкое различение.
Так говорится и в «Уровнях шравак»: «Из них каковы четыре вида проникновения?—Они, монахи, таковы: исследование дхарм, основательное исследование, размышление и анализ, опирающиеся на внутреннюю безмятежность ума.
Как производится исследование (аналитическая медитация)?—Исследование применяется ко всем явлениям объектов, очищающих от преобладающих склонностей, объектов знатока и объектов, очищающих от клеш.
Основательное исследование применяется к сущности, бытию как оно есть.
Когда при помощи мудрого рассуждения производится распознание характеристик, это—размышление. А когда имеет место правильное осмысление, это—анализ».

И так далее. Я уж не буду здесь всё выкладывать. Хорошо?
Но небольшая цитатка из текста дальше:
А именно, закончив [относящееся к] проникновению аналитическое созерцание, совершают закрепленное созерцание той же сущности, таким образом практикуя сочетание безмятежности и проникновения, объект которых—отсутствие самости.

И дальше всё повторно разъясняется. И не один раз.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2010), куру хунг (18.02.2010), Савелов Александр (09.05.2020)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да я о випашьяне в ламриме...


Вдогонку из ламрима (из того что вы написали получается что вы все-таки не вдумываетесь в то что читаете):
Вышеизложенное носит лишь общий характер. Более тонкие достоинства и недостатки, [имеющие место] в период созерцания, будете узнавать, полагаясь на сведущего [благого] друга и собственный опыт. Поэтому распространяться не буду.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2010), куру хунг (18.02.2010), Савелов Александр (09.05.2020)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да я о випашьяне в ламриме...


И последнее (снова упоминаются шраваки. Интересно не правда ли):

III Метод сочетания безмятежности и проникновения
Из сказанного в разделах о мере осуществления этих двух [ясно], что, если безмятежность и проникновение не достигнуты, нечего сочетать, поэтому для сочетания обязательно их достижение. Как только достигается проникновение, начинается достижение сочетания—следующим способом.
Когда на основе ранее [осуществленной] безмятежности совершаешь аналитическое созерцание, то, как сказано, постепенно зарождаются напряженное и остальные из четырех [видов] внимания. Поэтому при зарождении, как описано ранее373, четырех видов внимания происходит сочетание. А [точнее], оно [происходит] тогда, когда закрепленное созерцание, которое совершаешь и совершенствуешь вслед за аналитическим созерцанием, становится таким же, как при достижении безмятежности.
Об этом же говорится и в «Уровнях шравак»: «Когда же безмятежность и проникновение соединяются, равно сочетаются, и каков путь сочетания? Отвечаю:
- [Сначала] достигается девятая из девяти степеней сосредоточения ума, которая называется ровным сосредоточением, и на основе этого совершенного самадхи усердно проводится тщательный анализ дхарм—[сущность] высшей [практики] мудрости. Когда путь тщательного анализа дхарм благодаря отсутствию волевых побуждений становится естественным
и лишенным усилия—точно, как на стезе безмятежности,—полностью завершается совершенно подлинное, совершенно чистое, сопряженное с безмятежностью и блаженное проникновение. Поэтому безмятежность и проникновение соединяются, сопрягаются, и [это] называется “путем сочетания безмятежности и проникновения”».


Текст под названием "Уровни шравак" составил Асанга. Это так. Для сведения. Находится в Тенгьюре.

----------


## Zom

Ну и где здесь хоть что-то конкретное кроме общих слов о том, что просто "созерцайте"?
Я лично ничего не вижу.

Кстати в книге о Махамудре гораздо более конкретно было сказано. И это позволило мне провести аналитическое сравнение (см. 4-ый лист трэда). Здесь же этого нет. И об этом я говорил с самого начала.

Чтобы вы поняли, что я имею в виду - посмотрите инструкции (конкретные методы и детали) описания шаматхи. Вот с ней в ламриме всё в порядке. А с випашьяной - нет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну и где здесь хоть что-то конкретное кроме общих слов о том, что просто "созерцайте"?
> Я лично ничего не вижу.


Тут очень часто употребляются фразы - анализ и размышление, если еще не заметили. Так что анализ текста вы не проводили, а просто бегло читали, будучи в поиске инструкции по эксплуатации. Хотя она указывается практически на каждой странице. С примерами и обоснованием.

Вы может еще и Асангу упрекнете, на которого часто ссылается Цонкапа.

----------


## Zom

> Тут очень часто употребляются фразы - анализ и размышление, если еще не заметили. Так что анализ текста вы не проводили, а просто бегло читали, будучи в поиске инструкции по эксплуатации. Хотя она указывается практически на каждой странице. С примерами и обоснованием.


Фразы "анализ и размышление" - это не технические методы. Это общие слова о практике. И больших подробностей я в тексте не обнаружил - и вы тоже не можете подтвердить, что они имеются. То что там приводятся бесчисленные логические умопостроения (которые, как я понимаю, должны "скорректировать" воззрения практикующего) - это да, есть. Даже не просто есть, а почти весь том таковой. Но это не техника випассаны в тхеравадинском смысле никоим образом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Фразы "анализ и размышление" - это не технические методы. Это общие слова о практике. И больших подробностей я в тексте не обнаружил - и вы тоже не можете подтвердить, что они имеются.


Из сатипатхана сутты:

II. Созерцание чувств (ведана)

И каким образом живет монах, отслеживая чувства в чувствах?
При этом,
(1) когда монах испытывает чувство счастья,
он распознает: "Испытываю приятное чувство";
(2) когда испытывает чувство страдания,
он распознает: "Испытываю мучительное чувство";
(3) когда испытывает чувство ни счастья, ни страдания,
он распознает: "Испытываю ни приятное, ни мучительное чувство"; 

Это и анализ и различение. Вы показываете что у вас это есть, а в других текстах подобное в упор не видите, хотя большая часть пятого тома как раз и показывает основные моменты аналитического созерцания.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Да я о випашьяне в ламриме...


Шаматха частично наверное пересекается с техниками випассаны в тхераваде.

----------


## Zom

> Из сатипатхана сутты:
> 
> II. Созерцание чувств (ведана)
> 
> И каким образом живет монах, отслеживая чувства в чувствах?
> При этом,
> (1) когда монах испытывает чувство счастья,
> он распознает: "Испытываю приятное чувство";
> (2) когда испытывает чувство страдания,
> ...


Хорошо, во-первых найдите мне конкретные указания в пятом томе на то, что ум требуется направить на распознавание вот именно хотя бы этой самой сатипаттханы.

Во-вторых, сатипаттхана сутта - это общее. А частное (детальные методы) изложены в Висудхимагге (аналогом которой по-идее должен являться и ламрим - ибо и то и другое - детальные трактаты учителей о конкретике в практике). Поэтому - даже если бы в Ламриме было бы предложено созерцание всех 4 сатипаттхан в самом общем виде (как это предлагается в сутте) - я всё равно бы это назвал отсутствием конкретики, поскольку таковая конкретика содержится в комментаторских трактатах, таких как Висуддхимагга, Вимуттимагга, Патисамбидамагга - и иных. И поэтому если проводить адекватные сравнения, то это следует делать такими вот парами текстов типа "Висуддхимагга - Ламрим" и так далее, а никак не "Сатипаттаха сутта - ламрим". Сутты нужно сравнивать с суттами. А трактаты - с трактатами.




> Шаматха частично наверное пересекается с техниками випассаны в тхераваде.


Не пересекается. По крайней мере по классической трактовке. Развитие Самадхи и развитие Випассаны в Висуддхимагге - это разные вещи. Всё то, что написано в ламриме (и в книге о Махамудре "Лучи лунного света" - в которой кстати более круто написано о методиках шаматхи), всё это соотносится со II главой Висуддхимагге о сосредоточении, но не о прозрении (которая - III глава). 

Хотя в целом я согласен с той точкой зрения, что саматха-випассана неразделимы, и обе части задействованы даже в развитии скажем так.. начальном - т.е. "сосредоточения". Однако когда речь идёт о випассане как бы с большой буквы, то имеется в виду, что самадхи уже развито, и в данный период практики весь упор делается не на установлении успокоения, а на работе по прозрению (которая пассивным образом уже опирается на глубокое устойчивое сосредоточение).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хорошо, во-первых найдите мне конкретные указания в пятом томе на то, что ум требуется направить на распознавание вот именно хотя бы этой самой сатипаттханы.


Zom. Вы не выносимы. Деется мне, что вы на деле просто хотите с кем-нибудь поругаться. Так выйдите на улицу и сделайте это.

В пятом томе достаточно ясно всё расписано. Если конечно читать и хоть немного прикладывать ум к прочтённому. В одном из сообщений вы сказали, что прочли, а по факту получается что нет. Или свой ум просто не задействовали. Да и зачем.




> Во-вторых, сатипаттхана сутта - это общее. А частное (детальные методы) изложены в Висудхимагге (аналогом которой по-идее должен являться и ламрим - ибо и то и другое - детальные трактаты учителей о конкретике в практике).


Ламрим и есть конкретика в практике. Еще раз повторюсь, если вы этого не хотите видеть, то даже покажи вам необходимый отрывок, вы и тогда скажете что-нибудь не очень интересное.




> Поэтому - даже если бы в Ламриме было бы предложено созерцание всех 4 сатипаттхан в самом общем виде (как это предлагается в сутте) - я всё равно бы это назвал отсутствием конкретики,


Превосходно. Zom. Вы не могли сказать ничего лучше. Это не истерика, а просто смех.




> поскольку таковая конкретика содержится в комментаторских трактатах, таких как Висуддхимагга, Вимуттимагга, Патисамбидамагга - и иных. И поэтому если проводить адекватные сравнения, то это следует делать такими вот парами текстов типа "Висуддхимагга - Ламрим" и так далее, а никак не "Сатипаттаха сутта - ламрим". Сутты нужно сравнивать с суттами. А трактаты - с трактатами.


Если следовать вашей логике, которую вы только что показали, то трактаты к сутрам и отдаленного отношения не имеют. Чего кстати трудно сказать про собственно ламрим.

Почитайте ламрим не спеша. И все-таки советую слегка хотя бы подумать. Это бывает полезно. И перестаньте фантазировать и искать врагов снаружи.

----------


## Аминадав

> Как это не будет странно, но я лично слышал полный аналог на семинаре по шаматхе (+ известная картинка со слоном, обезъяной и кроликом) Джампы Тинлея (он тогда еще не был Геше) в 1994-м году (проходившем в спортзале школы в Озерках, Спб).
> ...
> Из имеющегося под рукой
> 
> *Ступени Великого Пути победоносного Владыки Видьядхары или так называемый анализ сущности всех тайн: Агрим.* 
> Dzhe-Dzonkapa-Agrim.pdf. [39 мегабайт] (это к вопросу о Кьериме тантры)


Можете, пожалуйста, подсказать, где в Агриме говорится о тех факторах, о которых я сказал? Я наверное когда-нибудь его прочту полностью, но не сейчас.

И как по Вашему мнению соотносятся 9 ступеней шине и 8 джхан?

----------


## Аминадав

> Например, в круге дзен, с помощью которого обучал своих учеников Дзен-мастер Сеунг Сан, выделяются пять точек на круге.
> 
> Первая точка, или 0 градусов - обычное мышление. Привязанность к имени-форме. Нет сомнений в том, что имя есть форма, а форма есть имя. Вторая точка, или 90 градусов - кармическое мышление. Привязанность к форме. Нет сомнений в том, что имя само по себе, а форма сама по себе. Третья точка, или 180 градусов - отрицание мышления. Привязанность к пустоте. Нет сомнений в том, что нет ни имени, ни формы. Четвертая точка на круге, или 270 градусов - свободное или магическое мышление. Привязанность к свободе. Нет сомнений в том, что имя определяет форму. И пятая точка на круге, или 360 градусов - не-мышление.  Непривязанность к имени-форме.


Спасибо, это интересно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если посмотрите - нигде в теме я ни разу не переходил на личности, не намекал на то, что кто-то дурак и т.д. и т.п 
> и истерику не разводил (в отличие от некоторых оппонентов). Всё что писал - всё конструктивно, по существу,


Кроме тех моментов когда писали про историю тибетского буддизма, не имея четкого представления о предмете. То есть получается, что писали все же не по существу.  :Smilie: 




> всё это рассматривало только положения учений


Вы рассматривали только одну сторону, а вторую сторону просто отказались рассматривать, хотя вам посоветовали и тексты. А в текстах уже было указано именно на методы как то аналитическая медитация, размышление, анализ и объекты анализа (весь пятый том это разъясняет). Это тоже методы также как и различение (указанно в сутте). Но по какой-то странной причине вы не хотите понимать, что это также метод. Только объекты несколько другие, что основывается на различии в воззрении.

В данном случае действительно говорить больше не о чем.

----------


## Ануруддха

Випассана (Випашьяна) в Тибетском буддизме на основе традиции Гелуг

В Гелуг Випашьяна как метод описывается в 5-м томе Ламрим "Проникновение (випашьяна) и его сочетание с безмятежностью". 

Первые 380 страниц описывается теория пустоты.
"Нужно, взрастив  мудрость правильного уяснения сути реальности, осваивать проникновение."

С 380 стр начинается "Краткое объяснение принципов практики [проникновения]"
"Тому, кто обрел, в соответствии с вышеизложенным, воззрение высшего смысла,     следует—подобно [тому], как уяснялось отсутствие самобытия основы цепляния за себя и свое—«я» и «моё»—многократно проводить анализ и в конце его, порождая сильную убежденность в сущности такого   [отсутствия]..."
"Поэтому побольше займитесь аналитическим созерцанием. Таким образом осваивайте безмятежность и проникновение в равной мере.".

Т.е. под Випашьяной в общем смысле понимается аналитическая медитация на бессамостность на основе вышеприведенной теории. 

Очень долго размышлял над следующим: 
"Самое важное на этой [стадии] вот что:  пустоту  необходимо созерцать после того, как, [логически]   опровергая установку воображения по собственному неведению  самобытия,   взращиваете   мощную   убежденность в  пустоте, отсутствии самобытия,—противоположность        этой   [установки]".

И далее ключевой момент:
"Вышеизложенное  носит лишь общий характер.  Более тонкие достоинства и недостатки, [имеющие место] в период созерцания, будете узнавать, полагаясь на сведущего [благого] друга и собственный опыт. Поэтому распространяться не буду".

Т.е. по сути дела метод в Ламриме _практически_ не описан, медитацию предлагается проводить под руководством наставника. Но подобные ретриты в России не проводят (соответствующая информация не была предоставлена), отсылка на зарубежные центры не дает конкретики. Отсюда можно _предположить_, что метод либо был утерян, либо обучение проводят для очень узкого круга практикующих.

----------

Zom (19.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

По випашьяне учителя переодически проводят лекции и практики.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. по сути дела метод в Ламриме _практически_ не описан, медитацию предлагается проводить под руководством наставника. Но подобные ретриты в России не проводят (соответствующая информация не была предоставлена), отсылка на зарубежные центры не дает конкретики. Отсюда можно _предположить_, что метод либо был утерян, либо обучение проводят для очень узкого круга практикующих.


Модератор. Вы не правы.
Курсы по шаматхне и випашьяне проводятся и в РФ. О таких курсах не спрашивали и потому информация  предоставлена не была. Если бы спрашивающие удосужились набрать в поисковике фразы випашьяна и ретрит, то увидели бы ссылки на то, кто и когда (в том числе и границах РФ) проводит данные курсы и когда они будут проводиться позже.  Причем будут указаны ссылки на тибетские направления буддизма.
Также смею заметить, что после фразы
"Вышеизложенное носит лишь общий характер. Более тонкие достоинства и недостатки, [имеющие место] в период созерцания, будете узнавать, полагаясь на сведущего [благого] друга и собственный опыт. Поэтому распространяться не буду".
были и другие цитаты из текста, где указывалось дополнительное описание практики випашьяна согласно ламриму Цонкапы в школе Гелуг. Могу повторить туже фразу (по сути), что и писал пользователю Zom. Для того чтобы делать некоторые заявления относительно того. изложены в полной или нет мере методы випаьяны в ламриме Цонкапы, надо прежде всего прочитать его хотя бы. И при этом быть непредвзятым. В противном случае утверждение можно считать голословным, также как и утверждение о том, что випашьяна в тибетской традиции была утеряна.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

For Zom
Так как выбольшой сторонник правил, то прочтите тогда Джхана-сутру  на своем сайте.
Как сказано для первой джханы:
Оставаясь там же, он достигает прекращения влечений. А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков (представление о себе, привязанность к правилам и практикам, неуверенность, чувственное желание, и раздражение) – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира.

Из ваших текстов следует что привязанность к правилами практикам, которую вы пестуете, является одной из оков.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Модератор. Вы не правы.
> Курсы по шаматхне и випашьяне проводятся и в РФ. О таких курсах не спрашивали и потому информация  предоставлена не была.


Хм.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....820#post311820
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....815#post311815
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....976#post311976




> "Вышеизложенное носит лишь общий характер. Более тонкие достоинства и недостатки, [имеющие место] в период созерцания, будете узнавать, полагаясь на сведущего [благого] друга и собственный опыт. Поэтому распространяться не буду".
> были и другие цитаты из текста, где указывалось дополнительное описание практики випашьяна согласно ламриму Цонкапы в школе Гелуг.


Возможно, но данное указание ламы Цонкапы трудно еще как либо интерпретировать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

For Zom
Так как выбольшой сторонник правил, то прочтите тогда Джхана-сутру  на своем сайте.
Как сказано для первой джханы:
Оставаясь там же, он достигает прекращения влечений. А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков (представление о себе, привязанность к правилам и практикам, неуверенность, чувственное желание, и раздражение) – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира.

Из ваших текстов следует что привязанность к правилам и практикам, которую вы пестуете, является одной из оков.

И также на своем сайте прочтите сутту Виджджа-бхагия сутта.
Ламрим Цонкапы и другие тибетские труды ни в коей мере противоречат последней. Так что можно хвататься за умопостроения и фантазии относительно того является ли тибетский буддизм таковым, стоит ли практиковать махаяну или ваджраяну и пр. Однако если проверить ламрим того же Цонкапы. то он никак не будет противоречить данной сутре. Противоречие будет тольуо в вашем уме из-за цепляния за ярлыки.

За сим пока прощаюсь.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хм.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....820#post311820
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....815#post311815
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....976#post311976


К сожалению и сам тогда не просмотрел поисковики.
Первое сообщение к этому отношения прямог оне имеет.
Относительно второго. посмотрите хот ьсейчас кто и когда иногда проводит. В том числе и по ламриму Цонкапы  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

Мастер говорит:
"Для того, кто привязывается, существует движение; но для того, кто не привязывается, движения нет. Где нет движения, существует тишина. Где есть тишина, нет влечения. Где нет влечения, нет ни прихода, ни ухода. Где нет ни прихода, ни ухода, нет ни возникновения, ни исчезновения. Где нет ни возникновения, ни исчезновения, нет ни этого, ни другого мира, ни промежуточного состояния. Поистине, это конец страдания".
(Удана, 8;3)
-------------------------------
Что поддерживает випашьяну? - 4 безграничных мысли, которые одинаковы во всех школах буддизма, хоть и звучат по разному ... 

в Тхераваде они называются вихарами: 
•	любовь, или любящая доброта (метта);
•	сострадание (каруна);
•	сорадование (мудита);
•	невозмутимость (упеккха).
На пали, языке буддийских писаний, эти четыре состояния известны под названием брахма-вихара. Этот термин можно передать словами "превосходные, высокие или возвышенные состояния ума", 

http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/7_1034_0.html

----------


## Ануруддха

> К сожалению и сам тогда не просмотрел поисковики.
> Первое сообщение к этому отношения прямог оне имеет.
> Относительно второго. посмотрите хот ьсейчас кто и когда иногда проводит. В том числе и по ламриму Цонкапы


Отчасти посмотрел: http://buddhist.ru/component/search/...archphrase=all
По поиску нашлось три ссылки, две из них ведут фактически на Тхеравадинскую Випассану, но третья действительно на учение по Випашьяне дост. Ело Ринпоче: http://buddhist.ru/news/2239-elo-rin...etnie-uchenija
Но к сожалению это не ретрит по Випашьяне, а комментарии: http://elo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/Vipashyana_2009.php

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Отчасти посмотрел: http://buddhist.ru/component/search/...archphrase=all
> По поиску нашлось три ссылки, две из них ведут фактически на Тхеравадинскую Випассану, но третья действительно на учение по Випашьяне дост. Ело Ринпоче: http://buddhist.ru/news/2239-elo-rin...etnie-uchenija
> Но к сожалению это не ретрит по Випашьяне, а комментарии: http://elo-rinpoche.ru/teachings/Vipashyana_2009.php


Еще есть вот это:
http://www.jonangpa.ru/retreat.html
еще лама Олег иногда такое проводит.

После того высказывания, которое по другому трудно интерпретировать были и другие высказывания в самом ламриме. Посмотрите внимательно. И там всё показывалось действительно ясно. Как практика випашьяны, как подготовка к практике, как взаимодействие между шаматхой и випашьяной. 
В тибетских работах подобные высказывания бывают часто. И часто приводят к тому, что ученик просто дальше просматривать не станет. Так сказать предосторожность. В принципе можно покопаться и в ламире Таранатхи, который в некоторых моментах более развернут и менее "расплывчат" (как вы наверное решили).
Так что особых противоречий как раз нет. Сама суть метода в принципе одна. единственно то, что там рассматривается в качестве объекта - различается. Но как уже говорил, это обусловленно воззрением, а не пресловутыми догматами.
При желании конечно можно отыскать и работу Асанги относительно практик шравакаяны, на которую часто ссылался в ламриме Цонкапа.
Но в целом можно сказать, что высказывание в стиле "традиция потерялась или не использовалась" - некорректно.

поищите в гугле випашьяна ретрит. Там много записей, а не только две или три, что вы нашли.

----------


## Zom

> For Zom
> Так как выбольшой сторонник правил, то прочтите тогда Джхана-сутру на своем сайте.
> Как сказано для первой джханы:
> Оставаясь там же, он достигает прекращения влечений. А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков (представление о себе, привязанность к правилам и практикам, неуверенность, чувственное желание, и раздражение) – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира.
> 
> Из ваших текстов следует что привязанность к правилами практикам, которую вы пестуете, является одной из оков.


То что здесь понимается под "Привязанность к правилам и практикам" на самом деле является "привязанностью к ритуалам и церемониям" (то есть это вера в то, что за счёт, например, ритуала переливания воды, можно достичь просветления). Перевод кривой. Там же сказано - отбрасывает 5 оков. Вы знаете что это такое? Это 5 из 10 пут, привязывающих к сансаре. С ними (полный список) вы можете ознакомиться здесь:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/fetters.htm

Кроме того, плот Дхаммы (учение и практика) нужно ухватить максимально прочно. Как говорил Аджан Чаа - это то, к чему вы должны максимально себя привязать. А вот когда океан сансары переплывёте (на этом плоту) - вот тогда-то его можете и отбросить. Но не раньше, иначе это неразумно - ибо утонете.




> И также на своем сайте прочтите сутту Виджджа-бхагия сутта.
> Ламрим Цонкапы и другие тибетские труды ни в коей мере противоречат последней.


Как мы уже выяснили, "успокоение" между традициями достаточно схоже. А вот "прозрение" - увы.

----------

Сауди (19.02.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Кроме того, плот Дхаммы (учение и практика) нужно ухватить максимально прочно. Как говорил Аджан Чаа - это то, к чему вы должны максимально себя привязать. А вот когда океан сансары переплывёте (на этом плоту) - вот тогда-то его можете и отбросить. Но не раньше, иначе это неразумно - ибо утонете.


Правильно. 
Тханиссаро Бхиккху, говорил что Дхамма это как плот с помощью которого можно переплыть речку - и только тогда можно и нужно оставить плот. Если отказатся от плота в самом начале, или хуже, в середине пути, то человек утонет.





> ...the discourse illustrates it with the simile of the water-snake, which in turn is an introduction to the simile of the raft. It is important to underline the connection between these two similes, for it is often missed. Many a casual reader has concluded from the simile of the raft simply that the Dhamma is to be let go. In fact, one major Mahayana text — the Diamond Sutra — interprets the raft simile as meaning that one has to let go of the raft in order to cross the river. However, the simile of the water-snake makes the point that the Dhamma has to be grasped; the trick lies in grasping it properly. When this point is then applied to the raft simile, the implication is clear: One has to hold onto the raft properly in order to cross the river. Only when one has reached the safety of the further shore can one let go.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.than.html

----------

Zom (19.02.2010)

----------


## До

Мне показалось или правда, в этом треде некоторые _отождествляют_ сатипатхану и випассану. Випассана же не конкретная практика, как сатипаттхана в сутте, а общий синоним мудрости (пання) и знания 4х БИ. Из пары противопоставления саматха-випассана. Вобщем-то любая буддийская пракика (или даже все буддийское) раскладывается на шаматху и випашьяну. Я так понимаю.

Вот из Нетти _синонимы_ пання и видья.



> (пання). Nett 54: 
> paññindriyam paññābalam adhipaññā sikkhā paññā paññākkhandho dhammavicayasambojjhaṅgo ñānam sammā-ditthi tīranā *vipassanā* dhamme ñānam atthe ñānam anvaye ñānam khaye ñānam anuppāde ñānam anaññātaññassāmītindriyam aññindriyam aññātāvindriyam cakkhu vijjā buddhi bhūri medhā āloko, yam vā pana kiñci aññam pi evam jātiyam paññāya etam vevacanam 
> 
> (видджа). Nett 76: 
> tattha katamā vijjā: dukkhe ñānam dukkhasamudaye ñānam dukkhanirodhe ñānam dukkhanirodhagāminiyā patipadāya ñānam pubbante ñānam aparante ñānam pubbantāparante ñānam idappaccayatāpaticcasamuppannesu dhammesu ñānam. yā evarūpā paññā pajānanā vicayo pavicayo dhammavicaye sallakkhanā upalakkhanā paccupalakkhanā pandiccam kosallam nepuññam vebhavyā cintā upaparikkā bhūrī medhā parināyikā *vipassanā* sampajaññam patodo paññā paññindriyam paññā-balam paññā-sattham paññā-pāsādo paññā-āloko paññā-obhāso paññā-pajjoto paññā-ratanam amoho dhammavicayo sammā-ditthi dhammavicaya sambojjhaṅgo maggaṅgam maggapariyāpannam.

----------

Вова Л. (19.02.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> Но подобные ретриты в России не проводят (соответствующая информация не была предоставлена), отсылка на зарубежные центры не дает конкретики.


Послушайте! Но я же в своём ответе (пост №63 http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....976#post311976) указал, что *проводятся ретриты* по таким практикам как, например, Махамудра, *в состав которых входит випашьяна/шаматха*. И дал ссылку на сайт монастыря Копан. Можно же туда обратиться по е-мэйлу, например, и задать конкретные вопросы.

----------


## Мих

Zom, не воспримите как спор, мы во много сходимся во взглядах, просто разное акцентируем.
А написанное, скорей, относится ко всему треду.




> Сначала изучаем и рисуем схемы, а потом практикуем - но никак не наоборот.
> --
> Например, из столь мной любимой Секха Патипада сутты:
> --
> Потому что суть разговора, как я понимаю, у вас как раз такова. Вы же не хотите видеть тех различий, которые явно имеют место быть..



Полезная сутта. И Вы правы, сначала тщательно изучаем:
"Он поддерживает усердие по оставлению неумелых умственных качеств и по взращиванию умелых умственных качеств. В этом он непоколебим, непреклонен и не относится с безответственностью по отношению к развитию умелых умственных качеств.
Он внимателен, крайне дотошен к мелочам, помнит и способен вспомнить даже то, что было сделано и сказано очень давно.
Он мудр, он наделён распознаванием возникновения и исчезновения - благородным [распознаванием], проникающим и ведущим к правильному прекращению страданий."

Он помнит, как проявился и исчезал его гнев, как рассеянность и т.д., а не таблицу достижений, перечень дхамм, приметы восьмой джханы. Речь в цитате идет о собственной практике внимательности, о пямятовании себя, а не о запоминании схемы, внешних методах и тем более не об анализе текстов различных школ и мнений. 

----------------------

И суть разговора - не в том что "все одинаковы", Зря Зом меня упрекает в этом. 
А в том, что бессмысленно спорить на основе текстов о " методах випашьяны ваджраяны" и "методах випассаны тхеравады" (тем более многие тут не вкусили самой практики)  - потому что спор на самом деле о перцептивных представлениях, выстроенных на собственных предположениях о методах необьясненной, неразвернутой, неопробованной практики - конструкт, а не реальность, поймите. И такие споры, как в этом треде, ведут к падению в любой практике - разрушает самадхи, метту и т.д. (без чего випассана невозможна) 
Взаимодействие с конкретным учителем и его инструкциями, изучение тестов своей традиции (если это учителем одобряется в данный период практики) плюс доброжелательность каждую минуту - к тибетским и китайским учителям, к таджикам, президентам и собакам,  - приведет к прозрению, и в конце концов именно это позволит каждому глубже понимать суть практики "соседних школ".

Пока ведь мы, участники гелугпо-дзенско-теравадинского спора, просто укореняемся в отвращении, раздражении и рассредоточении.
Говорил будда о удалении от споров, от уязвляющих речей, от речей "я прав, а он не прав". 
И попыптки красиво подать прячущееся "тхеравада рулез", "махаяна форева", "шравака лузер"..
Безусловно, я поддерживаю мнение о более точном сохранении первоначальных слов будды в текстах своей традиции. Но это точно не значит, что конкретный ретрит конкретному человеку даст лучший результат у учителя тхеравады, а не сакья, например. Тем более, в первую очередь это зависит от каммы, мудрости, усилия и интуиции практикующего. 
Поймите, реальность не меняется оттого, как мы ее "порежем на слова". Обозначения - не реальность. 
Ощущение либо будет отслежено, либо упущено. Увлечение либо произойдет, либо нет. Конструирование либо включится, либо нет. Самоотождествление либо произойдет, либо нет, и здесь нет места схеме, если и происходит вербализация - она констатирует реальный опыт внимания, "де факто", "что есть", а не лезет в шкафчик за "де юро", за выдуманным "как должно быть". 

Випассана - дело не одного ретрита, а всей жизненной практики.
Но нет конкретно вычерченого метода, называемой "випассана". Как марка, "випассана" существует у Гоенки, и это тоже сочетание   анапанасати, каянупассаны и иногда других практик (созерцание мертвых и т.д.).
Методы каждого уважаемого учителя почти всегда индивидуальны, и основаны прежде всего на личном опыте прозрения, и этот опыт как эталон и дверь, куда нужно привести менее опытого друга. 
И почти все слова которые здаесь цитировались о випашьяне, могли бы быть сказаны (и говорятся) и "коренным тхераваддинским бхикку" в ходе  бесед. А конкретика - "дышим", "направляем внимание", "отпусти внимание", "наблюдай само внимание", "сегодня ты готовишь обед", "ты чист?", "3 суток медитации без сна", "погляди на небо" - она настолько тонка, что определить "школу" учителя можно только по "цвету штанов", ритуалу или языку. 

-------------------------

По сути, важно. О схеме. 
"Схема" - это перцептивные представления, основанные на нашем загрязненном обусловленом понимании (ведь мы не архаты), рожденные привязанностью к конструированию, западной привычкой изучать дхамму снаружи, как таблицу Менделеева. 
Но понимание слов будды (и любого учителя) - ограничено возможностью нашего понимания, )
А вектор понимания - нашим намерением, обусловленым интенциями, прошлой каммой.
И не зря те же тайские, камбоджийские, бирманские учителя  смеются, когда приезжает "наш" с цельной башней представлений о настоящей тхераваде и ее методах, и стараются избавить от этой болезни представлений в первую очередь, потому что иначе практика непосредственного наблюдения невозможна - внимание будет каждую минуту переключаться и подгонять реальность под некое представление (даже не важна правильность этого представления), что вызывает целый каскад деструктивных ментальных состояний. 
Представление - не различающая мудрость, не основательная внимательность к собственым реальным действиям и событиям.
И если "точное" представление положить в основание практики - это грозит серьезным обвалом практикующего. 
Хорошо знаю такие случаи, и поэтому пишу в этом треде, поверьте, болезнь и смерть человека - серьезная мотивация, без дураков.
Чем крепче представление - тем выше башня, и чем выше башня - тем больней шлепнешься.

Сказанное не значит, что не нужно "изучать". Не означает, что любые тексты "все верны одинаково". Конечно, необходимо и изучение и обдумывание для правильного мотивирования и направления действия.
Сказанное значит, что нужен правильный взгляд на самого себя - своё восприятие текстов и представленных схем, и развитие непривязанности к этим, всегда предвзятым и обусловленным, представлениям.


Извините за повторы, было важно донести.

----------

Echo (19.02.2010), Бо (19.02.2010), Савелов Александр (09.05.2020)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Странно заявлять что випашьяна где-то там утеряна, когда постоянно проводятся по ней практики, как тут уже упоминался лама Олег периодически их проводит, также сам был на двухдневном тренинге по шаматхе/випашьяне когда он проводил его в конце прошлого года. (здесь например анонс: http://yoga-forum.ru/showthread.php?t=1502)

+ то о чём второй раз уже говорит Tong Po - о вхождении в практику випашьяны/шаматхи.

Вот ещё в украинской "Шамбале" есть тренинг в котором включено, цитирую: "цикл программ для установления собственной дисциплины медитации внимательности/осознания (шаматхи/випашьяны)." (http://www.odessa.shambhala.info/index.php?id=4000)

Патрул Ринпоче - Объяснение медитации Шине и Лхатонг (Шаматха и Випашьяна).:
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2046.html

И ещё несколько цитат:



> Однако в системе Тантры
> Анаттурайоги допускается достижение випашьяны посредством медитативного
> сосредоточения ума. Это обусловлено отличиями в самом методе медитации. Таким
> образом, в системе Тантры Аннатурайоги, медитируя на ветры, каналы и другие
> тонкие составляющие человеческого тела, можно достичь випашьяны посредством
> медитации сосредоточения или равновесия ума.


_"Далай-лама XIV .Интервью в Бодхгайе"_




> В каждой колеснице, начиная с уровня шраваков, практикуются шаматха и випашьяна, поэтому не думайте, что на уровне Дзогчена эти практики не существуют или отвергаются. Напротив, на уровне Ати стабильность в ригпа (недвойственном состоянии осознавания) - это аспект шаматхи, а пробужденное или осознающее качество - аспект випашьяны. Наша основная природа, называемая также мудростью осознавания или различающей пробужденностью, обнаруживается или осознается путем шаматхи и випашьяны. Процитирую знаменитое высказывание: "Пробужденное сознание - это единство шаматхи и випашьяны".


_Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче - Нарисованное Радугой_


и это не говоря уже о многих лекциях/комментариях.
Что тогда утеряно?

----------


## Ануруддха

> Странно заявлять что випашьяна где-то там утеряна, когда постоянно проводятся по ней практики, как тут уже упоминался лама Олег периодически их проводит, также сам был на двухдневном тренинге по шаматхе/випашьяне когда он проводил его в конце прошлого года. (здесь например анонс: http://yoga-forum.ru/showthread.php?t=1502)
> 
> + то о чём второй раз уже говорит Tong Po - о вхождении в практику випашьяны/шаматхи.
> 
> Вот ещё в украинской "Шамбале" есть тренинг в котором включено, цитирую: "цикл программ для установления собственной дисциплины медитации внимательности/осознания (шаматхи/випашьяны)." (http://www.odessa.shambhala.info/index.php?id=4000)


Ретрит по шаматхе/випашьяне  технически не может длиться менее 7-10 дней поскольку только шаматху необходимо осваивать от 3 до 5 дней. 

Шамбала-тренинг - это микс буддийских практик, насколько я помню у них за основу взята как раз Тхеравадинская Випассана: "_В основном используются учения  линий Кагъю и Ньингма, а также   некоторые практики из традиций Дзен и Тхеравады_."

Патрул Ринпоче на указанном ретрите, судя по описанию на сайте, давал только "объяснение медитации Шине и Лхатонг (Шаматха и Випашьяна)".

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ретрит по шаматхе/випашьяне  технически не может длиться менее 5-7 дней поскольку только шаматху необходимо осваивать от 3 до 5 дней. 
> 
> Шамбала-тренинг - это микс буддийских практик, насколько я помню у них за основу взята как раз Тхеравадинская Випассана.


Ну что же. Тогда отправляйтесь к Йонтену Гьямцхо или ламе Олегу.
Вы же утверждали что ничего подобного в РФ не проводится.  :Smilie: 

Сейчас вспомнилось. Лама Йонтен Гьмяцхо неоднократно давал разъяснения по шаматхе. В том числе и проводил занятия по данной тематике. На общих лекциях говорил и про випашьяну. И сейчас и то и другое проходится в его центре, насколько могу судить. впрочем представители его центра могут меня поправить, если это не так.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ретрит по шаматхе/випашьяне  технически не может длиться менее 7-10 дней поскольку только шаматху необходимо осваивать от 3 до 5 дней.


Что мешает проводить его самому или в центре, после полученных разъяснений?

----------


## Ануруддха

> Что мешает проводить его самому или в центре, после полученных разъяснений?


Читаем внимательно Ламрим:
"Вышеизложенное носит лишь общий характер. Более тонкие достоинства и недостатки, [имеющие место] *в период созерцания*, будете узнавать, полагаясь на сведущего [благого] друга и собственный опыт. Поэтому распространяться не буду".

Випашьяна как метод действительно требует взаимодействия с наставником для корректировки и направления практикующего в зависимости от полученного им опыта.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Читаем внимательно Ламрим:
> "Вышеизложенное носит лишь общий характер. Более тонкие достоинства и недостатки, [имеющие место] *в период созерцания*, будете узнавать, полагаясь на сведущего [благого] друга и собственный опыт. Поэтому распространяться не буду".
> 
> Випашьяна как метод действительно требует взаимодействия с наставником для корректировки и направления практикующего в зависимости от полученного им опыта.


Так эти же взаимодействия и корректировки и происходят в выше указанных ретритах и лекциях, оттуда же "...будете узнавать, полагаясь на сведущего [благого] друга и собственный опыт..."
Несказано же что постоянно только на глазах учителя надо практиковать, надо и самому практиковать и с "благими друзьями" что и происходит постоянно в вышеуказанных лекциях и ретритах.

----------


## Tong Po

Ну вот хочется некоторым верить в то, что випашьяна в ТБ утеряна (а то и вовсе не было её). Хочется и всё тут.Вера же - вещь интимная и рациональным объяснениям неподдающаяся. Пусть верят. Лишь бы неблагих действий не совершали.

----------


## Zom

> Он помнит, как проявился и исчезал его гнев, как рассеянность и т.д., а не таблицу достижений, перечень дхамм, приметы восьмой джханы. Речь в цитате идет о собственной практике внимательности, о пямятовании себя, а не о запоминании схемы, внешних методах и тем более не об анализе текстов различных школ и мнений.


В том числе и о собственной практике. Но без теоретического знания Дхаммы - никуда. Зачем по-вашему иначе всё это Будда давал? Просто так, для красного словца..? Есть сутты, в которых и мирянам достаточно сложные аспекты Дхаммы давались - например на предмет ниродха-самапатти. Вообщем примеров миллион.




> А в том, что бессмысленно спорить на основе текстов о " методах випашьяны ваджраяны" и "методах випассаны тхеравады" (тем более многие тут не вкусили самой практики) - потому что спор на самом деле о перцептивных представлениях, выстроенных на собственных предположениях о методах необьясненной, неразвернутой, неопробованной практики - конструкт, а не реальность, поймите.


А речь изначально и шла о сугубо текстовых различиях. О собственных достижениях и опыте в практике никто и слова не сказал, а если бы и сказал - это был бы полный оффтоп.




> Сказанное значит, что нужен правильный взгляд на самого себя - своё восприятие текстов и представленных схем, и развитие непривязанности к этим, всегда предвзятым и обусловленным, представлениям.


Всё понятно - кроме личных упрёков в мой адрес (а может и в адрес других участников) у вас есть что сказать по существу?

----------


## Юй Кан

> В том числе и о собственной практике. Но без теоретического знания Дхаммы - никуда. Зачем по-вашему иначе всё это Будда давал? Просто так, для красного словца..? Есть сутты, в которых и мирянам достаточно сложные аспекты Дхаммы давались - например на предмет ниродха-самапатти. Вообщем примеров миллион.


Будда, вроде бы, давал Дхарму только потому, что об этом его попросил Брахма.

И в этом смысле у меня есть вполне, казалось бы, абстрактный и парадоксальный, но естественный (как минимум -- для меня) вопрос...

На момент, предшествующий просьбе Брахмы (откуда, к слову, сведения об этой просьбе, можно попросить линк на источник?), Будда, как понимаю, уже обладал всеведением, о котором шли споры в другом треде.

Так вот, знал ли Будда, что, не дай он Дхарму, никто из его будущих учеников, обретших впоследствии архатство, не достигнет уровня архата?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...Лишь бы неблагих действий не совершали.


Это как сказать, речь сеющая распри уже неблагое деяние, да ещё и среди последователей Дхармы Будды.

----------

Юй Кан (19.02.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Это как сказать, речь сеющая распри уже неблагое деяние, да ещё и среди последователей Дхармы Будды.


Вообще то речь шла о исследовании вопроса  практик. Никто здесь рознь не сеял.

----------


## Zom

> На момент, предшествующий просьбе Брахмы (откуда, к слову, сведения об этой просьбе, можно попросить линк на источник?), Будда, как понимаю, уже обладал всеведением, о котором шли споры в другом треде. Так вот, знал ли Будда, что, не дай он Дхарму, никто из его будущих учеников, обретших впоследствии архатство, не достигнет уровня архата?


Это из сутты, которая называется "Просьба" (из Ангуттара Никаи - но может она дублируется и в иных никаях):
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html

Кстати, если не ошибаюсь, в Дигха Никае упоминается, что всегда каждого будду (как только он появляется в мире) просит анагамин-брахма (типа Сахампати) (а анагамин - потому что Сахампати - ученик предыдущего будды, достигший не-возвращения). То есть это такой цикл закона природы - приход будды, его прошение Брахмой-анагамином, поворот колеса, создание сангхи и пошло поехало. Отсюда можно вывести интересую мысль о том, что учение будд никогда не умирает в мире. То есть брахмы-анагамины всегда присутствуют в мире, даже в промежутках тёмных кальп, когда будды не приходят (правда они никого не учат, а точнее, об их учении кого-либо ничего не сказано).

Насчёт второго вопроса - это уже чистые спекуляции, о том "что знал Будда". В том смысле, что в суттах этого всё равно нет, поэтому мы тут будем просто гадать и выдвигать гипотезы.

----------

Юй Кан (19.02.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда, вроде бы, давал Дхарму только потому, что об этом его попросил Брахма.
> 
> И в этом смысле у меня есть вполне, казалось бы, абстрактный и парадоксальный, но естественный (как минимум -- для меня) вопрос...
> 
> На момент, предшествующий просьбе Брахмы (откуда, к слову, сведения об этой просьбе, можно попросить линк на источник?), Будда, как понимаю, уже обладал всеведением, о котором шли споры в другом треде.
> 
> Так вот, знал ли Будда, что, не дай он Дхарму, никто из его будущих учеников, обретших впоследствии архатство, не достигнет уровня архата?


Обращение Брахмы и есть своего рода эпитет к применению всеведения. То есть "монах может, если захочет, ..." 

Всеведение требует направленности, для того, чтобы нечто узнать, о рождениях и смертях существ, о карме и т.д.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вообще то речь шла о исследовании вопроса  практик. Никто здесь рознь не сеял.


Тогда не понятно, зачем не разобравшись ("не исследовав вопрос"), делать громкие утверждения.

----------

Вова Л. (19.02.2010)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=14821

Классическая гелугпинская презентация.
Достаточно подробное объяснение принципов шаматхи и випашьяны на основе прежде всего Шравакабхуми Асанги. Текст, требующий изрядного усердия для своего изучения и исключающий возможность "беглого ознакомления путем чтения по диагонали". Подробно объясняется как прохождение через восемь дхьян и самапатти, так и процесс созерцания 4 благородных истин и прекращения омрачений, ведущий к реализации восьми плодов: от подготовки к вхождению в поток и до архатства. Технически випашьяна объясняется как практический метод, требующий предварительного овладения шаматхой, а потому более подробно изложены только самые первые шаги, связанные с распознаванием четырех качеств всех явлений, а именно: непостоянство, страдание, пустота и не-Я. И это всего лишь презентационный курс лекций для западной аудитории, что уж там говорить о полной программе изучения хинаяны по работам Асанги и Васубандху. Изучив эти источники уже можно конкретно говорить о том, есть ли в тхераваде что-то настолько принципиально значимое, что отсутствовало бы в тибетском буддизме.

Практические нингмапинские наставления по сутрической випашьяне (как аспекте праджняпарамиты) можно найти в Spyod 'jug sgom rim Великого Патрула Ринпоче (19 век), тексте, который основан на Бодхичарьяаватаре Шантидэвы.

Хотя объяснение шаматхи в разных системах (в т.ч. небуддийских) в целом очень сходно, принципы випашьяны в сутрах, тантрах и дзогчен (включая махамудру Гампопы) существенно различны, что во многом и составляет разницу между этими путями. Каждый из этих путей требует освоения в своем собственном контексте.

----------

Dondhup (19.02.2010), PampKin Head (08.07.2019), Samadhi Undercover (19.02.2010), Zom (19.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.02.2010), Дондог (23.07.2019), куру хунг (19.02.2010), Савелов Александр (08.12.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> речь сеющая распри уже неблагое деяние, да ещё и среди последователей Дхармы Будды.


Я в том числе и об этом.

----------


## Zom

> http://www.wisdom-books.com/ProductDetail.asp?PID=14821
> Классическая гелугпинская презентация.


Вот эту книгу было бы интересно прочитать. Жаль только в электронном виде в сети её, судя по всему, нет. Обычно Wisdom publications следит за подобными вещами, хотя щас поищу.




> Изучив эти источники уже можно конкретно говорить о том, есть ли в тхераваде что-то настолько принципиально значимое, что отсутствовало бы в тибетском буддизме.


Я думаю есть. Ибо едва ли Висуддхимагга в каком-либо виде присутствует в тибетском буддизме. А это вся суть методик классической тхеравады. Ни Асанга, ни Васубандху не писали подобных системных трудов по практике - иначе они однозначно были бы известны в современной тхераваде (как системные полные практические указания до-махаянских школ). Ещё раз подчеркну, что речь в теме идёт о практических конкретных указаниях медитации прозрения (а не об общих вещах, подобно тому, как это может быть описано, например, в суттах)




> восемь дхьян и самапатти


В этой книге и о ниродхе есть? В описании (Introduction) упоминаются только 8 джхан.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это из сутты, которая называется "Просьба" (из Ангуттара Никаи - но может она дублируется и в иных никаях):
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html


За линк -- спасибо. Вчитаюсь, наконец. : )




> Кстати, если не ошибаюсь, в Дигха Никае упоминается, что всегда каждого будду (как только он появляется в мире) просит анагамин-брахма (типа Сахампати) (а анагамин - потому что Сахампати - ученик предыдущего будды, достигший не-возвращения). То есть это такой цикл закона природы - приход будды, его прошение Брахмой-анагамином, поворот колеса, создание сангхи и пошло поехало. Отсюда можно вывести интересую мысль о том, что учение будд никогда не умирает в мире. То есть брахмы-анагамины всегда присутствуют в мире, даже в промежутках тёмных кальп, когда будды не приходят (правда они никого не учат, а точнее, об их учении кого-либо ничего не сказано).


Из того, что существует такая причинно-следственная последовательность, никак, по мне, не следует, что учение будд никогда не умирает в мире. Но обсужать этого не буду, ибо логика, как проверено не раз, против веры бессильна...



> Насчёт второго вопроса - это уже чистые спекуляции, о том "что знал Будда". В том смысле, что в суттах этого всё равно нет, поэтому мы тут будем просто гадать и выдвигать гипотезы.


Мои извинения, но тут логику приведу, насколько способен.
Из возможности ТОЧНО и БЕЗВАРИАТИВНО знать/узнать будущее не только мира, но и любого живого существа, следует простое заключение: всё предопределено. Которое я и оспаривал в том самом другом треде, аргументируя это вариативностью предсказаний Будды Гаутамы.
В общем, и это -- просто ещё одна реплика касательно того самого спора. И лучше Вам на неё не отвечать, чтоб не начинать всё сначала. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Обращение Брахмы и есть своего рода эпитет к применению всеведения. То есть "монах может, если захочет, ..."


Не эпитет, наверное, а иносказание? Ну, дело ведь не слове...



> Всеведение требует направленности, для того, чтобы нечто узнать, о рождениях и смертях существ, о карме и т.д.


Вопрос касается как раз способности будды (при чём тут некий монах?) знать/узнать при желании/необходимости будущее чего и кого угодно... 
Насколько понял для себя, дотошно разбираясь с абхиджней при переводе Ланкаватары, она действительно включает в себя возможность полного и достоверного знания кармы (т.е. прошлого и настоящего) любого существа, но (при неких частных исключениях) -- не будущего, особенно отдалённого.

Для справки, из глоссария к переводу Ланкаватары:



> АБХИ-ДЖНЯ (букв. «беспредельное осознание» или «особые способности» будды) — умения, в частности: (1) принимать любую форму, (2) слышать на любом расстоянии, (3) видеть на любом расстоянии; (4) проникать в мысли человека, (5) знать прошлое и настоящее любого человека.



Если диалог/полемика по этому поводу начнёт развиваться, было бы хорошо, наверное, создать отдельную тему. Чтоб не плодить явный оффтоп в этой...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я думаю есть. Ибо едва ли Висуддхимагга в каком-либо виде присутствует в тибетском буддизме. А это вся суть методик классической тхеравады. Ни Асанга, ни Васубандху не писали подобных системных трудов по практике - иначе они однозначно были бы известны в современной тхераваде (как системные полные практические указания до-махаянских школ). Ещё раз подчеркну, что речь в теме идёт о практических конкретных указаниях медитации прозрения (а не об общих вещах, подобно тому, как это может быть описано, например, в суттах)


Та книга (Шравакабхуми) есть в Тенгьюре. Но текст очень большой.
Zom. Не посчитайте за наезд или сведение счетов, но все учения (тем более комментарии на них, как например Висуддхимагга, что является комментарием) зависят от многих факторов.
Висуддхимагга, если память не изменяет, является всего лишь одним из комментариев. Не более и не менее. И Асанга и Васубандху писали разнообразные труды. 
Вот просто список текстов Асанги и Васубандху, которые есть в Тенгьюре редакции Дерге. Сперва Асанга (просто по алфавиту):
mahAyAna-uttara-tantra-shAstra-vyAkhyA
yogacara-bhimi
yogacara-bhumau-zravaka-bhumi
yogacarabhumau-bodhisattva-bhumi
yogacarabhumi-vinizcaya-samgrahani
yogacara-bhumau-vastu-samgrahaNI  
yogacara-bhumau-vinaya-saMgrahaNI 
yogacara-bhumau-paryaya-saMgrahaNI 
yogAcAra-bhUmau-vivaraNa-saMgrahaNI
maha-yana-saMgraha 
abhidharma-samuccaya
dhyanadIpa-upadeza-nAma 
Это только список текстов из одного раздела. И то - часть из них.
Васубандху:
madhyAnta-vibhAgaTIkA 
dharma-dharmatA-vibhAga-vRtti 
mahAyAna-saMgraha-bhASya 
triMzikA-kArikA 
viMzatikA-kArikA 
tri-svabhAva-nirdeza 
abhidharmakozakArikA 
abhidharmakoza-bhASya 
gAthA-saMgraha-zAstra-nAma
gAthA-saMgraha-zAstra-artha-nAma 
Как говориться, выбирайте что хотите.  :Smilie: 

Кстати говоря, сообразно вашим словам ("Ибо едва ли Висуддхимагга в каком-либо виде присутствует в тибетском буддизме. А это вся суть методик классической тхеравады") получается что классическая тхеравада опирается не на сутры, а только на комментарии на них, пусть даже с описанием методов.
Вдобавок повторюсь. В текстах тибетского буддизма собственно тхеравада не упоминается, а упоминаются саутрантика и вайбхашика. А вот почему Буддхагхоша не стал рассматривать то, что появилось раньше него, это тоже вопрос о котором можно порассуждать.
Вдобавок про него говориться, что он составил свой комментарий не на основании текущего положения дел, а на основании старосингальских комментариев, после чего собственно составил записи, позже ставшие считаться классическими. и в частности в википедии (оригинальное место) говориться, что на момент создания Висуддхимагги (которая также частично была составлена на основании Вимуттимагги, хотя это и не приветствовалось последователями Махавихары) его опыт был не на высшем уровне, хотя познания были велики. И там он ввел новые "модели" или "схемы". Если говорить о старосингальских комментариях, то вполневозможно, что Асанга, Васубандху, Нагарджуна ипр. тампросто не упоминались. Суда по всему в южном буддизме хаватало своих проблем при разделении школ.
Если цепляться снова за слова, то вряд ли имеет смысл искать соответствие Висуддхимагге в тибетском буддизме.




> Ни Асанга, ни Васубандху не писали подобных системных трудов по практике - иначе они однозначно были бы известны в современной тхераваде (как системные полные практические указания до-махаянских школ).


Это ваше собственное мнение. По крайней мере пока не укажите авторитетный источник.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> В этой книге и о ниродхе есть? В описании (Introduction) упоминаются только 8 джхан.


В этой книге нет, но это краткий презентационный курс. Термин ниродха-самапатти существует в ТБ. Вот его объяснение по словарям Ива Вальдо и Эрика.

_'gog pa'i snyoms 'jug - equilibrium of cessation [A samapatti which makes coarse feeling and perception cease without the desire for/of the ayatana of nothing whatsoever, the summit of samsara las gyen du disturbances abiding in peace's perception previously btang ba'i yid la byed pa, by which the dharmas of mind and mental contents unstable and some of the stable ones too cease. Here, the seven consciousnesses [the six sense consciousnesses and klesha mind] cease in the final samadhi of the nine samapattis.]{'gog snyoms - samapatti/equilibrium of cessation: 1) absorption of cessation; 2) the equilibrium of no cessation, as one of the fourteen non-concurrent formations; 3) attainment of the suspension of attitudinal and functional operations)/ the mind of shamatha of the summit of samsara and vipashyana having the characteristic of being completely in accord with the undefiled of the continuua of the noble ones of hinayana, depending on which there are never mind and mental contents the six consciousnesses and constant cessation of klesha mind.] [IW]

'gog pa'i snyoms 'jug - serenity of cessation. The meditative state entered by an arhat after all disturbing emotions, sensations and thinking have ceased. It is not considered the ultimate goal by the Mahayana schools [ry]

'gog pa'i snyoms 'jug - {'gog snyoms} serenity of cessation, meditative equipoise of cessation. The equilibrium of cessation, as one of the fourteen non-concurrent formations. Def. by Jamg"n Kongtr?l: {zhi gnas srid rtse'i sems dang lhag mthong theg dman 'phags pa'i rgyud kyi zag med kyi shes rab gang yang rung ba la brten nas sems sems byung rgyun gtan pa ma yin pa rnam shes tshogs drug dang, rgyun gtan pa nyon yid 'gog pa'i mtshan nyid can} [ry]_

При наличии доступа к текстовой базе Тенгьюра можно найти этот термин в классических текстах махаяны на тибетском.

----------

Tong Po (19.02.2010), Zom (19.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.02.2010), куру хунг (19.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> получается что классическая тхеравада опирается не на сутры, а только на комментарии на них, пусть даже с описанием методов.


И на то и на то. Просто сутты можно истолковать по разному, если сильно постараться. Ведь недаром 1 школа раздробилась на 20 сект. Каждый начал по-своему интерпретировать сказанное, не соглашаться со старейшинами и т.д. Но висуддхимагга - она не противоречит суттам, она их развивает в своём контексте, опираясь во многом на палийскую абхидхамму. Поэтому мы и говорим - "Тхеравада как школа".




> Вдобавок повторюсь. В текстах тибетского буддизма собственно тхеравада не упоминается, а упоминаются саутрантика и вайбхашика. А вот почему Буддхагхоша не стал рассматривать то, что появилось раньше него, это тоже вопрос о котором можно порассуждать. Вдобавок про него говориться, что он составил свой комментарий не на основании текущего положения дел, а на основании старосингальских комментариев, после чего собственно составил записи, позже ставшие считаться классическими.


Всё правильно, ведь тхеравада - ветвь ортодоксов - стхавир. Всё что не ортодоксальное - Буддагоша не считал за правильное и, естественно, не включил в свои труды.




> Если цепляться снова за слова, то вряд ли имеет смысл искать соответствие Висуддхимагге в тибетском буддизме.


Смотря как цепляться. Можно, например, цепляться вообще за каждую букву, а можно всё-таки за определённый смысл, который за буквами стоит. В этом треде, когда я первый небольшой анализ провёл, там сам смысл, стоящий за буквами, был различен. То есть дело не в том, что иными словами описано. А само описываемое иное. Вот именно это и важно.




> Это ваше собственное мнение. По крайней мере пока не укажите авторитетный источник.


Я косвенно об этом сужу - по той причине, что никто и нигде никогда не упоминает, будто бы есть схожие буддийские трактаты (схожие Висуддхи, Вимутти и Патисамбида -магге). Вот эти три работы - они очень схожи в том, что предлагают детализированные пошаговые методы медитации, а не что-то "в общих чертах". Самой подробной работой из этих является Висуддхимагга. Патисамбида - самая старая такая работа, приписываемая самому Сарипутте традицией - но менее подробная, насколько я знаю (с Патисамбидой удавалось ознакомиться лишь очень частично). Поскольку этот вопрос я очень много изучал (и изучаю), то для меня было бы большим открытием узнать, что оказывается есть иные схожие работы до-махаянских школ.

----------


## Zom

> Термин ниродха-самапатти существует в ТБ. Вот его объяснение по словарям Ива Вальдо и Эрика.


О, вот это очень интересно, спасибо. А есть ли сведения о том, что в тибетском буддизме имеется данная практика достижения ниродхи посредством прохождения всех 8 джхан? То есть если проще - практикует ли это кто-либо вообще в тибетском буддизме; нет; или такие сведения неизвестны; ?




> В этой книге нет, но это краткий презентационный курс.


Книгу нашел в гугл-букс в он-лайн варинате - правда части страниц там нет, но хотя бы что-то.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всё правильно, ведь тхеравада - ветвь ортодоксов - стхавир. Всё что не ортодоксальное - Буддагоша не считал за правильное и, естественно, не включил в свои труды.


Я уже говорил, что в википедии со ссылкой на соответствующие труды говорится что Буддхагхоша, хотя и изучал абхидхарму, но обратился к старым трудам. Не исключено что из-за спора с представителями других современных в той местности ему школ. И опирался не на текущее (повторюсь - не на текущее) состояние дел, а на очень старые комментарии (комментарии на комментарии), которые были составлены задолго до него.

Прошу не передергивать и не цитировать выборочно что пишу. В результате получается просто типичное передергивание.




> Смотря как цепляться. Можно, например, цепляться вообще за каждую букву, а можно всё-таки за определённый смысл, который за буквами стоит. В этом треде, когда я первый небольшой анализ провёл, там сам смысл, стоящий за буквами, был различен. То есть дело не в том, что иными словами описано. А само описываемое иное. Вот в это и важно.


Посмотрите свои предыдущие сообщения. Там вы показали, что зацепились не за смысл, а за слова. Это было как раз в первичном вашем анализе.




> Я косвенно об этом сужу - по той причине, что никто и нигде никогда не упоминает, будто бы есть схожие буддийские трактаты (схожие Висуддхи, Вимутти и Патисамбида -магге).


Просьба определиться. То вы напрямую делаете утверждения, то теперь говорите, что косвенно судите о чем-то. Прямое утверждение и косвенное суждение как-то все-таки различаются.
Если вы утверждаете, то приведите свои доводы. С указанием на то, какие собрания текстов в тибетском буддизме вы просмотрели. И что вы заметили или что не нашли. Если вы такого утверждения сделать не можете, то показываете только свое мнение.




> Поскольку этот вопрос я очень много изучал (и изучаю), то для меня было бы большим открытием узнать, что оказывается есть иные схожие работы до-махаянских школ.


Трипитака махаяны, если можно так выразиться, появилась сравнительно скоро после палийского канона. А так как каждая традиция проходит последовательно несколько этапов в своем развитии, то получается, что первые тексты махаяны (извините, но буду использовать этот термин, как наиболее употребительный) могли возникнуть и гораздо раньше.
Тем более что иногда считается что махаяна возникла на основании махасангхики. То есть можно соотносится со вторым "собором". А это было достаточно давно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> О, вот это очень интересно, спасибо. А есть ли сведения о том, что в тибетском буддизме имеется данная практика достижения ниродхи посредством прохождения всех 8 джхан? То есть если проще - практикует ли это кто-либо вообще в тибетском буддизме; нет; или такие сведения неизвестны; ?


Одна из глав в указанном труде Асанги упоминает и джханы и прочее в соответствии с шравакаяной.
Вам этого достаточно? Вот перевести главу не смогу, это может занять много времени. Все таки текст не маленький. Хотя глава и не очень большая.

----------


## Zom

> Я уже говорил, что в википедии со ссылкой на соответствующие труды говорится что Буддхагхоша, хотя и изучал абхидхарму, но обратился к старым трудам. Не исключено что из-за спора с представителями других современных в той местности ему школ. И опирался не на текущее (повторюсь - не на текущее) состояние дел, а на очень старые комментарии (комментарии на комментарии), которые были составлены задолго до него.


Да причем тут его современники. Буддагоша должен быть изложить ортодоксальную позицию. И он её изложил, обратившись - всё верно - к старым комментариям - а не к современным трактовкам. 




> Там вы показали, что зацепились не за смысл, а за слова. Это было как раз в первичном вашем анализе.


Как раз за смысл. Почитайте сами. Там различается смысл, а не слова. Там "не об одном и том же", там имеются явные противоречия.




> Трипитака махаяны, если можно так выразиться, появилась сравнительно скоро после палийского канона. А так как каждая традиция проходит последовательно несколько этапов в своем развитии, то получается, что первые тексты махаяны (извините, но буду использовать этот термин, как наиболее употребительный) могли возникнуть и гораздо раньше.
> Тем более что иногда считается что махаяна возникла на основании махасангхики. То есть можно соотносится со вторым "собором". А это было достаточно давно.


Дак тем более тогда странно, что подобные Висуддхимагге трактаты не приводятся в упоминание. Возможно были утеряны с годами, и сравнивать нам теперь нечего (кроме ламримов).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да причем тут его современники. Буддагоша должен быть изложить ортодоскальную позицию. И он её изложил, обратившись - всё верно - к старым комментариям - а не к современным трактовкам.


С учетом текущей борьбы между школами он конечно не мог обратиться к трактовкам других школ, которые были в местности его пребывания. А в старых трактатах, которые он использовал (то есть он обосновывал опять-таки свои знания не на словах Будды, а на комментариях на них, то есть вторичный источник) Асанга, Васубандху, нагарджуна и пр., вполне могли и не упоминаться. Про ортодоксальность тут говорить не стоит. Остальные школы, которые присутствовали в месте обитания Буддхагхоши и от комментариев которых отказались последователи тхеравады да и то - поскольку они были из "другой школы", также были не менее старыми.

Так что проблемы с отсутствием упоминания им Васубандху и остальных не вижу. Хотя он и появился в мире позже них. То есть составлял не то, что знал, а то, что требовали. Это тоже неплохое различие.




> Как раз за смысл. Почитайте сами. Там различается смысл, а не слова. Там "не об одном и том же", там имеются явные противоречия.


Различается что? То что там больше ссылаются на сутры, а не на комментарии на сутры? Согласно вашим словам Буддхагхоша в основном уже работал не со словами Будды, а с комментариями, т.е. (повторюсь) со вторичными источниками, что уже предполагает некоторое искажение смысла.




> Дак тем более тогда странно, что подобные Висуддхимагге трактаты не приводятся в упоминание. Возможно были утеряны с годами, и сравнивать нам теперь нечего (кроме ламримов).


Вы читали все текстовые собрания тибетского буддизма, чтобы делать такие заявления? Или опять косвенные источники и домыслы?
Вам на это уже много раз отвечали.

Ничего странного, что Буддхагхоша тоже не упоминал учителей которые были до него. Это можно рассматривать как соответствие требованиям школы. Вполне нормальный предвзятый подход.

Также относительно того, что в махаяну и ваджраяну не пришли соответствующие трактаты,  вы несколько передергиваете. См. вопрос выше. Что вы изучали из махаяны и ваджраяны?
Так что попрошу корректно высказывать свои суждения.

Последователи махаяны несколько знакомы и ранее были со старыми писаниями, которые появлялись и до Буддхагхоши.
Возьмите хотя бы Васубандху (текст в его авторстве входят в Тенгьюр и включают в себя его комментарий на абхидхарму и пр. список приводил выше). До прихода в махаяну. Васубандху был последователем более "ранних школ" и был хорошо знаком с текстами вайбхашики и саутрантики. Также хорошо знал абхидхарму, накоторую составил и свой комментарий.
Нагарджуна также в своих работах использовал полемику с теми или иными школами, которые были до него.

Еще раз посмотрел. Глава про джханы небольшая. Можно и посмотреть в свободное время.

----------


## Zom

> С учетом текущей борьбы между школами он конечно не мог обратиться к трактовкам других школ, которые были в местности его пребывания. А в старых трактатах, которые он использовал (то есть он обосновывал опять-таки свои знания не на словах Будды, а на комментариях на них, то есть вторичный источник) Асанга, Васубандху, нагарджуна и пр., вполне могли и не упоминаться.


Это вряд ли. Потому что исторически буддизм в Шри Ланку пришёл намного раньше, чем жили Нагарджуна, Асанга и прочие. Он туда пришёл со времён Ашоки, т.е. 250 лет до н.э. Нагарджуна жил если не ошибаюсь в 1-2 веке нашей эры. Асанга жил кажысь в 4 веке нашей эры -) Кроме того, тхеравада выжила как ортодоксальная школа именно благодаря этой географической резервации на острове. Остальные течения ортодоксов смешались с махаяной, друг с другом, и, в итоге, исчезли вовсе.




> Остальные школы, которые присутствовали в месте обитания Буддхагхоши и от комментариев которых отказались последователи тхеравады да и то - поскольку они были из "другой школы", также были не менее старыми.


В Шри Ланке всегда была Тхеравада. Буддагоша жил в 5 веке нашей эры, в это время какие-то поплзновения иных школ (с махаянскими воззрениями) начали появляться, но с этим мощно боролись и искореняли. Так что про ортодоксальность говорить очень даже можно.




> Различается что? То что там больше ссылаются на сутры, а не на комментарии на сутры? Согласно вашим словам Буддхагхоша в основном уже работал не со словами Будды, а с комментариями, т.е. (повторюсь) со вторичными источниками, что уже предполагает некоторое искажение смысла.


Посмотрите что различается. Например, что ум не входит в патиччасамуппаду. Что разбивать всё до дхамм НЕ надо. И прочие вещи. Всё это прямые противоречия с тхеравадой.




> Вы читали все текстовые собрания тибетского буддизма, чтобы делать такие заявления? Или опять косвенные источники и домыслы?
> Вам на это уже много раз отвечали.


Я читал (и продолжаю читать по мере нахождения) много буддологических статей на английском языке - которые охватывали период раннего развития буддизма. И там не было ни малейших упоминаний про подобные тексты. Если вы утвреждаете, что такой текст есть - я прошу дать на него прямую ссылку.




> Ничего странного, что Буддхагхоша тоже не упоминал учителей которые были до него. Это можно рассматривать как соответствие требованиям школы. Вполне нормальный предвзятый подход.


Ошибаетесь, упоминал очень часто. Почитайте Висуддхимаггу. Если хотите, могу по емэйлу отправить - узнаете много для себя нового.




> Васубандху был последователем более "ранних школ" и был хорошо знаком с текстами вайбхашики и саутрантики. Также хорошо знал абхидхарму, накоторую составил и свой комментарий.
> Нагарджуна также в своих работах использовал полемику с теми или иными школами, которые были до него.


Всё так. Но детальных трактатов по медитации не оставил ни тот, ни другой. По крайней мере я ни одного упоминания о существовании таких трактатов не встречал - ни у русских, ни у западных буддологов, ни уж тем более у учителей.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Посмотрите что различается. Например, что ум не входит в патиччасамуппаду.


Где не входит? Есть такое.

----------


## Zom

> Цитата:
> В этой книге нет, но это краткий презентационный курс.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Книгу нашел в гугл-букс в он-лайн варинате - правда части страниц там нет, но хотя бы что-то.


Посмеялся - на 49 странице сказано что некоторые боги, а также "люди, живущие на северном континенте" не могут достичь джханы -))) Так что увы - ничего-то у русских и не выйдет! )))) Сказано, что у них очень хорошие плоды кармы (эх, а мужики-то не знают!), а потому они много не думают, и значит у них слабая сила мысли. Поскольку у них слабая сила аналитического рассмотрения, генерировать джханы они не могут -))

(видимо, в самом лучшем случае, чтоб это преодолеть, нужно на юг ехать, наверное в Индию - где всё плохо. Там мыслей будет побольше, а значит и сила ума возрастёт -)

PS> Ещё сказано что импотенты, кастраты и гермофродиты тоже джхан не достигнут - из-за чрезмерной эмоциональности -)

PSS> ЭХ, увы, книга заканчивается на 62 странице в свободном доступе :-/ Про джханы так и не прочитать ;-(

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Это не входит?



> *(3) Сознание*
> В сутрах говорится о шести классах сознания.66 Но здесь [речь идет] о главном [сознании]: для признающих универсальное [сознание] - это универсальное, а для не признающих его - умственное сознание67.
> ...
> 67. Речь здесь идет об одном из различий философских школ Махаяны: йогачаров и мадхъямиков. Асанга принадлежал к первым - признающим "универсальное" сознание (алаявиджняну) в восьмеричной классификации сознания, сам же Цонкапа тяготел ко вторым, - признающим шесть классов сознания: пять, связанных с пятью органами чувств, и шестое "умственное" сознание (мановиджняна) - с умом.

----------


## Zom

Вот это не входит:




> "Сначала он изучает источник пребывающей природы ума. Не найдя ни источника причины ни отчетливого условия, ни производителя или создателя, он заключает, что ум – это изначально непроисходящая [пустота], не рожденная из взаимодействия причин и условий, и что он не имеет опоры или корня.... Таким [образом медитатор заключает, что [пребывающая природа ума] не может разрушиться или прекратить появляться заново.".

----------


## Huandi

> "Сначала он изучает источник пребывающей природы ума. Не найдя ни источника причины ни отчетливого условия, ни производителя или создателя, он заключает, что ум – это изначально непроисходящая [пустота], не рожденная из взаимодействия причин и условий, и что он не имеет опоры или корня.... Таким [образом медитатор заключает, что [пребывающая природа ума] не может разрушиться или прекратить появляться заново.".


В переводе с татаро-монгольского это означает - он понимает, что "природа ума" есть лишь абстракция.

----------

Tong Po (20.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

_"ум – это изначально непроисходящая [пустота]"_,
а когда-то у ума было начало, его разве кто-то сотворил?

----------


## Zom

> а когда-то у ума было начало, его разве кто-то сотворил?


Здесь ключевая фраза: _не рожденная из взаимодействия причин и условий и что он не имеет опоры или корня...._ 

Если мы берём, например, Махатанхасанкхая сутту из палийского канона, то находим там полностью противоречивое заявление самого Будды:




> "Неразумный человек, кого я обучал такому Учению? Не говорил ли я - различными способами - о том, что ум возникает зависимо. Без причины нет возникновения ума. И всё же, ты, неразумный человек, из-за cвоего невежественного цепляния, обвиняешь меня, уничтожаешь себя и накапливаешь большую негативную камму, и это приведёт к твоему неблагополучию на долгое время".

----------


## Huandi

Есть путаница терминов "ум" и "природа ума". Всё, что вписывается в пять скандх, происходит от причин в любой махаяне. У Нагарджуны не может происходить от причин обладающее свабхавой, поэтому дхармы ей и не обладают (так как они разумеется происходят от причин).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.02.2010), Сауди (19.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это вряд ли. Потому что исторически буддизм в Шри Ланку пришёл намного раньше, чем жили Нагарджуна, Асанга и прочие. Он туда пришёл со времён Ашоки, т.е. 250 лет до н.э. Нагарджуна жил если не ошибаюсь в 1-2 веке нашей эры. Асанга жил кажысь в 4 веке нашей эры -) Кроме того, тхеравада выжила как ортодоксальная школа именно благодаря этой географической резервации на острове. Остальные течения ортодоксов смешались с махаяной, друг с другом, и, в итоге, исчезли вовсе.


Махасангхика, которую считаю предтечью махаяны, уже существовала во времена Ашоки и фактически тоже признавалась ортодоксальной системой.
Смотрим ту же самую Википедию. Последователи тхеравады во времена Ашоки противостояли махасангхике из-за нескольких пунктов (в принципе весь разговор сейчас как раз и строится на одном из них  :Smilie:  ) Одним из пунктов, который вменялся махасангхике в вину был то, что архат может быть обучен и по-другому. С чем вы не хотите согласиться, хотя это также естественно и ничему особо не противоречит. Позже Махавибхаса на основании этого отличия от тхеравады и некоторых других (по большому счету не особо принципиальных), начинает противостоять махасангхике, пытаясь доказать чистоту своей линии и обвиняя их в гонениях, которых могло и не быть. Это первое. То есть вопрос ортодоксальности в общем-то не особо подтверждается или подтверждается что не одна тхеравада была ортодоксальным направлением. Скорее подтверждается вопрос привязанности к своим представлениям.




> В Шри Ланке всегда была Тхеравада. Буддагоша жил в 5 веке нашей эры, в это время какие-то поплзновения иных школ (с махаянскими воззрениями) начали появляться, но с этим мощно боролись и искореняли. Так что про ортодоксальность говорить очень даже можно.


Источник тот же. На Шри-ланке противостояли друг другу три школы или никаи -  Махавихара, Абхаягири и Джетавана. которые ко времени Буддхагхоши ослабли и Махавихара заняла главенствующее положение, хотя полностью их и не устранила.

Кстати как говорит тот источник, во времена Ашоки Тисса только добавил к формирующемуся канону Абхидхарму, которой до тех пор у тхеравады не было и что можно назвать некоторым новоделом.
А обвинения от Тиссы в отношении Махадевы (кажется так звали основателя махасангхики) возникли примерно в тоже время. 




> Посмотрите что различается. Например, что ум не входит в патиччасамуппаду. Что разбивать всё до дхамм НЕ надо. И прочие вещи. Всё это прямые противоречия с тхеравадой.


Ум входит в пратитьясамутпаду. И это в ламримах также говориться.




> Я читал (и продолжаю читать по мере нахождения) много буддологических статей на английском языке - которые охватывали период раннего развития буддизма. И там не было ни малейших упоминаний про подобные тексты. Если вы утвреждаете, что такой текст есть - я прошу дать на него прямую ссылку.


Смею заметить, что в данном случае вы первым привели утверждение, не указав на его источник. И насколько помню вопросом на вопрос не всегда принято отвечать.




> Ошибаетесь, упоминал очень часто. Почитайте Висуддхимаггу. Если хотите, могу по емэйлу отправить - узнаете много для себя нового.


Если упоминал и упоминал "не-тхеравадинских учителей", то попытайтесь сами обосновать почему он исключил Нагарджуну, который вел диспуты с ранними школами, Асангу и Васубандху. Тем более если учесть что и Асанга и Васубандху в начале пути были представителями отнюдь  не махаяны. Текст оставьте себе  :Smilie:  Нового там может и не найду. При желании поищу в сети. Например на английском.




> Всё так. Но детальных трактатов по медитации не оставил ни тот, ни другой. По крайней мере я ни одного упоминания о существовании таких трактатов не встречал - ни у русских, ни у западных буддологов, ни уж тем более у учителей.


Асанга, Васубандху, Нагарджуна - оставили после себя большое наследие, которое ни один буддолог до сих пор полностью не разобрал. До сих пор ведется работа и над трудами Нагарджуны.
Да и трактаты по медитации были по крайней мере у Асанги и Нагарджуны. У Нагарджуны такие тексты можно найти даже среди гимнов-восхвалений, которые могут служить не объектом, а разъяснением некоторых моментов практики.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот это не входит:


Тто, что вы процитировали, входит в ламримы. В том или ином виде.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здесь ключевая фраза: _не рожденная из взаимодействия причин и условий и что он не имеет опоры или корня...._ 
> 
> Если мы берём, например, Махатанхасанкхая сутту из палийского канона, то находим там полностью противоречивое заявление самого Будды:


И подобное также можно отыскать в ламримах. И в сутрах махаяны, и в трактатах Нагарджуны.

----------


## Zom

> Есть путаница терминов "ум" и "природа ума".


Вот из статьи о Махамудре из википедии:




> Махамудра-основа описывает абсолютную истину как единство (недвойственность) природы ума — «ясности» (способности воспринимать)


Т.е. способность воспринимать ("ясность") и есть природа ума. Словами тхеравады - способность воспринимать и есть сам ум. Поэтому когда говорят что природа ума не рождена взаимодействиями причин и условий, то с позиции тхеравады это всё равно что "ум не рождён взаимодействиями причин и условий", что является неправильным с позиции тхеравады. Вот эту мысль и я хотел донести.

----------


## Huandi

> Т.е. способность воспринимать ("ясность") и есть природа ума. Словами тхеравады - способность воспринимать и есть сам ум. Поэтому когда говорят что природа ума не рождена взаимодействиями причин и условий, то с позиции тхеравады это всё равно что "ум не рождён взаимодействиями причин и условий", что является неправильным с позиции тхеравады. Вот эту мысль и я хотел донести.


"Возможность познавать" (природа ума) и "факт знания" (ум) это различное. Фраза  "не происходит от причин"  является для буддистов стандартным обозначением абстрактного, в отличии от единичного (дхарм), и только. Нет такой дхармы "природа ума", она есть лишь абстракция. Кто это понимает, тот не привязывается (к тому, что только абстракция). Всё, больше ничего тут не сказано.

----------

Tong Po (20.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот из статьи о Махамудре из википедии:
> .е. способность воспринимать ("ясность") и есть природа ума. Словами тхеравады - способность воспринимать и есть сам ум. Поэтому когда говорят что природа ума не рождена взаимодействиями причин и условий, то с позиции тхеравады это всё равно что "ум не рождён взаимодействиями причин и условий", что является неправильным с позиции тхеравады. Вот эту мысль и я хотел донести.


Оттуда же. Более полная цитата
Махамудра-основа описывает абсолютную истину как единство (недвойственность) природы ума — «ясности» (способности воспринимать) и сути ума — «пустоты».

Если уж цитируете, то цитируйте всё описание, а не только небольшой кусок. тем более дальше расписывается, что подразумевается под ясностью, а что под сутью ума или природой ума.

----------


## Pavel

> Есть путаница терминов "ум" и "природа ума". Всё, что вписывается в пять скандх, происходит от причин в любой махаяне. У Нагарджуны не может происходить от причин обладающее свабхавой, поэтому дхармы ей и не обладают (так как они разумеется происходят от причин).


Ну, в этом смысле и "природа агрессии" или "природа невежества" в отличии от невежества или агрессии не возникают по причине и являют собой лишь абстракции. Только в том и разница, что для одних природа ума именно в том, что ум вписывается в пять скандх, а для других природа ума - это "природа ума" (абстракция).

----------

Zom (19.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Махасангхика, которую считаю предтечью махаяны, уже существовала во времена Ашоки и фактически тоже признавалась ортодоксальной системой.


Как раз напротив. Это были те, кто откололись от ортодоксов, т.е. "новодел".




> Смотрим ту же самую Википедию. Последователи тхеравады во времена Ашоки противостояли махасангхике из-за нескольких пунктов (в принципе весь разговор сейчас как раз и строится на одном из них  ) Одним из пунктов, который вменялся махасангхике в вину был то, что архат может быть обучен и по-другому. С чем вы не хотите согласиться, хотя это также естественно и ничему особо не противоречит.


А вы не википедию посмотрите, а более детальные работы. Например вот До недавно давал ссылку на книгу французского буддолога (не помню как зовут) - там достаточно подробно расписано какие доктринальные положения были у махасангиков. Началось всё может и с небольшой мелочи, но потом разулось до неимоверных искажений (или если хотите более политкорректно - "противоречий")




> Кстати как говорит тот источник, во времена Ашоки Тисса только добавил к формирующемуся канону Абхидхарму, которой до тех пор у тхеравады не было и что можно назвать некоторым новоделом.


Ваш источник говорит вещи неопределенные - потому что нет единого мнения как и когда и где сформировалась Абхидхамма. Согласно традиции, её давал сам Будда. Согласно буддологам, есть и такие точки зрения, она формировалась постепенно, но уже в самое ближайшее время после 1 собора, и окончательно могла сформироваться уже ко времени Ашоки. Некоторые однако считают, что она сформировалась и ещё позже. Судя по Нидессе, достаточно вероянто, что Абхидхамма начала формироваться очень рано.




> Смею заметить, что в данном случае вы первым привели утверждение, не указав на его источник. И насколько помню вопросом на вопрос не всегда принято отвечать.


А почему я должен доказывать, что чего-то нет? В данный момент, как я уже сказал, я не вижу свидетельств, что такие трактаты имеют место быть. Если кто-то утверждает, что что-то есть, то он и должен это доказать, и желательно, привести ссылочку -)




> Если упоминал и упоминал "не-тхеравадинских учителей", то попытайтесь сами обосновать почему он исключил Нагарджуну, который вел диспуты с ранними школами, Асангу и Васубандху.


Упоминал разумеется тхеравадинских. Зачем упоминать еретиков? -)




> До сих пор ведется работа и над трудами Нагарджуны.
> Да и трактаты по медитации были по крайней мере у Асанги и Нагарджуны.


Вот если найдут такие трактаты, с большим удовольтвием почитаю.

----------


## Zom

> "Возможность познавать" (природа ума) и "факт знания" (ум) это различное. Фраза "не происходит от причин" является для буддистов стандартным обозначением абстрактного, в отличии от единичного (дхарм), и только. Нет такой дхармы "природа ума", она есть лишь абстракция. Кто это понимает, тот не привязывается (к тому, что только абстракция). Всё, больше ничего тут не сказано.


А если выйти на чистую воду, то получаем необусловленные ничем качества познания, восприятия и т.д. - то есть по сути необусловленный ум.

----------


## Huandi

> Только в том и разница, что для одних природа ума именно в том, что ум вписывается в пять скандх, а для других природа ума - это "природа ума" (абстракция).


Ну как можно видеть разницу в двух непротиворечащих утверждениях?  "Скандхи" это и есть абстракция. Не-абстрактны единичные дхармы, а не их группы, какой бы подробности они не были. А "природы ума", по утверждению мадхьямиков, нет как отдельной единичной дхармы, она есть чистая абстракция.

----------

Tong Po (20.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.02.2010)

----------


## Huandi

> А если выйти на чистую воду, то получаем необусловленные ничем качества познания, восприятия и т.д. - то есть по сути необусловленный ум.


В смысле, если специально трактовать текст искаженно, извращая его?

----------


## Zom

> "Скандхи" это и есть абстракция. Не-абстрактны единичные дхармы, а не их группы, какой бы подробности они не были.


То есть как это абстракция? Конкретные и различающиеся по своим свойствам _комбинации_ дхамм - это абстракция?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как раз напротив. Это были те, кто откололись от ортодоксов, т.е. "новодел".


Это только с точки зрения тхеравады. А так как позиция обусловлена, то данное утверждение может считаться только относительным.




> А вы не википедию посмотрите, а более детальные работы. Например вот До недавно давал ссылку на книгу французского буддолога (не помню как зовут) - там достаточно подробно расписано какие доктринальные положения были у махасангиков. Началось всё может и с небольшой мелочи, но потом разулось до неимоверных искажений (или если хотите более политкорректно - "противоречий")


Мне нравистя такой стиль  :Smilie: 
Если вы сслаетесь на До, то приведите ссылку сами. Фраза "не помню как зовут" просто впечатляет.




> Ваш источник говорит вещи неопределенные - потому что нет единого мнения как и когда и где сформировалась Абхидхамма. Согласно традиции, её давал сам Будда. Согласно буддологам, есть и такие точки зрения, она формировалась постепенно, но уже в самое ближайшее время после 1 собора, и окончательно могла сформироваться уже ко времени Ашоки. Некоторые однако считают, что она сформировалась и ещё позже. Судя по Нидессе, достаточно вероянто, что Абхидхамма начала формироваться очень рано.


То есть абхидхарму убираем из трипитаки тхеравады, поскольку неизвестно как и когда она зачиналась. Осталась сутра и виная.  :Smilie: 




> А почему я должен доказывать, что чего-то нет? В данный момент, как я уже сказал, я не вижу свидетельств, что такие трактаты имеют место быть. Если кто-то утверждает, что что-то есть, то он и должен это доказать, и желательно, привести ссылочку -)


Посмотрим, что вы сказали выше - про буддолога из Франции? Ссылку-то не дали, но привели утверждение. Прошу вас быть последовательным




> Упоминал разумеется тхеравадинских. Зачем упоминать еретиков? -)


Это смешно. Действительно. Почему тогда махаянские учителя показывали в своих текстах  так сказать записи "еретиков" (как вы сказали) и не боялись показывать особенности их воззрений...




> Вот если найдут такие трактаты, с большим удовольтвием почитаю.


Почитайте Андросова. У него несколько таких работ по Нагарджуне опубликовано.
Только очередная просьба (в который раз) не будьте при этом предвзятым.

----------


## Huandi

> То есть как это абстракция? Конкретные и различающиеся по своим свойствам _комбинации_ дхамм - это абстракция?


Любые группы (обобщение) это общее, абстрактное.

----------

Tong Po (20.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А если выйти на чистую воду, то получаем необусловленные ничем качества познания, восприятия и т.д. - то есть по сути необусловленный ум.


Не додумывайте то, чего нет в тексте.

----------


## Pavel

> А "природы ума", по утверждению мадхьямиков, нет как отдельной единичной дхармы, она есть чистая абстракция.





> Кто это понимает, тот не привязывается (к тому, что только абстракция).


Не понял мысль. А к тому, что не абстракция (к дхармам) привязывается? Какую роль здесь в непривязывании вдруг сиграло такое понимание?

P.S. Боюсь, что мы сейчас сильно удалимся от обсуждаемого спорного вопроса, поэтому отвечать на мой вопрос необязательно.

----------


## Zom

> Это только с точки зрения тхеравады. А так как позиция обусловлена, то данное утверждение может считаться только относительным.


Не совсем с точки зрения тхеравады. С буддологической также. Ибо подумайте сами - когда происходит раскол, то это значит кто-то придумал что-то своё, стал как-то иначе что-то толковать. И такие и откалываются, делают Новое Течение и т.д.




> Фраза "не помню как зовут" просто впечатляет.


By André Bareau 1955 (Les Sectes Bouddhiques du Petit Véhicule). Прошу извинить, До любезно прислал мне по почте более полный вариант. А начальная ссылка была опубликована Ассаджи. Здесь: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=380.15




> То есть абхидхарму убираем из трипитаки тхеравады, поскольку неизвестно как и когда она зачиналась.


Вы можете убирать что угодно - хоть самого Будду. А согласно Тхераваде (я выше это упомянул) Абхидхамма - это слово Будды.

----------


## Zom

> Любые группы (обобщение) это общее, абстрактное.


Но обладающее конкретным свойством, тем не менее, не так ли? Например - определенное скопление атомов может составлять ведро. И у этого ведра есть свойство - оно держит воду. А если это же скопление тех же атомов расформировать по-иному, то это новое скопление воду держать не будет. Также и со скандхами. Поэтому абстракция - не абстракция, а свойства есть. Возвращаясь к абстракции природы ума - свойство "познавать" имеет место. С т.з. тхеравады "свойство познавать" и "ум" - вещи идентичные. Следовательно фраза "природа ума не имеет причин и условий" с т.з. тхеравады аналогична "ум не имеет причин и условий". Что есть противоречие.

----------


## Huandi

> Не понял мысль. А к тому, что не абстракция (к дхармам) привязывается? Какую роль здесь в непривязывании вдруг сиграло такое понимание?


К тому, что считаем в любом смысле более реальным, разумеется можем испытывать много больше жажды, чем к тому, что заведомо нереально.

----------


## До

Мысли в сторону. Интересно чем по сути отличается абхидхармический текст о сатипаттхане (скт. smrtyupasthāna) от практического текста по сатипаттхане, что делает невозможным практику по абхидхармическому тексту, но именно это делает возможным по практическому. Например в абхидхармическом тексте в начале не сказано "садится в позу лотоса в тихом месте". Без этого нельзя практиковать сатипаттхану? Или не говорится аналогия "как человек с хорошим зрением перебирает зерна", не зная про человека с хорошем зрением нельзя практиковать сатипаттхану? Или не даются примеры - "когда дышит, ходит, стоит, лежит" - конечно без этого не понятно когда созерцать тело - по ошибке можно созерцать когда сидишь. Или не даются длиннющие повторы, без повторов нельзя ни понять, ни практиковать сатипаттхану?

Сдается мне это зависит от человека, одному достаточно краткого описания ключевых элементов, а другому нужно детальное описание с тысячей примеров и аллегорий.

----------

Tong Po (20.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.02.2010), куру хунг (20.02.2010), Савелов Александр (08.12.2014)

----------


## Huandi

> Но обладающее конкретным свойством, тем не менее, не так ли? Например - определенное скопление атомов может составлять ведро. И у этого ведра есть свойство - оно держит воду. А если это же скопление тех же атомов расформировать по-иному, то это новое скопление воду держать не будет. Также и со скандхами.


Как же это "так же"? Скандхи это не нечто в кучке, как атомы в ведре, а именно асбтрактное обобщение, с определенной методологической целью. Таких групп (матрик) очень много - аятаны, дхату, большие списки дхарм и т.п.

----------

Tong Po (20.02.2010), Савелов Александр (08.12.2014)

----------


## Pavel

> Не додумывайте то, чего нет в тексте.


Разве "способность воспринимать" или, как это Хуанди называет "возможность познавать" (не берусь судить уж есть ли здесь путаница терминов) не является качеством ума? И разве речь не идет в данном случае о необусловленных качествах ума?

----------


## Huandi

То, что является "качеством" есть или другая дхарма, или же общее\абстрактное. То есть, у каждой дхармы может быть только одно единичное качество - она же сама (или же и его не быть, по мадхьямикам).

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> В переводе с татаро-монгольского это означает - он понимает, что "природа ума" есть лишь абстракция.


Понятие татаро-монгольское очень расплывчатое, надуманное лже-историками. На деле татары отдельно были, монголы отдельно.

----------


## Zom

> Сдается мне это зависит от человека, одному достаточно краткого описания ключевых элементов, а другому нужно детальное описание с тысячей примеров и аллегорий.


Естественно. Есть же примеры, когда тот или иной человек достигал сходу, например, не-возвращения. Однако в теме идёт обсуждение именно наличия конкретных расписанных методик, которые (если и есть) были бы схожи или различны.




> Как же это "так же"? Скандхи это не нечто в кучке, как атомы в ведре, а именно асбтрактное обобщение


В том числе и нечто в кучке. Скандхи существуют параллельно, и не являют собой _только_ "один конкретный микро-момент познания", хотя и говорится, что в один миг ум может познавать только что-то одно.

----------


## Huandi

> В том числе и нечто в кучке. Скандхи существуют паралелльно, и не являют собой только "один конкретный микро-момент познания", хотя и говорится, что в один миг ум может познавать только что-то одно.


В каком "в том числе"? О чем вообще сейчас пишите?

----------


## Pavel

> То, что является "качеством" есть или другая дхарма, или же общее\абстрактное. То есть, у каждой дхармы может быть только одно единичное качество - она же сама (или же и его не быть, по мадхьямикам).


Это все понятно. Просто filoleg призвал 


> Не додумывайте то, чего нет в тексте.


 в ответ на утверждение Zom-а о том, что вышло так, что качества ума необусловлены ничем (как я понимаю любые качества ума). Вот и возник вопрос к нему, разве не об этом говорится, так почему же он возражает.

----------


## Zom

> В каком "в том числе"? О чем вообще сейчас пишите?


О том что некоторые понимают 5 скандх чисто как "единичные моменты познания" (скажем так .. или скорее "то, что может происходить в один конкретный момент познания"), тогда как есть и весьма обоснованная (на мой взгляд) точка зрения, что это не просто "некая настенная карта", а вполне существующие параллельно в реальности группы психических и материальных элементов. Кучка - если хотите -)))

----------


## Huandi

> О том что некоторые понимают 5 скандх чисто как "единичные моменты познания" (скажем так .. или скорее "то, что может происходить в один конкретный момент познания"), тогда как есть и весьма обоснованная (на мой взгляд) точка зрения, что это не просто "некая настенная карта", а вполне существующие параллельно в реальности группы психических и материальных элементов.


Это про позицию сарвастивадинов-реалистов, к которым относится и тхеравада. Но у нас тема шла совсем о другом, безотносительно этого. Буддийские реалисты ведь не считают общее реальным, как это делал Платон.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не совсем с точки зрения тхеравады. С буддологической также. Ибо подумайте сами - когда происходит раскол, то это значит кто-то придумал что-то своё, стал как-то иначе что-то толковать. И такие и откалываются, делают Новое Течение и т.д.


В буддологии присутствуют различные представления и также нет пока единственного достоверного. 
Представления меняются при обнаружении новых фактов.
И чтоже плохого в трактовке, если там могли увидеть нечто, что не замечали например ранее и наткнуись только в определенный момент? В такой "новизне", а точнее наличии более обширного подхода или обнаружении нестыковок - ничего плохого в общем-то и нет. Так что не все происходит как вы сейчас представили. Иногда те, кто боится перемен уходят в свою раковину и прячутся от мира. Это тоже раскол. В данном конкретном случае вы не можете сказать, что раскол произошел по вине махасангики или по вине тхеравады и других ранних школ. Это будет только вопрос того, что стоит ли придерживаться догматизма (согласно словам, а не сути). Озвученная позиция пока соответствует не сути, а словам.




> By André Bareau 1955 (Les Sectes Bouddhiques du Petit Véhicule). Прошу извинить, До любезно прислал мне по почте более полный вариант. А начальная ссылка была опубликована Ассаджи. Здесь: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=380.15


Говоря словами Топпера - на языке Франции не читаю. Если хотите что-то указать, то указывайте хотя бы англоязычные или русскоязычные источники. Можете указать и источники на тибетском.




> Вы можете убирать что угодно - хоть самого Будду. А согласно Тхераваде (я выше это упомянул) Абхидхамма - это слово Будды.


В одном из прошлх сообщений вы говорили, что есть несколько мнений. Сейчас снова приходите к одному. Некоторое внутреннее противоречие. Процитировать то сообщение, или сами найдёте то, что написали какое-то время назад?
Zom. Будьте последовательны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но обладающее конкретным свойством, тем не менее, не так ли? Например - определенное скопление атомов может составлять ведро. И у этого ведра есть свойство - оно держит воду. А если это же скопление тех же атомов расформировать по-иному, то это новое скопление воду держать не будет. Также и со скандхами. Поэтому абстракция - не абстракция, а свойства есть. Возвращаясь к абстракции природы ума - свойство "познавать" имеет место. С т.з. тхеравады "свойство познавать" и "ум" - вещи идентичные. Следовательно фраза "природа ума не имеет причин и условий" с т.з. тхеравады аналогична "ум не имеет причин и условий". Что есть противоречие.


У ведра есть сущность? Если да, то вы примете абстрацию за существующую, если нет, то тоже вы можете в какой-то мере сказать и про ум. Свойства может и есть, но суть или природа ума - пустота. Примерно так.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мысли в сторону. Интересно чем по сути отличается абхидхармический текст о сатипаттхане (скт. smrtyupasthāna) от практического текста по сатипаттхане, что делает невозможным практику по абхидхармическому тексту, но именно это делает возможным по практическому. Например в абхидхармическом тексте в начале не сказано "садится в позу лотоса в тихом месте". Без этого нельзя практиковать сатипаттхану? Или не говорится аналогия "как человек с хорошим зрением перебирает зерна", не зная про человека с хорошем зрением нельзя практиковать сатипаттхану? Или не даются примеры - "когда дышит, ходит, стоит, лежит" - конечно без этого не понятно когда созерцать тело - по ошибке можно созерцать когда сидишь. Или не даются длиннющие повторы, без повторов нельзя ни понять, ни практиковать сатипаттхану?
> 
> Сдается мне это зависит от человека, одному достаточно краткого описания ключевых элементов, а другому нужно детальное описание с тысячей примеров и аллегорий.


Так всегда и было. Зависит от способностей того или иного человека. Одному надо краткое описание ключевых моментов и ему будет достаточно. Другому надо разжевать всё до мелочей. И то может нехватить. Ум весьма оригинальная вещь. Иногда он просит пищи (аллегории и прочее), чтобы подпитать себя и поиграть в воображаемые отчасти игры.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Разве "способность воспринимать" или, как это Хуанди называет "возможность познавать" (не берусь судить уж есть ли здесь путаница терминов) не является качеством ума? И разве речь не идет в данном случае о необусловленных качествах ума?


Необусловленным является суть ума, природа ума, поскольку здесь показывается на пустоту. Попробуйте разделить явление и его сущность. Что получится?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Все споры станут неразрешимы видимо, пока спорящие не примут для себя какой-то  терминологической основы. Для этого нужно время.

----------

Zom (20.02.2010)

----------


## Huandi

> Говоря словами Топпера - на языке Франции не читаю. Если хотите что-то указать, то указывайте хотя бы англоязычные или русскоязычные источники.


ВнутрЕ (с) там как раз английский.

----------

Zom (20.02.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Необусловленным является суть ума, природа ума, поскольку здесь показывается на пустоту. Попробуйте разделить явление и его сущность. Что получится?


Разделение чего-либо на что-либо всегда условно. В зависимости от условий и получится разное. 

Но не важно, какие "половинки" получились в результате разделения. Важно, что Вы указываете на пустотность одной половинки с некой интенцией, что это что-то объясняет. А это лишь создает недоумение - а что "вторая половинка" или "третья половинка" не пустотны, раз возникает потребность указывать лишь на пустотность первой?

Вы заговорили о необусловленной сути ума. Почему бы не заговорить о необусловленной сути страдания или необусловленной сути агрессии, необусловленной сути дерева или необусловленной сути компьютера? 

Вам Zom раз за разом указывает на различную практику действования. Суть этой разницы именно в том, что в его традиции принято работать не с абстракциями, а с явлениями. Говорят о страдании, об агрессии, об уме. Познают причины страдания, причины агрессии, причины становления ума.
В его традиции для понимания изменчивости и обусловленности ума, страдания или агрессии не создается образ необусловленной "природы ума", чтобы после многолетней практики поиска этой самой "природы ума" прийти к выводу, что по сути это лишь абстракция, а так ее и нет вовсе ДАЖЕ КАК ЯВЛЕНИЯ (!). Наоборот, в его традиции утверждают, что если не обнаруживаем явления неизменного и необусловленного, то и говорить о сути (самосущести) не можем, и думать о ней не должно, и искать ее глупо.

У него в традиции другая практика, на что он Вам и указывает. Суть его практики не в изучении абстрактных образов за гранью списка явлений, а в наблюдении явлений: "Вот я вижу страдание, вот я вижу причины его возникновения, вот я вижу путь прекращения страдания". Не станете же Вы после этого и далее утверждать, что никакой разницы в практиках нет? Вы же не можете не видеть разницу в действиях физика, который единожды признав как аксиому закон сохранения энергии, больше не пытается создавать вечные двигатели, от действий, направленных на "бесконечное" конструирование вариаций вечных двигателей, лишь на том основании, что и в первом и во втором случае все рано или поздно сошлись на том, что закон сохранения энергии работает.

----------

Zom (20.02.2010), Савелов Александр (08.12.2014)

----------


## Топпер

> То есть абхидхарму убираем из трипитаки тхеравады, поскольку неизвестно как и когда она зачиналась. Осталась сутра и виная.


Даже если не считать её словами самого Будды, нужно посмотреть, какие *новые* идеи в неё добавлены. Если новых нет. Можно сказать, что Абхидхамма - просто систематизированное изложение того, что есть в суттах.




> И чтоже плохого в трактовке, если там могли увидеть нечто, что не замечали например ранее и наткнуись только в определенный момент?


В смысле, Архаты, непосредственные ученики Будды, достигшие Ниббаны под его руководством не видели, а потом пришли некие люди и увидели?



> В такой "новизне", а точнее наличии более обширного подхода или обнаружении нестыковок - ничего плохого в общем-то и нет.


Вообще есть.



> Так что не все происходит как вы сейчас представили. Иногда те, кто боится перемен уходят в свою раковину и прячутся от мира. Это тоже раскол.


Раскалывают те, кто вводит новые факторы. Никак не наоборот. Например, недавно раскололась англиканская церковь из-за рукоположения в епископы женщины-лесбиянки. :EEK!: 
Смешно было бы считать оставшуюся, традиционную часть - раскольниками.



> В данном конкретном случае вы не можете сказать, что раскол произошел по вине махасангики или по вине тхеравады и других ранних школ. Это будет только вопрос того, что стоит ли придерживаться догматизма (согласно словам, а не сути). Озвученная позиция пока соответствует не сути, а словам.


Вот это, как раз, сказать можно. На втором и третьем соборе они были осуждены и изгнаны.

----------

Bob (20.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Не совсем с точки зрения тхеравады. С буддологической также. Ибо подумайте сами - когда происходит раскол, то это значит кто-то придумал что-то своё, стал как-то иначе что-то толковать. И такие и откалываются, делают Новое Течение и т.д.


Это значит что были разногласия а не то что кто-то что-то придумал:



> ...
> The disagreement concerned whether or not an arhat – a liberated being – is limited.
>     * The Theravada elders conceded that arhats are limited in their knowledge. For instance, they might not know directions when traveling and could receive information on such things from others. Nevertheless, they knew everything about Dharma matters. Arhats could even have doubts about their own attainments, although they would not relapse. Theravada insisted, however, that arhats are completely free of disturbing emotions, such as desire.
>     * The Mahasanghika or “majority group” disagreed concerning disturbing emotions. They asserted that arhats could still be seduced in dreams and have nocturnal emission, because arhats still had a trace of lust. Thus, Mahasanghika made a clear distinction between an arhat and a Buddha. 
> ...


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...ia_before.html

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вот это, как раз, сказать можно. На втором и третьем соборе они были осуждены и изгнаны.


Сказать можно если опираться на источники самой же тхеравады:



> ...According to the Theravada account, the first split in the monastic community occurred at this council. The offending monks left to form the Mahasanghika (dGe-‘dun phal-chen-po) School, while the elders who remained became known as the Theravada School...


Согласно же другим источникам:



> According to other accounts, the actual split came later, in 349 BCE. The point of contention was not over issues of monastic discipline, but rather over philosophical views. The disagreement concerned whether or not an arhat – a liberated being – is limited.


И дальше точки зрения приведены в предыдущем сообщении.

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...ia_before.html

----------


## Топпер

> Это значит что были разногласия а не то что кто-то что-то придумал:
> 
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...ia_before.html


Да, махасангхика поставила под сомнение статус Архата. Это и было нововведением. Решили по-своему трактовать.

----------

Bob (20.02.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Сказать можно если опираться на источники самой же тхеравады:


Естественно для тхеравадинов опираться на свои источники.



> Согласно же другим источникам:


А, разве когда-то те, кто вводили нововведения соглашались с тем, что они что-то изменили?  :Wink:  

И давайте этот вопрос далее обсуждать не будем т.к. это грозит холиваром. Все и так всё знают. Мы к единому мнению, всё равно не придём.

----------

Bob (20.02.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Да, махасангхика поставила под сомнение статус Архата. Это и было нововведением. Решили по-своему трактовать.


Вернее сказать были разногласия между махасангхиками и оставшейся группой, т.к. не просто поставили под сомнение а вероятно были какие-то причины и дебаты.
Нововведение - это если заранее считать что противостоящая махасангхике группа была права. А кто был из двух прав?

----------

Иван З. (14.08.2018)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А, разве когда-то те, кто вводили нововведения соглашались с тем, что они что-то изменили?


Пожалуйста не называйте тогда это нововведением, это были разногласия, одни считали так другие по другому. И тогда для каждой стороны точку зрения противоположной группы можно назвать нововведением.

----------


## Топпер

> Вернее сказать были разногласия между махасангхиками и оставшейся группой, т.к. не просто поставили под сомнение а вероятно были какие-то причины и дебаты.


Нет. Была Сангха, а часть монахов ввела изменения. Причины - не столь важны. Было бы желание - причины найти можно всегда. Любая реформация говорила о причинах.



> Нововведение - это если заранее считать что противостоящая махасангхике группа была права. А кто был из двух прав?


Нововведение - это когда кто-то вводит что-то новое. Пока нового нет, сохраняется единство. Введение нового фактора - создаёт разногласия. Ответственность - на сделавшем действие.
Да и как Сангха, идущая от Архатов могла быть неправой? Это странная позиция. Меня она всегда удивляла. Получается, что Первый Собор из 500 Архатов учившихся лично у Будды был не прав, а потом появились более опытные что ли?



> Пожалуйста не называйте тогда это нововведением, это были разногласия, одни считали так другие по другому.


Это было нововведением. Когда появляется новая трактовка, она и есть новая, как не маскируй.



> И тогда для каждой стороны точку зрения противоположной группы можно назвать нововведением.


Это даже махасангхики не делали. Как можно *старую* точку зрения назвать *нововведением*? Это звучит даже абсурдно. 


Ладно, это уже холивар начинается. Я на эту тему сворачиваю разговор. Если хотите, можем вечером продолжить в личных сообщениях.

----------

Bob (20.02.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Спасибо бханте, не хочу  :Smilie: 
если уж _"Причины - не столь важны."_, то я пасс.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, с точки зрения Махаяны, были введены не нововведения, а были оспорены фиктивные достижения архатства хинаянцами, заменившими реализацию учения ее заучиванием, без каких-либо фактических достижений. Ведь, по-сути дела, это не какая-то молодежь пришла, это одни архаты оспорили понимание другими архатами Дхармы и стали говорить о необходимости дополнительного разъяснения текстов и практик.

Ведь по сути дела, по суттапитаке не так-то просто определиться с последовательностью практики. Почему, собственно и была созданна абхидхамма. Комментаторские труды созданы в разных традициях, разными учителями.

Вряд ли сейчас кто-то из реализованных учителей Махаяны станет обвинять в хинаяне учителей Тхеравады. 

Поэтому сама подоплека спора - на мой взгляд, сугубо буддологическая. Вполне можно уважительно относиться к представителям (и особенно - учителям) всех традиций.

Из уст Аджана Ча я услышал самый лучший комплимент в сторону дзен-мастера Ву Бонга: "Обычный человек, не Будда. Потому что не знает слов Будды".

----------

Савелов Александр (08.12.2014)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Его Святейшество говорит о трех знаках существования:
1. Существование в зависимости целого от частей
2. Затем сущ. в зав. от причин и условий
3. Сущ-е в завис-ти от обозначения умом
и третье очень тонкое, которое позволяет постичь пустоту. которое очень трудно уловить. но оно самое верное. сам ум который дает обозначение, ярлык какомуто явлению зависит в свою очередь от деятельности ума, той мысли. самому непонятно, но должно быть очень полезно, поскоку в сутрах говорится что приближение к пониманию пустоты превосходит даяние во мнгоих временах.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.02.2010)

----------


## Huandi

> Да, махасангхика поставила под сомнение статус Архата.


Ну... нет. Скорее, расширили это понятие. Они ведь не предлагали считать, что у кого нет "ночных истечений", они есть, и т.п.? Они скорее за то, что если у кого-то это есть, то это не признак, что это не архат (в том смысле слова, как это понимается в сутрах).

Для примера возьмите возможность отпадения архатов в классической сарвастиваде. Там ведь все равно остается такой тип архатов, которые отпасть не могут. Просто архатами считаются и те, кто может отпасть, так как не полностью совершенен. Оставил все "страсти", полностью не привязан (и т.п.) - почему вдруг никто, кто имеет такое состояние, не может его потерять? Но как же его называть, если не архатом?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.02.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Разделение чего-либо на что-либо всегда условно. В зависимости от условий и получится разное.


Поэтому всегда и говориться, что не надо кусок выдирать из контекста  :Smilie: 
А сперва прочесть всё и только потом уже приводить свои доводы. Так что это замечание не ко мне.




> Но не важно, какие "половинки" получились в результате разделения. Важно, что Вы указываете на пустотность одной половинки с некой интенцией, что это что-то объясняет. А это лишь создает недоумение - а что "вторая половинка" или "третья половинка" не пустотны, раз возникает потребность указывать лишь на пустотность первой?


В одном из текстов Таранатхи было сказано про единство (кстати здесь также говорилось про единство в тексте) двух уровней. первый- относительнй уровень (проявление и пр.). Второй так сказать абсолютный - пустота. Если на уровне абсолютной истины ум пуст, то на относительном можно говорить будь то про восприятие чего-либо, будть то про проявление чего-либо. Это не означает, что проявления относительного уровня не пусты и не обусловлены. 
Кстати в указанной статье про Махамудру говориться также. Просмотрите всю ее полностью, а не только начало. Прочтите. пусть даже и не очень сильный, но выложенный там перевод Песни Махамудры. Можно цепляться за ярлыки  :Smilie:  Но если вы не видите сути, то и ярлыки не помогут.
Взять хотя бы такую строфу:
  Облака, плывущие по небу,
  Не имеют ни корней, ни дома.
  Не имеют их и мысли, проплывающие в уме.
  Как только наступает видение подлинной природы ума,
  Двойственное восприятие прекращается.
  В Пространстве возникают формы и цвета,
  Но ни черным, ни белым оно не окрашено.

Достаточно четко и ясно. Сперва привоидится соответствующий пример.




> Вы заговорили о необусловленной сути ума. Почему бы не заговорить о необусловленной сути страдания или необусловленной сути агрессии, необусловленной сути дерева или необусловленной сути компьютера?


Вам нравится играть ярлыками и приписками ума?
Суть ума или природа ума - пустота (повторяю еще раз). Она обусловлена? Или не обусловлена? Пустота откуда нибудь возникает или нет? У нее есть корень или отсутствует?




> Вам Zom раз за разом указывает на различную практику действования. Суть этой разницы именно в том, что в его традиции принято работать не с абстракциями, а с явлениями. Говорят о страдании, об агрессии, об уме. Познают причины страдания, причины агрессии, причины становления ума.


В разных традициях работаю несколько по-разному. Если в его традиции (которая относится к колесницам причины, равно как и махаяна). то соответственно они и будут работать с корнями возникновения омрачений. Это долго. Очень долго. У колесниц плода подход другой. Не хуже и не лучше. Просто фокус переносится на другие моменты.




> В его традиции для понимания изменчивости и обусловленности ума, страдания или агрессии не создается образ необусловленной "природы ума", чтобы после многолетней практики поиска этой самой "природы ума" прийти к выводу, что по сути это лишь абстракция, а так ее и нет вовсе ДАЖЕ КАК ЯВЛЕНИЯ (!). Наоборот, в его традиции утверждают, что если не обнаруживаем явления неизменного и необусловленного, то и говорить о сути (самосущести) не можем, и думать о ней не должно, и искать ее глупо.


Внимательно почитайте еще раз статью из википедии полностью, а не выборочно.
Изменчивость и обусловленность явлений и проявлений самого ума понимается в традициях махамудры и пр., что относится к тибетскому буддизму - практически в самом начале. Причем в этом случае используется и размышление о непостоянстве с наблюдением за всем что происходит снаружи и внутри, и используется понимание пратитья-самутпады и по отношению в "внешним" явлениям и по отношению в проявлениям самого ума.
И почитайте Нагарджуну. Сейчас не вспомню (книга далеко лежит). но в последней книге Андросова должен был быт ьперевод текста Нагарджуны Пратитья-самутпада-хридая-карика.




> У него в традиции другая практика, на что он Вам и указывает.


вообще-то он указывает больше на другое. Говоря утвердительно что того-то и того-то нет. При этом без ссылки на "авторитетные источники". Так например было сказано про отсутствие использования пратитьясамутпады при анализе ума и внешних явлений.




> Суть его практики не в изучении абстрактных образов за гранью списка явлений, а в наблюдении явлений: "Вот я вижу страдание, вот я вижу причины его возникновения, вот я вижу путь прекращения страдания". Не станете же Вы после этого и далее утверждать, что никакой разницы в практиках нет?


Про различие подхода было сказано несколько дней назад.
Посмотрите википедию, посмотрите наставления по махамудре третьего Кармапы. ламрим Гампопы (причем первые главы), наставения по махамудре Гарчена Ринпоче (есть в интернете). Только смотрите не выборочно, а то выводы какие-то страные получаются. Кто вам мог сказать, что текст будет сразу понят без размышления, особенно если ваша практика происходит несколько в другом контексте? Если в тхераваде полагаются не на сутры, а на комментарии, то почему собственно текст ваджраяны или махаяны должен быть понять с ходу? Вы прочли например заметку в википедии (правда частично), но зачепились за первые фразы и не проанализировали о чем собственно речь. Я извиняюсь, но это показывается вашим сообщениеми сообщениями Zomа. Не посчитайте за личный наезд.




> Вы же не можете не видеть разницу в действиях физика, который единожды признав как аксиому закон сохранения энергии, больше не пытается создавать вечные двигатели, от действий, направленных на "бесконечное" конструирование вариаций вечных двигателей, лишь на том основании, что и в первом и во втором случае все рано или поздно сошлись на том, что закон сохранения энергии работает.


Собственно данное возражение не проходит. Так как посылы к нему некорректные.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Даже если не считать её словами самого Будды, нужно посмотреть, какие *новые* идеи в неё добавлены. Если новых нет. Можно сказать, что Абхидхамма - просто систематизированное изложение того, что есть в суттах.


Проблема в том, что ни вы, ни последователи других колесниц не могут за давностью лет указать, что именно было добавлено или удалено. Это более адекватное решение. Доказать на основании "автртетных источников" такое также может не получиться.
Как уже говорил. Иногда в буддологии (если про нее говорить), всплывают момент, которые первичное представление могут поменять. И может так сказать "всплыть" несколько другой вариант событий. 
В отношении абхидхармы и истинности или ортодоксальности той или иной традиции - это вопрос веры.




> В смысле, Архаты, непосредственные ученики Будды, достигшие Ниббаны под его руководством не видели, а потом пришли некие люди и увидели?


Такое вариант также вполне возможен. Или по-вашему  - только так и никак иначе.
Посмотрите тогда христианство. ислам. Разницы уже не станет видно из-за догматизма.
И кстти Топпер, если память не изменяет, вы кажется сами говорили, что для многих архатов прошлого хватало пары слов, чтобы достичь реализации. потому что их ум был готов. Но никто при этом не говорит, что они шли тем же самым путём всю жизнь.




> Вообще есть.


Это тоже вопрос веры. попробуйте определить основные черты учения Будды, на основании которых можно проанализировать то или иное учение. Если седовать некотоырм основным свойствам, то можно выделить основные пункты. Или скажете, что в махаяне и ваджраяне про четыре истины забли?  :Smilie: 
Так как сутты и виная вспоминались учениками Будды, то от потери той или иной части информации никто не застрахован. И если потом находится логическая неувязка или нестыковка, то изменение в соответствии с новым пониманием (а только этим и знаимаются комментарии) также вполне возможно. Впрочем все изменения в практике ученика зависят от его личнх способностей и от того, что видит как необходимое для его дальнейшего роста учитель. какими бы ни были хорошими книги, работа все равно идет индивидуально.




> Вот это, как раз, сказать можно. На втором и третьем соборе они были осуждены и изгнаны.


Махасангика не была осуждена и изгнана на втором соборе. А вот версий третьег особора несколько. Так что прошу не показывать односторонное освещенню информацию.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет. Была Сангха, а часть монахов ввела изменения. Причины - не столь важны. Было бы желание - причины найти можно всегда. Любая реформация говорила о причинах.


Извиняюсь что снова цитирую википедию
   Исторические записей так называемого "второго буддийского собора" в основном проистекают из канонических Виная различных школ (Тхеравада(Пали: Theravāda), Сарвастивада(Пали: Sarvāstivāda), Муласарвастивада (Пали: Mūlasarvāstivāda), Махасангхика (Пали: Mahāsanghika), Дхармагуптака (Пали: Dharmaguptaka) и Махищасака (Пали: Mahīśāsaka)). В большинстве случаев эти записи находятся в конце Виная, в части, называемой Скандхака(Пали: Skandhaka).

Говоря слово Снгха вы подразумеваете (предположительно) только тхераваду. Хотя на тот момент там было несколько традиций. Топпер, убедительная просьба подходить к анализу событий непредвзято.




> Нововведение - это когда кто-то вводит что-то новое. Пока нового нет, сохраняется единство. Введение нового фактора - создаёт разногласия. Ответственность - на сделавшем действие.


Первый собор
Ананда благодаря своей отличной памяти смог ответить точно, таким образом эта Беседа встретилась единодушным одобрением Сангха. Первый Собор также официально одобрил закрытие главы о несущественных и мелких правилах, а также разрешение на их соблюдение.

И на ком в первом соборе вы будете показвать, что нововведения были сделаны и кто виноват?

----------


## sergey

> Махасангика не была осуждена и изгнана на втором соборе.


Как раз на втором соборе и произошел раскол стхавиравады (т.е. всех ортодоксов) и махасангхики.
http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/krugos...b8/1007121.htm




> Образование махасангхики произошло в результате размежевания позиций ее "отцов-основателей" с буддийскими "старцами" на Втором буддийском соборе, о котором повествуют с позиций последних составители ланкийской хроники Чуллавагга, со стороны сарвастивадинских — Васумитра, а впоследствии также Парамартха (6 в.) и ряд других авторов.


Там же есть:



> Некоторые ученые допускают, что на самом деле было два собора, на первом из которых, созванном в Вайшали близ Паталипутры (совр. Патна), решались чисто дисциплинарные вопросы, спровоцированные появлением группы местных "диссидентствовавших" монахов, а на втором (созванном в самой Паталипутре) — сотериологические; в таком случае мы имеем дело с двумя хронологически весьма близкими этапами обособления махасангхиков от буддийских традиционалистов.


Но это - не второй и третий соборы, третий был позже, при Ашоке.

Но вообще-то тема была кажется о випашьяне (или випассане) в тибетском буддизме. ))

----------


## sergey

Должен признать, что например в этой статье в Википедии пишут про разделение стхавир и махасангхиков несколько по-другому:



> The Second Council did not cause a split in the Sangha, as is sometimes believed to be the case. The Second Council was strictly about the misbehavior of a group of monks, who changed their behaviors after the council.
> 
>  Period between the Second and Third Council
> 
> Most scholars believe that the first split occurred between the second and third council, and was probably about monastic discipline. Generally, it is believed that the first split was between the Sthaviravada and the Mahasanghika. However, after this initial division, more were to follow.


Т.е. тут пишут, что в общем большинство ученых полагают, что разделение между Стхавиравадой и Махасангхикой произошло во время между вторым и третьим соборами.
Хотя это похоже на то, что пишут в Кругосвете с учетом слов о двух хронологически близких этапах разделения.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта.

----------

Zom (20.02.2010)

----------

